#ubuntu-ir 2011-05-02
<nabi1> کسی بیداره ؟
<farzad> salam
<fvahid> 6/c
<fvahid> 5/c
<Manam> سلام
<Manam> کسی هست ؟
<Manam> من یه سوال در مورد نصب ابونتو داشتم
<Manam> کمک
<Manam> کمک
<Manam> کمک
<fvahid> farsi nanevisid
<Manam> salam
<Manam> hale shoma ?
<fvahid> Manam: mamnoon
<Manam> ye soal dar morede nasb ubuntu 11.04 dashtam
<fvahid> Manam: beporsid
<Manam> bade einke ubuntu ro az internet download kardam  va ro cd rikhtam
<Manam> vagti mikham nasbesh konam ein error ro mide :
<Manam> " can not mount /dev/loop0/(/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs)
<Manam> be nazare shoma moshkel chie ?
<Manam> mitone moshkel az CD bashe ?
<fvahid> Manam: bale
<fvahid> Manam: az cd boot mikonid ?
<Manam> bale
<fvahid> Manam: ye kar dige
<ilius> Manam: md5 e cd ro check kon
<Manam> ilius:  YANI CHI ?
<ilius> Manam: linux nadari alan?
<fvahid> Manam: toye win mitoni nasb koni
<fvahid> ilius: fek nakonam betoone
<Manam> linux daram
<Manam> vali alan ro windowsam
<fvahid> toye windows cd ro bezar
<ilius> fvahid: download kardi iso esh ro?
<ilius> Manam: ^^
<ilius> sorry
<fvahid> ilius: man 11.4 ro na
<ilius> fvahid: ba Manam budam :-D
<Manam> are
<Manam> download kardam  :
<ilius> fvahid: khob dobare write kon
<Manam> Ubuntu 11.04 Final - 32bit
<Manam> az site ubuntu.com
<fvahid> ilius: :) ba man nabodi alan
<ilius> :-D
<ilius> Manam: dobare write kon
<ilius> Manam: Manam: age mikhay motmaen beshi chizi ke download kardi salame, tu terminal e linux bezan: md5sum ISO_FILE_PATH
 * ilius gnome2 ro az dast dade, ghatie alan
<Manam> ilius: age dobare write konam bazam hamin moshkel pish miad dige
<ilius> Manam: khob ehtemalan ya kharab download shode, ya kharab write shode
<Manam> az ro flash mishe nasb kard ?
<ilius> Manam: na be in rahate, ye chizi mikhay ke bahash flash ro bootable koni
<fvahid> Manam: mishe shoma ke natoonesti az cd nasb koni chera flash
<ilius> Manam: image ro ke ru flash nemtuni mostaghim write koni
<Manam> chetori bootable konam ?
<fvahid> Manam: cd manam moshkel dashta az win nasb kardam moshkeli pish nayooomad
<Manam> chetori az Win nasb konam ?
<fvahid> Manam: ba flash man nasb kardam vali ye felasham sokht
<Manam> fvahid:  :)
<mehran>  bebakhshid ek soal dashtam ubuntu softwear center man dar halat loading mimoone list softwear ha ro nemiare az dishab bayad che kar konam?
<fvahid> Manam: emtehanesh majaniye
<ilius> mehran: Synaptic
 * ilius hich vaght az software center estefade nakarde
<Manam> fvahid: na khob majani ke nist vali az ro win chetori nasb konam ?
<fvahid> mehran: ehtemalan source repo moshkel dare
<fvahid> mehran: in masir ro check kon /etc/apt
<mehran> ok
<fvahid> mehran: goftam ke ye file toye cd hast age rosh cilick koni berahti ubunut nasb mishe
<fvahid> mehran: ba Manam bodam
<Manam> pas alan rosh clik mikonam...
<fvahid> Manam: click kon natars :)
<fvahid> Manam: movazeb bash drive win ro format nakoni
<fvahid> fek konam hame chizesh parid
<fvahid> :)
<Manam> are etefagan drive windows ro baraye format pishnehad dade :)
<mehran> to on adresi ke goftid raftam hala bayad chekarkonam?
<Manam> fvahid: ilius  man bayad system ro restart konam zod barmigardam ,felan
<fvahid> mehran: in file ro bebin sources.list
<kasra> daram donbale Drivere graphics card ATI radeon 4570, bara linux mint migardam
<kasra> mitonin komak konin?
<hale> salam
<hale> man az crontab soal datam
<hale> mitonam beporsam?
<fvahid> 9/c
<hale> man ye mesal mikham to crontab ejra konam ama nemisonam chera run nemishe
<hale> kas i mitone komakam mkone?
<fvahid> soaletoon ro beporsid
<hale> * * * * *       ls  /home/ >> /var/log/squid/test
<hale> sorry
<hale> 22 2  * * *       ls  /home/ >> /var/log/squid/test
<hale> mikham ino dashte basham
<hale> ama moshkel dare
<hale> run nemishe
<fvahid> ok alan check mikonam
<bijan> salam soali daram?
<bijan> ubuntu 1104 ro download kardam, ama internetesh site ha ro kheli dir baz mikone ama dar window in moshkel ro nadaram
<bijan> یا اصلا باز نمیکنه
<fvahid> hale: check kon bebin in masir mojod hast ya na /var/log/squid
<fvahid> hale: mikhahi log file dorost koni?
<fvahid> bijan: dns address ro 4.2.2.4 bezar
<hale> hast
<hale> no
<hale> daram test mikonam
<hale> har chi shod mohem nist
<fvahid> hale: in linke ro bebin
<fvahid> hale: http://adminschoice.com/crontab-quick-reference
<bijan> ok "fvahid", switch konam emtehan mikonam. mersi. albate nemidoonam chetore ama site haye farsi ro kheyli sari baz mikone!!
<fvahid> hale: ye nokte dige har command i ro ke mikhay ba cron ejra koni aval khodet ejra kon bebin kar mikone ya na
<fvahid> bijan: site farsi sari baz mishan tabiee hast chon server hashoon to iran hastan va be shoma nazdik
<bijan> ok. mersi alan check mikonam. bye
<fvahid> hale: *     *     *   *    *        command to be executed
<fvahid> -     -     -   -    -
<fvahid> |     |     |   |    |
<fvahid> |     |     |   |    +----- day of week (0 - 6) (Sunday=0)
<fvahid> |     |     |   +------- month (1 - 12)
<fvahid> |     |     +--------- day of        month (1 - 31)
<fvahid> |     +----------- hour (0 - 23)
<fvahid> +------------- min (0 - 59)
<hale> test shode np
<hale> ama kar nemikone
<fvahid> toye zaman degat kon zamane systemet
<the-light> !paste | fvahid
<lubotu3`> fvahid: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fvahid> hame sedashoon daromad
<fvahid> :)
<the-light> hale: in 1 command e ke niaz be bash o chizaye dige dare, gaman nakonam tanhaei run esh kone.
<hale> the-light: man mikham ye command ro ba cron run konam hala har commandi mitone bashe
<hale> the-light: nazari darid? sade tarin command ham moshkel dare
<fvahid> the-light: na intoor ke shoma migid nist
<hale> the-light: http://pastebin.com/VqAZLVQS in cron mane
<fvahid> hale: log file ha ro nega kon
<the-light> fvahid: cron ls -v ro seda bezani tush, ba chi bazesh mikone barat?
<fvahid> hale: in command i ke shoma gofti saate 2:22 ejra mishe
<fvahid> hale: saate system ro check kon
<fvahid> hale: va nokte akhar cron ro restart
<fvahid> hale: cron ro restart konid
<hale> no
<hale> cron niaz be restart nadare ke
<hale> sa@ ham ok has
<fvahid> hale: midonam chon momkene asan start nashode bashe
<hale> aslan on to /etc/init.d nistesh
<hale> nemishe resetesh kard
<hale> kar mikone
<hale> chn baghiye command ha ok hastan
<fvahid> hale: shoma gofti ye command mamooli ham ejra nemishe nagofti bagiye command ha ok hastan
<hale> baghiya ro nemidonam chetor ama ejra mishan
<hale> link ro nadidi mage?
<hale> http://pastebin.com/VqAZLVQS
<fvahid> hale: in command ro bezan which ls
<hale> /bin/ls
<fvahid> hale: masire dagige ls ro behesh bede
<fvahid> hale: bejaye >> az > estefade kon
<hale> onam nashod
<hale> test kardam ghablan
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<fvahid> hale: man /etc/init.d ro check kardam cron hast
<fvahid> hale: albate toye ubuntu
<fvahid> hale: /etc/init.d/cron status chi mige?
<hale> wait
<hale> plz
<hale> fcron (pid 15677 15673 15169) is running...
<hale> cron nabod fcron dare
<fvahid> ajab
<fvahid> hale: toye ubuntu
<fvahid> ?
<fvahid> hale: sarekar raftim
<hale> no
<hale> ok shod
<hale> ye file.sh ro run kardam
<hale> fcron ro reset kardam
<hale> tnx a lot
<fvahid> khahesh
<hale> bye bye bye
<son_games> salam be doostane gol
<son_games> ye soal daram
<son_games> darbareye win
<son_games> wine
<son_games> kasi nist ?
<son_games> doostan man wine ver 1.3.19 ro nasb kardam
<son_games> va mikham ye bazi ro ejra konam
<son_games> battelfield 2
<son_games> amma faghat yek safheye siyah baz mishe
<son_games> va dg hich ettefaghi nemi ofte
<RamtinA> son_games: bebin
<son_games> RamtinA: salam
<TazeKar> سلام   کسی یه دیکشنری خوب انگلیسی به فارسی سراغ داره؟
<MehrdadSComputer> fvahid: Salam
<MehrdadSComputer> fvahid: man hamon "manam" hastam
<fvahid> MehrdadSComputer: salam
<fvahid> MehrdadSComputer: bale beyad daram
<MehrdadSComputer> belakhare dorost shod...
<MehrdadSComputer> :)
<fvahid> MehrdadSComputer: chejoor?
<MehrdadSComputer> Irad az cd bod, ro ye dvd write kardam va dorost shod
<MehrdadSComputer> rasti ye chize jaleb :
<MehrdadSComputer> aks desktopam be tore pishfarz aks windows 7 rosh bod
<MehrdadSComputer> :)
<fvahid> ajab
<fvahid> :)
<MehrdadSComputer> man taze karam ,
<MehrdadSComputer> alan chi kar konam behtare ?
<MehrdadSComputer> barnameye khasi ro download konam ?
<fvahid> MehrdadSComputer: dirver hatoo nasb kon
<MehrdadSComputer> to khod dvd hast ?
<fvahid> fvahid: na nist albate bazi hash moge nasb, nasb mishe
<fvahid> fvahid: MehrdadSComputer baara inke befahmi che driver nasbe ya na az barname lshw-gtk estefade kon
<fvahid> MehrdadSComputer: bara nasbesh toye terminal benevis sudo apt-get install lshw-gtk
<MehrdadSComputer> alan daram donbale terminal migardam...
<MehrdadSComputer> ba version ghabli ubuntu farg mikone 11.04
<fvahid> in keled haro bezan ctl+alt+t
<fvahid> MehrdadSComputer: khodesh midyad
<fvahid> :)
<fvahid> MehrdadSComputer: na farg nadare, albate man nasb nakardam
<MehrdadSComputer> fvahid: dare proccess mikone
<MehrdadSComputer> vase font farsi chi kar konam ?
<fvahid> MehrdadSComputer: toye software center font farsi ro search kon har chi omad nasb kon, alan yadam nist dagigan chi bayad nasb konii
<fvahid> ahi ke asheganat az halge jan bararnd ham dar zaman nayayad ham dar makan nagonjad
<MehrdadSComputer> fvahid: aga shoma key ha on hastin man soalatam ro azaton beporsam ?
<fvahid> MehrdadSComputer: man hamishe hastam
<fvahid> MehrdadSComputer: har vagt computeram roshan bashe hastam inja dostan dige ham hastan az man basvad tar
<MehrdadSComputer> shekaste nafsi nakon dige
<MehrdadSComputer> albate ba chand az bache haye dige ham refigh hastam :
<MehrdadSComputer> Dark-sun ,jalil
<MehrdadSComputer> be khatere komakaye emroz mamnon, beshinam yekam ham darsaye daneshgah ro bekhonam
<MehrdadSComputer> felan Bye
<fvahid> MehrdadSComputer: khahesh mikonam movafag bashid
<elisa871> salam
<elisa871> man mikham "Nvidia Driver " nasb konam baraye CUDA-Toolkit
<elisa871> vali kollan rahnamye dorost hesabi peida nakardam
<elisa871> pasvande file ".run" hast
<fvahid> elisa871: manzooretoon az cuda-toolkit chiye?
<elisa871> ye narm afzare baraye karhaye GPU-computing
<elisa871> code haye CUDA  C
<elisa871> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop ino ke mizanam mire too ye safeye siah ke x-server ghat she
<fvahid> age mikhahid driver karte grafice ro nasb konid mitoonam komaketoon konam
<fvahid> file ro az site nvidia download konid, gdm ro stop konid
<fvahid> chmod 777 be filetoon bedid
<fvahid> elisa871: ono ejra konid ./file
<fvahid> elisa871: badesh gdm ro start konid
<online-it2_> salam chand vaghtye cable lan vasl mikonam be laptop be inernet connec nemishe -cofee net ham vasl mikonam ip o gheyre ham midam baz vasl nist
<somaye> online-it2_: IT mikhuni shoma?
<online-it2_> bale
<somaye> online-it2_: kodum uni?
<online-it2_> abadan
<online-it2_> albate ba wlan ham connect mikonam vasl mishe ama net nadaraqm ?
<fvahid> online-it2_: driveret nasbe?
<fvahid> online-it2_: ifconfig eht0 ro bezan bebin chi mide?
<online-it2_> ye seri baram lis shode ke ip man ham jozeshe
<online-it2_> ping shabake dakheli mikonam ping mide
<fvahid> gateway ping mishe?
<fvahid> online-it2_: ba user root command route ro ejra kon
<online-it2_> are
<fvahid> online-it2_: dns ro check kon
<online-it2_> ping 192.168.0.10
<fvahid> online-it2_: dns ro 4.2.2.4 bede
<fvahid> toye file /etc/resolv.conf
<online-it2_> ba chi chekesh konam
<fvahid> online-it2_: ba command dig google.com
<online-it2_> default getway ham 192.168.0.10 hast :route
<online-it2_> ping google.com /ping yahoo.com/ yahr sayte digeyi enter kemizanam chizi nemiyad
<online-it2_> bad koli  ping:unknown host google.com
<fvahid> online-it2_: moshkele dns dari aziz
<fvahid> online-it2_: dns ro 4.2.2.4 bede
<online-it2_> khob chekar nbayad bekonam
<fvahid> online-it2_: goftam ke, address dns ro set kon
<fvahid> online-it2_: age balad nisti begam chjoor
<online-it2_> kde begoo
<online-it2_> albate agar command terminal bashe behtar
<fvahid> online-it2_: ba vi baladi kar koni?
<fvahid> online-it2_: age balad i ino bezan vi /etc/resolv.conf
<fvahid> online-it2_: age balad nisti ino bezaan  gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<fvahid> online-it2_: in khato tosh benevis nameserver 4.2.2.4
<online-it2_> mamnoon bad miyam javabesho midam
<fvahid> age moshkelet raf nashod moshkele route dari, age khasti commandesh o migam
<son_games> az doostan kasi hast ke dar mored be wine komak kone ?
<fvahid> soaletoon ro beporsid
<son_games> man vaghti
<son_games> mikham ye bazi ro ejra konam
<son_games> bazi baz mishe
<son_games> vali hich ettefaghi nemi ofte
<son_games> manzooram ine ke yek safheye siah baz mishe
<fvahid> ba win?
<son_games> bale
<son_games> fekr mikonam moshkel az direct x bashe
<fvahid> son_games: khob win kamel nist hame barname haro ejra nemikone
<son_games> vali baziye battelfield 2 ro
<son_games> toye khode sitesh neveshte ke ejra mikone
<son_games> noskheye wine ham 1.3.19 hast
<fvahid> son_games: man az win badam miyad hichvaght azash estefade nemikonam, be shoma ham migam estefade nakonid
<fvahid> son_games: toye linux bazi hay khobi hast
<son_games> fvahid:vali bazihaye win chize digast
<son_games> man hatta photoshop ham nemitonam ejra konam
<fvahid> son_games: phtoshop = gimp
<son_games> amma gimp bazi chiz ha ro nadare
<son_games> mese trancparent
<son_games> ya shodow
<son_games> ina ro man tosh peyda nakardam
<fvahid> son_games: doroste
<son_games> fvahid: pas bayad che kar konam ?
<fvahid> son_games: toye forum ha begardid hatman peyda mikonid
<son_games> fvahid: kolli gashtam, vali chize be dard bokhori peyda nakardam
<noob> salam behame
<son_games> fvahid: hatman yejaye karam eshteabst
<son_games> fvahid: eshtebast
<noob> kasi hast be man komak kone
<fvahid> son_games: bale haminjoore
<fvahid> noob: soletoon ro beporsid
<noob> man ubuntu 11.04 ro dl kardam harkari mikonam  nasb nemishe
<noob> moghei ke mikham gozinei
<noob> install ububu
<noob> ro intekhab konam
<noob> khate farman baz mishe
<noob> neveshte boot
<noob> bad bayad jolosh
<noob> chizi taype konam
<noob> ?
<fvahid> noob: ehtemalan file iso ke dl kardid moshkel daree
<noob> :((
<noob> man ba 128 dl kardam
<noob> 2 rooz tol keshide ?
<noob> :((
<fvahid> noob: chera 128 ta?
<fvahid> noob: ahan fahmidam
<noob> baba inja az 128 bishtar nemidan
<fvahid> noob: ye raveshi hast ke mishe az file iso motmaen shod ke dorost dl shode
<fvahid> noob: on karo kardi?
<noob> che kari
<fvahid> noob: hamoon ja ke dl kardi neveshte
<noob> faile man 685 mbte
<fvahid> noob: md5 midoni chiye?
<noob> noooo
<noob> ?
<fvahid> in command ro bezan md5 filename
<noob> man alan to 7 hastam
<noob> to ubuntu nistam
<noob> dishab pakesh kardam
<noob> ke 11.04 ro berizam
<noob> ke be in moshkel bar khordam
<noob> :((
<fvahid> noob: khaste nabashi
<fvahid> noob: toy win ham mishe in karo kard man alan browser nadaram search konam
<noob> na aziz khate farman in dastor
<noob> md5
<noob> ro nadare
<fvahid> noob: are
<fvahid> noob: yadam nist moteasefane
<noob> merci aziz
<noob> eybi nadare
<noob> :-*
<fvahid> noob: aga in commadesh hast md5sum
<fvahid> noob: md5sum filename
<noob> na aizz
<noob> del
<noob> nabod
<noob> bazam azat mamnonam ke mano rafnamati kardi
<noob> alan baz dobare
<noob> az aval mizaram barai dl
<noob> :((
<fvahid> chi nabood?
<noob> 16 saat tol mikeshe
<noob> md5sum
<noob> to cmd
<noob> kar nemikone :((
<fvahid> noob: toye cmd chear mizaani toye command linux bezan
<noob> akhe aziz
<noob> jan
<noob> man ke goftam
<noob> linuxamo pak kardam
<noob> ke ino berizam
<noob> alan linux nadaram
<fvahid> noob: ahan
<noob> :-*
<noob> hamatono bokhoram =P~
<noob> bye all
<AbismoNegro> سلام دوستان من ویندوز و اوپن سوزه رو نصب داشتم بعد از اینکه ابونتوی ۱۱.۴ رو نصب کردم اوپن سوزه با اینکه در گراب هست ولی در همون مراحل اولیه بوت متوقف میشه.این مشکل رو زمانی که اوپن سوزه و ابونتوی ۱۰.۱۰ داشتم به هیچ عنوان نداشتم.
<AliTarihi> AbismoNegro: من خودم خیلی نظر مثبتی به نسخه ۱۱.۰۴ ندارم هنوز شاید با تعمیر گراب با سوزه درست بشه
<somaye> AliTarihi: dalil mishe ke chon ubuntu hajmesh kame az baghieie linuxa zaeeftare?
<AliTarihi> somaye: نه
<AliTarihi> somaye: کیفیت بعضی نسخه هاش جالب نیست. عموما بهتره که اوبونتوی جدید دوهفته بعد از اومدن نصب بشه
<somaye> yani bayad do hafte ye bar update she?
<fvahid> lotfarn farsi nanevisid
<fvahid> :)
<fvahid> somaye: salam, khobi?
<somaye> fvahid: salam tnx
<somaye> fvahid: to chera pidgin nasb nemikoni?
<fvahid> somaye: man tahala pidgin nasb nakardam
<fvahid> somaye: man az irssi estefade mikonam
<somaye> fvahid: khob fek konam pidgin moshkeleto ba farsi hal kone
<fvahid> somaye: ahan man toye computeram x server nadaram
<fvahid> somaye: in moshkele asli hastesh
<fvahid> somaye: debian man x nadare
<fvahid> :)
<somaye> fvahid: ok
<AbismoNegro> ولی در کل یک تار موی سوزه رو به ابونتو نمیدم.کلن کی دی ای رو خیلی بیشتر میپسندم و با کوبونتو زیاد حال نکردم. حالا چطور میشه فایل گراب رو تعمیر کرد؟
<AliTarihi> somaye: نه یعنی نسخه جدید رو بعد از دوهفته نصب کنید :) معمولا
<AbismoNegro> AliTarihi ببخشید اسمتون رو ننوشتم
<AliTarihi> AbismoNegro: پیشنهاد می کنم از اوپن سوزه برای تعمیر استفاده کنید
<AliTarihi> :)
<AliTarihi> تا جایی که یادمه میشد
<AbismoNegro> خوب من هر چه تلاش میکنم نمیتونم وارد محیط گرافیکی سوزه بشم.مثل بقیه عزیزان اینجا هم هکر و گیک و برنامه نویس و ... نیستم
<somaye> AliTarihi: yani har hafte ye bar os nasb konim
<AliTarihi> از دی وی دی خودش استفادهک نید
<AliTarihi> کنید*
<somaye> AliTarihi: sakhte ke
<AliTarihi> somaye: نه
<AliTarihi> یعنی وقتی نسخه جدیدی از اوبونتو میاد، دوهفته بعدش ارتقا بدید نه همون روز اول!
<AliTarihi> ربطی به بروز رسانی نداشت حرفم :)
<AbismoNegro> ولی این ابونتوی Û±Û± یه جورایی هنگ میکنه(هنگ ویندوزی) یعنی بعضی برنامه ها متوقف میشن. اینکه منوهای برنامه های باز شده رو با پنل قاطی میکنه واقعن رو اعصاب هست.همینطور این داک که تقلید کرده از مک او اس اصلن جالب نیست. یعنی نه زیبایی داره به اون Ø
<fvahid> somaye: rajebe iptables tahgig kardi?
<somaye> fvahid: vase yeki az dustam mikhastam ye mozu peida koanm
<fvahid> iptables khobe
<somaye> fvahid: behesh goftam ke in mozu mitune khub bashe
<fvahid> somaye: rajebe prot forwarding nat ip filtering
<narcislinux> sasy360: wb
<sasy360> narcislinux, thanks :)
<sasy360> بچه‌ها نظرتون سایت جدید خبری، تحلیلی تو مایه‌ها webupda8 چیه؟با طراحی مناسب
<sasy360> هیچ‌کس نظری نداره؟ :(
<AliTarihi> خب به بودنش که خوبه :)
<AliTarihi> بستگی داره چی باشه. اگه مثل همون سایت اصلی باشه خب خوبه
<sasy360> از اون بهتر خواهد بود. نمی‌خوایم صرف ترجمه باشه. ایده‌های اوریجینال از خودمون :)
<narcislinux> sasy360: idash khobe
<AliTarihi> sasy360: باید دید چطور پیش میره
<AliTarihi> emilsedgh: از این ورا :P
<emilsedgh> AliTarihi: oomadam bebinam donya das kie :p
<AliTarihi> emilsedgh: اها فکر کردم کانال رو اشتباه اومدی اخه کی دی ا ی-آی ار همین بغله :P
<emilsedgh> :p
<AliTarihi> !narwhal
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<AliTarihi> !11.04
<everplays> sasy360, age az ubuntu va unity enteghad kone (bishtar) movafegham :)
<narcislinux> !font
<lubotu3`> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
 * narcislinux dark sefr ! 
<MehrdadSComputer> salam
<MehrdadSComputer> Kasi midone chera system sabte name forum bastast ?
<nabi> سلام کسی بیداره؟
#ubuntu-ir 2011-05-03
<dast53> بله
<hacker> سلام
<Guest96005> کسی هست جواب منو بده
<Guest96005> hi
<everplays> Guest96005, salaam. soal-et ro bepors haminja, lazem nist /msg bedi
<Guest96005> خسته نباشید
<Guest96005> عذر می خوام
<Guest96005> می خواستم بپرسم
<Guest96005> چرا نام  کاربریم غیر فعال شده
<everplays> Guest96005, age manzooretoon too forum-e alaan kasi az modrator-a nist ke betoonin azashoon soal konin
<Guest96005> اوکی
<Guest96005> راحی دیگی نداره
<Guest96005> امیلی
<Guest96005> راه دیگی نداره   با یکی از مدیران   ار تباط داشت
<everplays> bale, mitoonnin email bezanin
<Guest96005> ایملشو از کجا گیر بایرم
<somaye> hi guys
<sasy360> somaye, hi :)
<MehrdadSComputer> سلام به همگی
<MehrdadSComputer> ilius:  Salam
<ilius> MehrdadSComputer: سلام
<MehrdadSComputer> baraye ubuntu filter shekan dorost hesabi ya VPN soragh darin ?
<babayi> salam;kasi midooneh dar ubunto 10.10 chejoori misheh show all wireless network in range kard?
<babayi> AyA jayi cd ubuntu 11.04 mifrooshan?
<finaprp> http://linuxshop.ir/
<finaprp> dvd sho bekhari behtare. niaze kamtari be internet dare.
<MehrdadSComputer> toye ubuntu 11.04 baraye kar ba java bayad az che barname ei estefade konim ?
<babayi> چگونه googlizer نصب کنم؟
<babayi> Kasi filtershekan baraye ubuntu soragh dare?
<MehrdadSComputer> Salam be hamegi
<MehrdadSComputer> fvahid:  Salam
<MehrdadSComputer> ye soal dashtam , beposam ?
<MehrdadSComputer> *beporsam ?
<MehrdadSComputer> salam kavh
<KaVeH> aleyk
<KaVeH> kojaee?
<KaVeH> boro chat khosoosi inja davamoon mikonan
<somaye1> hi
<narcislinux> !help
<lubotu3`> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fvahid> narcislinux: :) chi shode?
<narcislinux> fvahid: lol hichi
<navid> salam
<navid> be hamegi
<fvahid> salam
<online-it2> salam doostan chand vaghtiye vaghty be shabake lan ya wlan connect misham ke az internet estefade konam internet baram ghate ping yahoo.com ke ke mizanam koli tool mikeshe ama chizi nemiyad  va dar akhar mizane
<online-it2> ping: unknown host yahoo.com dirooz omadam doostan goftan bayad dns bedi dns dadam ama taghiri ijad nashod
<fvahid> online-it2: khoroji command route ro vasam begoo
<everplays> online-it2, try kon bebin mitooni 4.2.2.4 ro ping koni, age toonesti bayad dns set koni
<online-it2> http://pastebin.com/z4aaWp9L
<fvahid> everplays: diroz goftam behesh dns ro set kone, mige az dns nist
<online-it2> everyplays :na nemishe
<fvahid> online-it2: ip gateway ro begoot ta vasat route ro begam
<online-it2> 192.168.0.10
<fvahid> online-it2: ip khodet?
<online-it2> albate ba modem adsl ham ke pppo bood ham kari nemishe kard
<fvahid> online-it2: ip khodet ro begooo
<online-it2> sharmande doosan alan cofee net mikham tatil kone bayad beram  farda zoodtar miyad
<fvahid> online-it2: gateway ro ham bayad set karde bashi
<online-it2> ghablan set karde boodam ama baz ham nemishod
<fvahid> online-it2: toye ye renf ip set koni ha
<online-it2> online_it2@yahoo.com agar rahnmayi bood mamnoon misham
<fvahid> online-it2: renj
<online-it2> anjam dade boodam
<online-it2> felan ba ejaze bye
<MehrdadSComputer> salam
<sasy360> کسی هست با باز کردن Gmail‌ مشکل داشته باشه؟
<fvahid> farsi nanevisid
<sasy360> fvahid, chera?
<fvahid> bemanad
<lachfome> howto move all trafic to privoxy with iptables
<fvahid> lachfome: dagigan ba iptables mikhay chi kar koni
<lachfome> fvahid: mikham kole trafic ra move konam ro privoxy
<fvahid> lachfome: iptables 3 ta chain built in dare
<fvahid> lachfome: mitonid port haro roye ye port khas bendazid
<lachfome> fvahid: nemidonam
<fvahid> lachfome: age iptables -L ro bezanid on 3 ta ro mibinid
<fvahid> lachfome: input output and forward
<lachfome> همه چی الان خالی هست
<lachfome> fvahid: BRB
<fvahid> lachfome: man nemidonam privoxy chiye, bara hamin nemidonam chi kari daghig mikhahid bokonid
<fvahid> farsi nanevisid
<fvahid> lachfome: age begid mikhahid chikar konid komaketon mikonam
<lachfome> fvahid: man ye socks daram ba privoxy tabdil karam be http alan mikam kole net ra befrastam az port in yaro estefade konan
<fvahid> lachfome: socks?
<lachfome> fvahid: socks proxy
<somaye> bache ha man redhat ro majazi nasb kardam
<somaye> flasham ro nemikhune
<somaye> chi kar konam
<fvahid> lachfome: ok
<fvahid> lachfome: mikhaye port 80 ro roye kodom port befresti
<somaye> fvahid: lachfome help me plz
<fvahid> somaye: felashet moshkel nadare?
<lachfome> fvahid: 8118
<lachfome> somaye: باید از ناون فری استفاده کنی
<lachfome> somaye: ویچرال باکس ناون فری
<fvahid> lachfome: iptales -A inpute -i eht0 -dprot 80 ....
<fvahid> lachfome: alan kamelesh ro migam
<MehrdadSComputer> salam be hamgi
<lachfome> OK
<MehrdadSComputer> chetoi dictionary Mdic ro download konam ?
<MehrdadSComputer> ?
<narcislinux> MehrdadSComputer: http://mdic.gnufolks.org/download.html
<somaye> ?
<MehrdadSComputer> narcislinux:  ro link source code klik konam ?
<somaye> lachfome: in ناون فری chi hast?
<narcislinux> kasi mitone dar bare rangaye cmyk va in ke chejor moadele ye range rgp ro bara chap toye cymk peyda konam rahnemayim kone ?
<narcislinux> MehrdadSComputer: az ubuntu esteade mikonid ?
<lachfome> somaye: کدوم ابونتو رو دارید
<somaye> lachfome: man redhat daram
<MehrdadSComputer> narcislinux:  bale 11.04
<lachfome> somaye: مگه محازی نصب نکردید
<narcislinux> MehrdadSComputer:  baste deb ro mitonid begirid
<fvahid> lachfome: iptables -A inpute -i eht0 -dprot 80 -j accept
<lachfome> fvahid: OK
<MehrdadSComputer> yani to oun safhe ro kodom link klik konam ?
<lachfome> fvahid: akhe in bayad bere ro port 8118
<fvahid> lachfome: iptables -A output -o eth0 -sport 8118 -j accept
<fvahid> lachfome: dotasho bayad bezani
<lachfome> OK
<fvahid> in dastor 80 ro mindaze roye 8118
<fvahid> lachfome: barax esho ham age  khasti migam
<lachfome> fvahid: avali error dad
<fvahid> lachfome: khodam emtehan nakardam
<fvahid> bejaye input bezan prerouting
<lachfome> fvahid:
<lachfome> Bad argument `8118'   Try `iptables -h' or 'iptables --help' for more information.
<fvahid> bejaye output ham bezan postrouting
<lachfome> fvahid: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1346350
<somaye_> lachfome: man red hat nasb kardam
<fvahid> lachfome: chon khoam command ro nazadam eshtebah kardam alan khodam emtehanesh mikonam
<somaye_> lachfome: nemiduni ba red hat chetori mishe
<lachfome> somaye_: مگه شما نمی گید مجازی نصب کردید [21:59] <somaye> bache ha man redhat ro majazi nasb kardam
<fvahid> lachfome: peyda kardam moshkelo bejaye -dport benevis --dport
<fvahid> lachfome: hamoon input output ham doroste
<lachfome> ok
<somaye_> lachfome: are majazi nasb kardam
<lachfome> somaye_: mashin majazi shoma chi hast
<somaye_> lachfome: virtual box
<lachfome> somaye_: سیستم عامل اصلی شما چی هست / یعنی سیستم میزبان
<somaye_> lachfome: win7
<lachfome> somaye_: نخسه ویچرال باکس را می شه بدین
<somaye_> lachfome: VirtualBox-4.0.4-70112-Win
<lachfome> somaye_: اصولا نباید مشکلی باشه
<lachfome> من هم این نخسه را داشتم و بدون هیچ مشکی دارم یوز می کنم
<lachfome> و چون ویندوز ندارم نمی دونم که چه طوری باید فیکس کرد
<lachfome> :-(
<somaye_> lachfome: tnx
<hacker> سلام
<Guest22109> خسته نباشد
<Guest22109> از مدیران سایت کسی هست
<Guest22109> کسی نیست
<einstein__> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,17661.msg134061.html
#ubuntu-ir 2011-05-04
<online-it2> salam be lan va wlan vasl misham ne nadaram ama ghablan dashtam pppo adsl ham baz net vasl nemishe dns ham test shode rabty nadashte
<fvahid> online-it2: salam moshkelet hal nashod
<fvahid> ?
<fvahid> online-it2: in noket haro rayat kon:
<fvahid> online-it2: 1.ip khodet bayad toye renjet ip gateway bashe
<fvahid> online-it2: 2.ip gateway ro ping kon
<fvahid> online-it2: 3. in command ro ham emtehan bokon
<fvahid> online-it2: route add -net ???.???.???.??? netmask ???.???.???.??? gw {gateway ip} dev eth0
<hale> salam.
<hale> من میخوام محتویات یه فایلی رو حذف کنم
<hale> از  دستور echo  استفاده میکنم
<hale> اما یه خط خالی میمونه
<hale> میخوام کلا خالی شه بدون خط خالی باشه
<hale> میتونید کمکم کنید؟
<fvahid> online-it2: bajaye gateway ip , ip gateway ro mizani . age ip khodeto begi jaye alamate soal ham migam chi bezari
<fvahid> farsi nanevisid lotfan
<hale> mikham mohtaviat fileamo pak konam
<hale> az echo estefade mikonam ama ye khat khali mimone dakhelesh
<hale> chetor file ro khali konam ke enter ham nadashte bashe
<fvahid> fdkl
<fvahid> hale: salam
<hale> fvahid: salam
<online-it2> fvahid mamnoon az tavajohet
<online-it2> ye conectiion sakhtam ip khodam netmask getway ro dadam besh vasl shodam
<fvahid> online-it2: dorost shod ya na?
<online-it2> na
<online-it2> bade dastoore rute add mige dev:unknown host
<fvahid> online-it2: pas moshkelet az os nist bayad modem ro check koni
<online-it2> akhe feghat modem adslam nist ,cofenet ham inoore,wlan daneshgah ham injoor shode
<fvahid> online-it2: mage az eth0 estefade nemikoni
<online-it2> alan are
<fvahid> online-it2: khoroji in dastoor ro vasam bezar
<online-it2> ama vaghty miram daneshgah wlan estefade mikoardam
<saeed> سلام
<fvahid> online-it2: ifconfig eth0 | grep ipaddress
<saeed> من میخواستم درایور کارت گرافیکم (gforce 310 m) رو نصب کنم
<saeed> باید xserver رو میبستم
<online-it2>  ino bayad ba chi bezaram
<fvahid> online-it2: ifconfig eth0 | grep inet addr
<saeed> این کار رو کردم
<fvahid> online-it2: ifconfig eth0 | grep addr
<online-it2> khate beyn eth0 va grep
<saeed> ولی بعد از این که درایور نصب شد
<fvahid> online-it2: in akhari ro bezan
<fvahid> copy con
<fvahid> saeed: farsi nanevisid
<saeed> دیگه محیط گرافیکی اوبونتو بالا نمیاد
<saeed> chera?
<fvahid> saeed: chon man nemitoonam bekhonam
<saeed> chashm
<online-it2> man cofeenetam
<online-it2> 2sysem motafavet kar mikona
<fvahid> online-it2: zadi command ro?
<fvahid> online-it2: ok
<saeed> man driver card geraphic ro mikhastam nasb konam
<saeed> x server ro bastam
<saeed> driver ro nasb kardam
<saeed> amma dige mohit graphiciye ubuntu bala nayoomad
<fvahid> online-it2: bara | bayad shift + dokmeye bagali + va backspace ro bezan
<saeed> chi kar konam
<fvahid> saeed: driver chi ro nasb kardi? version ubuntu chi hast?
<saeed> gforce 310 m
<saeed> 11.04
<online-it2> khorooji nadasht bejaye ipaddress chizi bayad bezanam
<fvahid> saeed: in command ro bezan service gdm start
<saeed> zadam
<fvahid> online-it2: goftam ipaddress nazan addr bezan bejash
<saeed> baz ham nahsod
<online-it2> ok
<fvahid> saeed: alan service gdm dar che vaziyati hast?
<saeed> alan to windowsam
<fvahid> saeed: khaste nabashi
<saeed> sobh kolli search kardam
<saeed> in dastooram zadam
<saeed> amma
<saeed> dorost nashod
<saeed> beram to ubuntu ke nemitoonam inja chat konam
<saeed> !
<online-it2> khorooji dare daram tooye pastebin type mikonam
<saeed> fvahid: che konam
<fvahid> khob age onja mikhaye tye koni khoroji ifconfig ro past kon
<fvahid> saeed: chvt zadi?
<saeed> na
<saeed> begoo ta restart konam anjambedam
<fvahid> saeed: chvt 1 , ya chvt 2 y ....
<saeed> chvt 1,2,... chi kar mikonae?
<fvahid> online-it2: man disjoin shodam
<online-it2> ok
<online-it2> lazeme hamasho type konam
<saeed> fvahid: chvt 1,2, ... chi kar mikone?
<fvahid> saeed: shoma sudo service gdm restart ro bezanid
<fvahid> online-it2: fagat on khati ro ke ip khodet ro neveshte bezar baram
<saeed> chand bar start stop va restart kardam
<fvahid> saeed: virtual terminal ro avaz mikone
<fvahid> saeed: ba kelide alt + f1 ya alt + f2 mitoni beynet vt switch koni
<online-it2> manzoore in khate inet addr:192.168.0.15 bcast:192.168.0.255 mask :255.255.255.0
<fvahid> online-it2: are
<saeed> nemishe
<saeed> to ye site neveshte bood az alt+f1 ta f7 ro bezanid
<fvahid> online-it2: in command ro benevis
<saeed> ehtemalan dorost mishe
<saeed> vali nashod
<fvahid> online-it2: route add -net 192.168.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.0.1 dev eth0
<fvahid> online-it2: ba user root bezan age error dad behem begoo
<online-it2> SIOCADDRT: File exiss
<online-it2> SIOCADDRT: File exists
<fvahid> online-it2: ba ueser root zadi
<fvahid> ?
<online-it2> are sudo
<fvahid> online-it2: khoroji ifconfig eht0 ip khoddet ro mide ?
<fvahid> online-it2: manzoram ine ke az eth0 estefade mikoni?
<fvahid> online-it2: khoroji dig google.com ro vasam begoo
<online-it2> eth0 ke esefade mikonam
<online-it2> command dig not founde baram
<fvahid> online-it2: motmaeni dig toye ubuntu hast ha
<online-it2> distrom ubuntu nist
<fvahid> online-it2: ey vay ma
<fvahid> online-it2: hay vay man
<online-it2> ?
<fvahid> online-it2: chi hast?
<online-it2> arch
<fvahid> online-it2: chera zodtar ngofti?
<online-it2> goftam shaydam mohem nabashe
<fvahid> nslookup ro dare?
<fvahid> online-it2: hatman dare
<fvahid> online-it2: benevis nslookup
<online-it2> notfounde
<online-it2> nasb nist
<fvahid> online-it2: az roy dvd nasb kardi ya cd ? shayad onja betooni peydashoon koni nasb koni
<online-it2> az net nasb kardam
<online-it2> ta 2 3 hafte pish net ali kar mikard
<fvahid> online-it2: command dig google.com mire ip google ro vasat darmiyare age kar kard maloome internet moshkel nadare
<online-it2> aha
<online-it2> ping google.com mikonam ye kha ip mide ama badesh sabet mimoone
<online-it2> ip ipiye google
<fvahid> online-it2: khob bayad modam ping kone nabayad sabet bemone
<fvahid> online-it2: fek konam moshkel az route hastesh
<online-it2> rahi chizi
<fvahid> online-it2: rahesh ine ke route ro benevisi
<fvahid> route add ....
<online-it2> bade add chi bayad bezanam
<online-it2> hamoon command ke ghablan gofty
<fvahid> online-it2: hamooni ke gablan goftam
<fvahid> online-it2: yekam bad geleg e hatmat degat kon ke commad ro dorst bezani
<fvahid> online-it2: yebar dige migam
<fvahid> online-it2: route add -net 192.168.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.0.1 dev eth0
<online-it2> hamoon SIOCADDRT: File exists
<fvahid> online-it2: yekari kon ip gateway ro avaz kon masaln bede 192.168.1.1 khodet ham ip 192.168.1.20 ro bede
<fvahid> online-it2: yechiz be zehnam resid
<fvahid> online-it2: aval in command ro bezan :
<fvahid> online-it2: route add -net 192.168.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev eth0
<fvahid> online-it2: inam error mide?
<online-it2> are error ghabli
<fvahid> online-it2: motmaeni root hasti?
<online-it2> root nistam ama ba dastrasi root mizanam
<fvahid> online-it2: root sho
<online-it2> error mide SIOCADDRT: File exists
<fvahid> cizi bezhnam nemirese
<online-it2> mamnoon az lotfet chand rooze zahmatet dadam tashakor
<fvahid> online-it2: khahesh mikonam
<online-it2> bazam mamnoonam
<fvahid> everplays: online-it2 ro komak konid lotfan
<fvahid> everplays: man ke savadam javab nadad
<everplays> fvahid, manam savad nadaram :)
<everplays> online-it2, daghigh moshkel chie?
<online-it2> wlan lan ke mikham be net vasl besham wlan or lan connect mishe ama net nadaram dns ham dadam
<fvahid> everplays: inja sadbar gofte bande khoda khaste shod
<everplays> online-it2, modem-et roo chi set shode? automatic khodesh be net vasl mishe?
<online-it2> pppo ama alan cofeenetam ipaddress geway netmask dasty dadam
<everplays> bad ba dhcp ip migiri ya khodet set mikoni?
<online-it2> alan ke dhcp nist ama vaghty modem vasl misham ya wlan daneshgah dhcpiye
<everplays> bad vaghti ba dhcp vasl mishi gateway ham set mikone?
<online-it2> jadidan chek nakardam akhe hamash az cofee net miyam dasty to connecion dadam
<everplays> online-it2, bebin behtarin kari ke mitooni bokoni vase inke befahmim moshkel chie ine ke beri khoone va ba ye computer-e dige masalan windows connect beshi, bad in chiza ro check koni ta beshe step by step raft jelo va moshkel ro peyda kard
<everplays> aslan shayad moshkel az driver-e cart-e wireless-et bashe
<fvahid> everplays: fek nakonam az driver bashe mige google.com ro mitoone ping kone ip google ro ham mibine vali ping nemikone
<online-it2> bashe man ye distro live check mikonam bebinam chi mishe felan ba ejaze hamegi khodahafez
<online-it2> doostan lof kardid
<everplays> fvahid, yani chi mibine vali ping nemikone dude?
<fvahid> everplays: mitone google.com ro resolve kone az tarige port 53 vali nemitoone ping kone
<everplays> pas ehtemalan tanzimat-e modem-esh ro dast kari karde :) masalan khodesho gozashte too list-e block-a
<fvahid> :)
<misled> salam doostaye golam
<fvahid> kheili bahal bood khodesho gozashte to liste block ha ta ro asabe mano to rah bere
<fvahid> :)
<misled> sharmande mishe ye nafar code e dakhele file e home/bin/firefox   esh ro baram befreste?
<Zpix> everplays: salam dada behrooz
<everplays> salaam dude Zpix :) chetori?
<Guest96511> salam
<Guest96511> مرسی
<Zpix> everplays: chetori ?
<Guest96511> قربانت تو چطوری
<Zpix> everplays: agha 1ki az doostan 1 soali dare man halim nemishe chi mige :D
<everplays> zende'am :) to chetori?
<Zpix> everplays: khodesh azat beporse begoo che kone :P
<everplays> ok dude, age balad basham :)
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> dustan kasi midune chetor tartibi ke boot loader neshun mide ro avaz konam?
<Omid> mikham aval windows o biare
<everplays> Omid, too /boot/ donbale grub.conf begard oonja mitooni default ro set koni
<everplays> faghat havaset bashe az 0 shooroo mishe, yani age windows too list-et dovomie bayad bezari 1
<moh_> i cant upgrade to ubuntu 11.04 from 10.10
<moh_> from cd
<moh_> plz help me
<takpar> سلام سیستم عامل من ابونتو وقتی بالا میاد همیشه ۲تا پنجره باز هست
<takpar> نمی دونم چه کار کنم ؟
<takpar> any body help me
<TazeKar> salam
<TazeKar> کسی بلده چطوری Tor نصب کنه؟
<TazeKar> ؟؟؟
<TazeKar> TOR
<TazeKar> نصب کردن تور
<online-it2> salam doostan ye modatihast vaghty ba lan ya wlan be yeshabake vasl misham net baram ghate dns ham ghablan taghir dadam alan ba distro mint 10 besoorat live bala omadam baz moshkel dare
<somaye> zahra_: salam khubi
<somaye> zahra_: to inja chikar mikoni?
<zahra_> somaye: salaaaaaaaaaam to chetori?
<somaye> zahra_: manam khubam
<fvahid> account free vpn wanted
<fvahid> free vpn account wanted
 * dark-sun error: requested is not valid.
<fvahid> wanted free account vpn
<dark-sun> fvahid: nadaaarim! spam nakon!
<fvahid> dark-sun: kheili ham darid
<dark-sun> fvahid: daram! vali mofti nabood!
<dark-sun> fvahid: mofti dari?
<dark-sun> :)
<fvahid> dark-sun: daram migardam age peyda kardam khabaret mikonam
<dark-sun> kasi midune chejori mishe to anjomane site wordpress farsi ozv shod?
<dark-sun> fvahid: age peyda kardi, behem bego k linkesh ro bet bedam :))
<fvahid> dark-sun: worldpress chiye dige web2py khooobe
<fvahid> dark-sun: inam linkkesh http://www.freeopenvpn.com/
<fvahid> dark-sun: na hal kardi?
<dark-sun> fvahid: hah? :o
<dark-sun> in jedi account mide?!
<fvahid> dark-sun: haa ha
<fvahid> :)
<fvahid> dark-sun: har 8 saat ye bar reset mishe fagat
<fvahid> dark-sun: alan kaf kardi dige
<dark-sun> fvahid: ty, az in 8 saat ta oon 8 saat faraje!
<dark-sun> fvahid: +1
<fvahid> To make sure everyone has same priority to use our free VPN service, the VPN connection session will be reset every 8 hours
<fvahid> We guarantee maximum 1200Kbit/s download bandwidth and 800Kbit/s upload bandwidth for each free VPN session - suppose you have enough bandwidth from local ISP side
<fvahid> To maintain high quality of VPN service, no P2P and Bit Torrent traffic is allowed
<dark-sun> جالبه که جورج بوش دعوت اوباما به مراسم جشن کشته شدن بن لادن رو رد کرده!
<dark-sun> یجایی شنیدم دخترش روی لپ تاپ قبلیش لینوکس نصب کرده بود... یه مدت!
<dark-sun> اینم ربطش به لینوکس!
<dark-sun> :D
<fvahid> farsi nanevis
 * dark-sun khodesh ro halgh aviz mikone --:P)--<-<
<fvahid> dark-sun: vpn ro emtehan kardi?
<dark-sun> fvahid: na, montazeram 1shab beshe, openVpn ro dl konam!
<fvahid> dark-sun: nemikahd openvpn ro download koni
<fvahid> dark-sun: ino nasb kon network-manager-openvpn
<fvahid> dark-sun: sudo apt-get install network-manager-openvpn
<fvahid> dark-sun: badesh on file zip ro ke gofte dl kon hajmesh kame
<fvahid> dark-sun: badesh config file haro emal kon
<fvahid> dark-sun: badesh haslesho bebar
<dark-sun> fvahid: ok, gofti configesh ro chtor :emal: konam?
<fvahid> dark-sun: vagti mikhay connection ro ijad koni 3 ta file ro load koni
<dark-sun> fvahid: khodam midonestam!
 * dark-sun ghiafe migire...
<fvahid> dark-sun: maloome
<fvahid> dark-sun: niyaz nist on 3 ta ro load koni 4 romi ro add koni bagiye ham add mishan
<fvahid> dark-sun: inam ye nokte :)
 * dark-sun dare ba keyboard type mikone... dar halike gij be nazar mirese...
<dark-sun> fvahid: midonam...
<fvahid> vahid khabid dig
<dark-sun> بچه‌ها فارسی بنویسین! هوووورااااااا
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> bache ha
<Omid> man ye source daram mikham be .deb tabdil konam
<Omid> kasi midune revalesho?
<dark-sun> الان دیر وقته امید
<dark-sun> ببین صبح بیا، سعید هست ازش بپرس
<dark-sun> illius
<dark-sun> نیک نیمشه اگه درست نوشته باشم
<dark-sun> کامل بهت می‌گه قضیه چیه
<Omid> ok
<Omid> tnx
<Omid> kare sakhtie?
<dark-sun> Omid: نه فکر نکنم ایمد
<dark-sun> امید*
<dark-sun> Omid: http://saeedgnu.wordpress.com/
<dark-sun> این وبلاگشه. یه چرخی بزن شاید چیزی نوشته باشه توش
<Omid> mamnun
<Omid> baradara filteresh kardan
<Omid> :D
<dark-sun> Omid: وردپرس کلا فیلتره.
<Omid> baradara kareshuno khub baladan
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> Omid: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=%D8%B3%D8%A7%D8%AE%D8%AA+%D9%BE%DA%A9%DB%8C%D8%AC+deb&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=
<Omid> tnx
<Omid> man beram bebinam be natije miresam ya na ;)
<Omid> feylan
<dark-sun> Omid: موفق باشی
<Omid> salamaat bashi
#ubuntu-ir 2011-05-05
<online-it2> salam dobare be doostan chand vaghtiye vaghti be wlan ya lan ye shabake vasl misham ta az net estefadekonam  be shabake vasl mishe ama internet nadaram modem adsl vasl mikonam besoorat auto connect ama net nadaram dns test shode ,az yek distro dige besoorat live estefade kardam ama baz ham moshkel baghist
<online-it2> albate alan dar cofeenetam va gateway ping mishe ama yahoo ya harsaite dige nemishe
<everplays> online-it2, traceroute begir bebin koja gir mikone vase connect shodan be yahoo
<online-it2> mige traceroute:unknown host yahoo.com
<online-it2> ?
<online-it2> 17 *** gir kard 18 19 20  ...
<everplays> online-it2, dude jaye yahoo.com ye ip bede behesh
<everplays> masalan 4.2.2.4 ro traceroute kon ya 8.8.8.8 ro
<online-it2> 8.8.8.8 dadam behesh 16 khat shod ke gir ham nakard
<online-it2> traceroute yahoo bad
<online-it2> az dns 8.8.8.8  http://pastebin.com/mtNbK73L
<fvahid> online-it2: salam, linki ro ke dadi didam
<fvahid> online-it2: moshkeli nadardi
<online-it2> hamin dige
<online-it2> alan everplays ham hamino goft
<fvahid> online-it2: yahoo ro nemishe ping kard vali google.com ro mishe
<fvahid> online-it2: google.com ro ping mikoni?
<online-it2> traceroute 16 khat kamel mishe ama ping ye khat aval mide bad mimoone
<fvahid> online-it2: ping google.com ro bezan bayad ttl dashte bashi
<online-it2> ping nadare
<fvahid> online-it2: ajibe
<fvahid> online-it2: shayad moshkel az isp bashe
<online-it2> shayad
<fvahid> online-it2: khoroji iptables -L chiye?
<online-it2> hala ham miram daneshgah bebinam chi mishe ye isp dige ham test mikonam
<online-it2> command not found
<fvahid> online-it2: hatman iptables tosh nasb nist, goftam shayad az firewall bashe
<online-it2> alan miram daneshgah mamnoon az lotfet
<fvahid> online-it2: khahesh mikonam movafag bashid
<online-it2> kheili lotf dari fvahid
<online-it2> hamegi doostan khodahafez
<somaye> fvahid: filaye ba pasvande iso ro tu linux chetor nasb konim
<somaye> ?
<fvahid> somaye: iso ye feshorde sazi hast
<fvahid> somaye: ba archive manager vazesh kon bebin tosh chiye
<fvahid> somaye: mitooni extract koni
<somaye> fvahid: archive manager ye barnamast ke joda bayad nasb konam
<fvahid> somaye: na toye ubuntu hast nasb shode
<somaye> fvahid: tu redhat chi?
<fvahid> somaye: mese zip toye win
<fvahid> somaye: redhat ham dare
<fvahid> somaye: roye filet cilck rast kon fek konam dashte bashe
<fvahid> somaye: age nadasht open with bezan
<somaye> fvahid: command nevisi dare?
<somaye> .
<fvahid> somaye: bebakhshid man poshte computer naboodam
<online-it2> salam man alan az jaye dige connectam ke midoonam isp parsonline nist ama bazam mesle ghable
<fvahid> somaye: salam, man natoonestam soletoon ro javab bedam,chon paye laptopam naboodaam
<fvahid> somaye: moshkeletoon hal shod?
<chikar> salam
<chikar> شما می دونید ویرایشگر وی آی در کجای ابونتو قرار داره؟
<chikar> لطفا را هنمایی کنید....
<chikar> i want help
<mah454> salam
<mah454> kasi hast ?
<everplays> na! manam oomadam, kasi nabood
<mah454> :D
<mah454> hatid ya na ?
<mah454> hastid ya na ?
<mah454> ehem ...
<mah454> hastid ya na ?
<Omid> salaam
<somaye1> Omid: salam
<online-it2> سلام چند وقتیه که وقتی به شبکه وایرلس یا وایر وصل میشم اینترنت ندارم قبلا مودم ای دی اس ال وصل میکردم از نت استفاده میکردم الان با اینکه کانکشن پی پی پی ئو هست باز هم نت ندارم: 1-دی ان اس رو بر روی 8.8.8.8 تنظیم کردم. 2-الان تو کافی نتم با اینکه گت و
<online-it2> 5-مینت 10 لایو تست کردم نت نداشتم.
<Omid> saeed hamun ilius hast?
<saeed> omid: omid jan na man saeed khaliam :D ilius bozorgvar man nistam
<saeed> omid: avalin ruzeh ke inja umadam fek kardam ke kasi inja programming kar mikoneh ya na
<online-it2> doostan man miram bye
<saeed> omid: python ya java ya c
<saeed> omid: khubeh pas c++ kar mikonid web ro ba che zabani kar mikonid /
<saeed> ?
<Omid> php
<Omid> inja bacheha hastan ke kheili varedan
<Omid> mesle iliuse mituni azashun dar morede baghie ham beporsi
<saeed> ba c++ ham mishe code web zad ?
<Omid> bale
<Omid> man nazadam
<saeed> omid: chetur ?
<Omid> ama didam kasio ke kar karde
<saeed> omid: fek nakonam to web be andazeye php ghavi bashe
<Omid> ye proje bud
<Omid> KOPCS
<Omid> web app bud
<Omid> ba c++ kar karde budan
<Omid> http://yaserzt.com
<Omid> takhasosesh hamine
<saeed> omid: didam albateh maloomeh ke dg kasi samtesh narafteh siteshun ziadi khak neshasteh rush
<Omid> blogesho boro
<saeed> omid: kolan fek konam chun c++ zabaneh low tari hast kar kardan bahash sakht tar bashe va niaz b vaght bishtari baraye kar kardan mibareh
<Omid> ama baraye chi mikhai webo ba cpp kar koni?
<Omid> ta jaii ke php o
<Omid> paltformash hast
<Omid> ya java
<Omid> kasi soraghe c++ nemire
<saeed> omid: man shoro kardam be yad girie python
<saeed> zabaneh shirin va sunie va ghebeleh fahmeh
<Omid> zabun ro vel kon
<Omid> emkanato ke dar ekhtiaret mizare moheme
<Omid> ye adami zabun dashte bashe faghat harf mizane
<saeed> soratesh faghat az fortran o c o java kamtareh
<Omid> ama dast o pa o...
<Omid> behesh komak mikone baghie kararo ham rahat anjam bede
<saeed> omid: khub tu in chizi ke gofti dorost ageh bekhay ino dar nazar begiri khub java avaleh az nazareh man ama library o component haye python kam nistan
<saeed> migan python zabaneh ghodratmandie khub be khatereh hamin ketabkhunashe dg har abzari ke bekhay dareh
<Omid> ino az ilius beporsi behtare
<Omid> inja dige nemidunam ki kar karde
<saeed> aslan mituni be zaban haye dg to python ejra koni maslan code java bezan to python ejra kon
<saeed> ilius chekarast ? chi kar mikoneh ?
<Omid> :D
<Omid> sitesho alan behet midam
<Omid> w8
<saeed> omid: man nemishnasamesh ! che zabani kar mikoneh ? site dareh ? esmesh begoosham khurdeh ama ashna nistam
<Omid> http://saeedgnu.wordpress.com/
<saeed> omid: eyval python kareh :D
<saeed> miad inja ?
<Omid> mamulan miad
<Omid> emruz nemidunam chera nayumade
<Omid> sobha bia
<saeed> aha
<saeed> ok
<saeed> tnx
<somaye1> saeed: kanale vizheye python ham hast
<somaye1> saeed: #python-ir
<somaye1> saeed: afradi ke unja hastan tu in zamine herfe ei hastan
<saeed> somaye1: shoma somayeit hastin ?
<somaye1> are
<saeed> bah bah shoma koja inja koja
<somaye1> saeedwave?
<saeed> are
<saeed> :D
<saeed> automacionetun be koja resid ?
<somaye1> :-D
<somaye1> saeed: daram codesho minevisam
<saeed> un chanel ro alan join hastam mageh mishe dust sameer bud unja nabud ;)
<saeed> code !
<saeed> ba che zabani ?
<somaye1> saeed: c#
<saeed> it ha kolan code zan haye khubi nistan
<somaye1> saeed: ostad intor khaste
<saeed> be nazareh man kolan doreh microsoft ro khat bekesh chun bad juri tanbalet mikoneh
<somaye1> saeed: vase in ke kare aslishun modirate prozheye narmafzarie
<saeed> khub dg ostad ha ham bi savadan dg
<saeed> future haye automacinet dar omadeh ?
<somaye1> saeed: badan tu prozhehamun 4 ta codzan migirim codamuno minevisan dge
<somaye1> saeed: badan ke goftam vase vaghtie ke sherkar zadam
<saeed> baadan ?
<saeed> aha
<saeed> khub az man mishnavi in karo nakon
<saeed> manam inkar ro kardam ama avareh shudam
<saeed> khudet bayad astin hato bala bezani
<saeed> boro samteh java baraye karhaye enterprise kheili khubeh
<somaye1> saeed: na dige in ke migam ma modir bar miaim baes mishe in etefagh vasamun naiofte
<saeed> khub mituni begi ke che tazmini vojod dareh ke programmer code ro nadozdeh ?
<somaye1> saeed: vaghti ye modire herfe ei bala sareshe nemitune
<saeed> man 2 bar in bala saram umad hich kari ham natunestam bekonam
<saeed> in jomlat khandeh dareh
<saeed> chun baz ham nemituni
<saeed> code vaghti gol koneh va project ali bashe code 3 suteh copy mishe
<saeed> aslan khudeshun hamishe 1 copy az codeshun daran
<saeed> iran vaghean jaye khubi baraye karhaye barnamehnevisi nis be hich unvan
<somaye1> saeed: man felan bayad beram
<saeed> faghat be dardeh  joomla zadan mikhureh
<saeed> ok movafagh bashi
<saeed> d
<saeed> kasra:ping
<kasra> saeed: احتمالاً منو با یه کسرای دیگه اشتباه گرفتی
<saeed> kasra: che sari fahmidi :D
<zahra_> Slm man mikham ye file iso ro tu red hat ejra konam kasi mitune komakam kone?
<kasra> zahra_: سلام، باید فایلت رو ماونت کنی
<kasra> zahra_: یه فولدر جایی که می‌خوای بساز
<kasra> zahra_: و بعدش اون تو با یه همچین چیزی ماونتش کن
<zahra_> mitunid bishtar tuzih bedid?
<kasra> zahra_: mount /path/to/iso /path/to/your/folder -o loop
<kasra> zahra_: می‌دونی فایلت توی چه آدرسی قرار داره؟
<zahra_> man redhato majazi nasbesh kardam hala vase inke full screen she ostademun ye file iso dade nemidunam chetori bayad ejrash konam
<zahra_> kasra: man redhato majazi nasbesh kardam hala vase inke full screen she ostademun ye file iso dade nemidunam chetori bayad ejrash konam
<kasra> zahra_: مشکل رو بد توضیح می‌دی. چه ربطی به فول‌اسکرین شدن داره؟ گفته که توی لینوکس محتویات فایل ایزو رو باز کنی؟
<zahra_> kasra ;nemidunam ke daghighan bayad koja ejrash konam. mikhastam beporsam shoma ba hamchin chizi movajeh shodid?
<kasra> zahra_: فایل ایزو یه نوع فایل آرشیوه مربوط به سی‌دی و دی‌وی‌دی‌ها. یعنی می‌تونی روی سی‌دی یا دی‌وی‌دی رایتش کنی و محتویاتش رو ببینی.
<zahra_> kasra: midunam
<kasra> zahra_: حالا می‌تونی این رو توی ویندوزت رایت کنی روی سی‌دی یا دی‌وی‌دی و ببینی چیه توش!
<zahra_> kasra: yani man bayad aval write konam bad ejrash konam
<kasra> zahra_: اولاً اجرا کردنش بی معنیه. توی این فایل ایزو یه سری فایل و ... دیگه هستش که احتمالاً می‌تونی اونا رو اجرا کنی.
<kasra> zahra_: دوماً، راه آسون احتمالاً برای تو اینه. ولی می‌تونی همونطوری که من اول توضیح دادم توی لینوکست بدون رایت کردن محتویاتش رو ببینی.
<zahra_> kasra: mer30 man emtehanesh mikonam
<kasra> zahra_: خواهش می‌کنم
<dark-sun> یو
#ubuntu-ir 2011-05-06
<Sasan> I've a problem with activing visual effects in 11.04!!
<Sasan> is any one help me?
<ebrahim> Sasan, Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<Sasan> Ubuntu!
<ebrahim> Sasan, nvidia?
<Sasan> in ubuntu 10.04 visual effects actived
<Sasan> but I don't know how to active visual effects
<Sasan> in the 11.04
<narbeh> salam, kasi 10.10 ro be 11.04 upgrade karde?
<ebrahim> چه طور؟
<ebrahim> راستی سلام
<narbeh> ebrahim: میخوام ببیننم مشکلی پیش نمیاد
<narbeh> همه چیز اوکیه
<ebrahim> narbeh, اگر کارتت nvidia هست قبل از ارتقا، پروندهٔ etc/X11/xorg.conf رو حذف/منتقل کن.
<narbeh> اگه نکنم چی میشه؟ اونور چه مشکلی پیش میاد؟
<solomon> sala
<solomon> salam
<solomon> bacheha
<solomon> ye soal daram
<solomon> chera nemishe sabte nam kard ????????/
<narcislinux> solomon:  felan emkane sabte nam be dalayele amniyati bardashte shode ta 29 shahrivar dobare emkane sabte nam gozashte mishe
<narcislinux> lol
<narcislinux> solomon:  shahrivar yani hamon ordibehest
 * narcislinux hamishe in do maho ja be ja mige 
<narbeh> narcislinux: salam, jashn mirid?
<ebrahim> narbeh, اگر نکنی، چون راه‌انداز ان‌ویدیا توی این نسخه از اوبونتو از nvidia به nouveau تغییر کرده، ممکنه گرافیک‌ت کار نکنه.
<ebrahim> یعنی برای من کار نکرد و ترکید!
<narcislinux> narbeh: nemidonam hanoz :)
<narbeh> ebrahim: aha, ok
<solomon> mage free nist?
<solomon> man mikham ozv beshammm:(
<narcislinux> solomon: chera free hast
<solomon> kasi be man komak mikone man ta ordibehesht  baiad sab konam?
<solomon> khob chera amniatish mikonid?
<narcislinux> solomon:  lol na amniyati be in shedat ke shoma migid !
<narcislinux> solomon:  moshkeleton chi hast ? soale khasi darid?
<solomon> man taze ubuntu nasb kardam va mikham dar morede compilere eclipse bedonam age mitonid
<solomon> baraye projame
<solomon> :(
<narcislinux> solomon:  ok soaleton daghigh chi hast che zabani ?
<solomon> man estefade kardan az eclipso baraye c++ balad nistam,rahnamai chizi nadarid ke betonam azash estefade konam va barnamamo ejra konam bahash??
<solomon> :-o
<ebrahim> solomon, baraye C++ hatman QtCreator ro emtehan kon.
<ebrahim> solomon, amma agar dar nahayat tarjih dadi az Eclipse estefade koni, bayad az afzooneye (plugin-e) CDT estefade koni.
<narcislinux> solomon: http://www.eclipse.org/cdt/ , http://wiki.eclipse.org/
<ebrahim> solomon, basteye QtCreator in: qtcreator
<solomon> chi hast?man balad nistam taze daram ketab mikhonam
<ebrahim> solomon, va basteye CDT: eclipse-cdt
<solomon> baiad downloadesh konam
<solomon> ?
<ebrahim> solomon, ham QtCreator va ham Eclipse CDT har do "IDE"haye C++ hastand.
<solomon> mishe command linesho baram benvisi
<solomon> ?
<ebrahim> solomon, baraye yadgiri-e nasbe narmafzar dar ubuntu http://wiki.ubuntu.ir ro motale'e kon.
<solomon> ok
<ebrahim> solomon, kholaseye command-line-ish mishe: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install qtcreator
<solomon> mer300000000000000
<ebrahim> :)
<solomon> rasty
<narcislinux> solomon:  inam ehtemalan be dardet mikhore http://www.handheldusers.com/forum/t6226.html
<narcislinux> solomon:  chize digeyi ham ke be dardeton mikhore serche google :D
<solomon> man harchi mikham download konam errore "coud't file package"mizane
<solomon> :(
<solomon> allanam zad
<solomon> tagsire chie
<solomon> ?
<narcislinux> solomon:  berid be system>adminastration>software source
<solomon> ok
<narcislinux> fekonam makhazen fa-al nist
<solomon> raftam
<narcislinux> solomon:  labale dovom
<solomon> gablan injori nabood :(
<narcislinux> solomon: tik khordan ?
<chikar> salam
<solomon> are
<solomon> hamashon
<chikar> ببخشید کسی می دونی ویرایشگر وی آی در کجای ابونتو قرار داره
<narcislinux> solomon:  khob pas to makhazen nist :D
<solomon> :D
<ebrahim> chikar, منظورت چیه؟ مشکلت چیه؟
<solomon> pas kojast?
<narbeh> chikar: salam
<chikar> خیلی برام مهمه بدونم ویرایشگر وی آی کجاست اگه کسی می دونه لطف کنه بگه
<solomon> ba mane
<solomon> chikar
<narcislinux> solomon:  chi mikhayd nasb konid ?
<chikar> می خوام از وی آی استفاده کنم از کجا باید وارد محیطش بشم
<solomon> hamini ke behem gofty
<narbeh> chikar: tooye terminal bezanid 'vi'
<narbeh> chikar: nano behtare be nazare ma
<narbeh> n
<ebrahim> chikar, حتماً اول یک آموزش کوچولوی وی‌آی رو بخون. بعدش توی پایانه (ترمینال) بزن: vim salaam.txt
<ebrahim> chikar, اگر اجرا نشد، باید بستهٔ vim رو نصب کنی.
<narcislinux> solomon:  khob ono ke link beton dadam !
<chikar> توی ترمینال که می زنم وی آی یه سری مشخصات از ویرایشگر وی آی ام بهم نشون میده
<narcislinux> solomon: http://www.eclipse.org/cdt/
<solomon> az terminal chi man khastam farsiam bezanam nashod
<narcislinux> solomon:  yani chi farsi ?
<solomon> farsi benvisam
<ahmad> سلام
<solomon> :(
<ahmad> کدام نسخه لینوکس mp3 توش پخش میشه
<narcislinux> solomon:  toye terminal chiro farsi benevisid ?
<narbeh> ahmad: salam, mint kar mikone fek konam.
<kasra> chikar: باید قبلش نحوه کار کردن باهاش رو یاد بگیری. توی همون صفحه اگر آی رو بزنی می‌تونی تایپ کنی
<narcislinux> ahmad:  har toziii ke ghavanine copy right ra kari nadare , arios parsix
<chikar> نحوه کار کردن باهاش چطوریه مگه؟
<ahmad> پس ولش کون
<solomon> na man toie in ye saiti raftam ie bande khoda gofte bood ke baraye nasbe farsi baiad ie dastorio to terminal bezanim manam zadaam  vali bazam error dad
<chikar> من می خوام از وی آی استفاده کنم باید برم توی ترمینال؟
<ebrahim> chikar, با ویرایش‌گرهایی که تا امروز دیده‌ای فرق داره. باید بخونی.
<narcislinux> ahmad:  codac hasho nasb konid
<kasra> chikar: گوگل کن و راجع بهش بخون.
<ahmad> حاتلا یکی بگه تو  ابونتو چه جوری میشه تو وردش فازسی نوشت
<chikar> راجع بش چیز های زیادی پیدا کردم ولی توی ترمینال جواب نمیده مشکل نمیدونم کجاست
<ahmad> مثلا وقتی میخوام نقته بزارم میره یه جای دیگه نقته
<narcislinux> ahmad: taze nasb kardidi ?
<kasra> chikar: می‌تونی از جی ویم هم استفاده کنی
<kasra> gvim
<narcislinux> w8
<kasra> chikar: وقتی تایپ کردی ویم، اگر آی رو بزنی می‌تونی توش تایپ کنی.
<solomon> narciselinux :na man toie in ye saiti raftam ie bande khoda gofte bood ke baraye nasbe farsi baiad ie dastorio to terminal bezanim manam zadaam  vali bazam error dad
<narcislinux> solomon:  link ?
<chikar> یعنی توی ترمینال بزنم اول ویم بعد آی رو بزنم
<narcislinux> ahmad: http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/UbuntuPersianSupport?highlight=%28%D9%81%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%B3%DB%8C%29
<solomon> baiad peidash konam
<kasra> chikar: بله، ولی اینجوری فایده نداره. اول یه راهنما در موردش بخون و با اون جلو برو.
<solomon> narciselinux:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198188
<chikar> راهنما خوندم مثلا یه دستور داره که vi/home/test
<chikar> ,gd [,hf kldni
<chikar> ولی جواب نمیده
<kasra> chikar: فاصله رو نزدی اون وسط
<chikar> یعنی  vi / home / test
<solomon> ?
<solomon> narcislinux:didish narcislinux
<solomon> :?
<kasra> vi /home/test
<narcislinux> solomon: w8
<chikar> الآن تو محیط ترمینال همین رو امتحان میکنم
<solomon> shakhsi be esme majid neveshte
<kasra> chikar: پیشنهاد من اینه فعلا بیخیال ویم بشی. یکم بیشتر با کار کردن توی ترمینال آشنا شو و بعد برو سراغ ویم
<solomon> bebakhshid majed
<chikar> آخه پروژم ویرایشگر وی آی
<chikar> مجبورم باهاش کار کنم
<solomon> chikar ba nano kar kon
<solomon> rahattare
<kasra> chikar: پروژه لیسانس؟ چی هست
<ebrahim> solomon, bastegi dare ;-) (masalan baraye man nano sakht-tare!)
<chikar> پروژه یک درس 1 واحدی به نام کار گاه لینوکس
<kasra> chikar: باید چی کارش کنی؟
<chikar> مرسی کسرا جان جواب داد واقعا ممنونم ازت
<narcislinux> solomon:  in ke dar bare terminal chizi nagofte ?
<narcislinux> !
<kasra> chikar: خواهش می‌کنم، ولی کلی مونده هنوز :)
<chikar> باید ویرایشگر وی آی و جی ادیت و اپن آفیس رو ارئه بدم
<solomon> chera gofte "setxkbmap -option grp:switch,grp:shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll us,ir &"ino bezanid baad farsi mishe vali baraye man amal nemikone
<kasra> chikar: اوکی. یه ایده‌ی خوب اینه که با
<kasra> chikar: vimtutor
<kasra> chikar: بری جلو
<chikar> از کجا می تونم تهیش کنم چی هست
<kasra> chikar: توی یه ترمینال جدید بنویس vimtutor
<solomon> narcislinux:chera gofte "setxkbmap -option grp:switch,grp:shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll us,ir &"ino bezanid baad farsi mishe vali baraye man amal nemikone
<kasra> chikar: راهنمای ویم به صورت عملی توی محیط خود ویم ئه. بخونش و کارایی که می‌گه رو انجام بده.
<kasra> solomon: بعدش باید  آلت و شیفت رو بگیری
<chikar> می گه باید دانلود شه مثل اینکه
<kasra> solomon: مشکل چیه؟
<kasra> chikar: آره ممکنه نصب نباشه از اول. دسترسی به اینترنت داری توی لینوکست؟
<chikar> نه متاسفانه و بدبختانه
<kasra> solomon: آلت و شیفت نه، شیفت خالی یا دوتا شیفت با هم
<solomon> moshkel ine ke man har chi mikham download konam error "Couldn't find package qtcreator" ro mide
<solomon> oni ke be narcislinux goftam baraie nasbe farsi bood
<solomon> ke onam amal nemikone
<solomon> :(
<kasra> solomon: مشکل فارسی چیه؟ بعد از زدن اون دستور با گرفتن دوتا شیفت با هم (شاید هم یه شیفت) زبان عوض می‌شه
<ebrahim> solomon, khroojie in chie? --> apt-cache search qtcreator
<solomon> gablan man anjam dadam anjam baiad 2ta shifto hamzaman begiri avaz mishe vali allan na
<solomon> in ye compilere c++ie
<solomon> mesle Eclipse
<solomon> vali download nemishe
<kasra> chikar: گوگل کن vim tutorial
<chikar> باشه
<kasra> chikar: یکی رو شروع کن به خوندن، یه ویم هم باز نگه دار و دستوراتی که می‌خونی رو توش امتحان کن
<solomon> kasra:chizi be nazaret nemirese?
<narcislinux> solomon: system>prefrences>keybord ! labale layout ghesmate option ! ghesmate keys to change layout ra didid ?
<chikar> باشه یه سوال دیگه نرم افزار جی ادیت همن تکست ادیتور دیگه
<chikar> با جی ادیت چه کار هایی میشه انجا داد
<solomon> narcislinux:are
<kasra> chikar: جی‌ادیت یه ادیتوره معمولیه، مثل نوت‌پد ویندوز مثلاً ولی باهوش تر
<chikar> زبان های برنامه نویسی رو داره کامپایلر هم هست یا نه
<ahmad> یکی یه راه راحت برای وصل اکردن اینترنت توی ابونتو بگه
<solomon> narsiclinux:didamesh
<kasra> solomon: اگر گنوم/کی‌دی‌ای داری اصلاً لازم نیست سراغ setxkbmap بری
<solomon> kasra:are daram
<kasra> chikar: سوالت یکم اشتباهه. کامپایلر یه برنامه‌ی جداس.
<kasra> chikar:ide ها
<solomon> narcislinux:allan chikar konam?
<kasra> chikar: یه مجموعه‌ای هستن از کامپایلر و ادیتور و ... که می‌تونی از توی ادیتورت فایل‌هات رو هم کامپایل کنی و ...
<narcislinux> solomon: chiro?
<kasra> chikar: جی‌ادیت یه ادیتوره، ولی فکر کنم یه سری پلاگین داره برای اینکه امکاناتی شبیه آی‌دی‌ایی ها بهت بده.
<solomon> narcislinux khobraftam to on gesmat
<narcislinux> solomon:  lol ! moshkelet chi bod sorry?
<chikar> برای کامپایل یک برنامه ی با زبان سی بعد از نوشتن فقط باید اونرو ذخیره کنم
<solomon> narcislinux: khob raftam to on gesmat
<solomon> :((
<chikar> می شه نحوه کامپایل رو به من بگی
<kasra> chikar: به صورت پیش‌فرض ولی جی‌ادیت می‌تونی کد‌های زبان‌های مختلف رو رنگی کنه برات
<ahmad> یکی از مسئولین جیمیلشو میده لطفا
<kasra> chikar: آره. باید بنویسی و ذخیره‌اش کنی. بعدش با کامپایلرت کامپایلش کنی
<solomon> narcislinux:migam harchi mikham download konam error mide masalan"E: Couldn't find package qtcreator"
<ahmad> یکی کمک
<kasra> chikar: gcc اسم کامپایلرته
<ahmad> یکی کمک
<chikar> یعنی بعد از ذخیره از توی محیط کامپایلرم بازش می کنم و اجراش می کنم درسته؟
<kasra> chikar: gcc myfile.c -o myfile
<narcislinux> !help | ahmad
<lubotu3> ahmad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chikar> باید دانلود شه جی سی سی؟
<solomon> narcislinux:migam harchi mikham download konam error mide masalan"E: Couldn't find package qtcreator"
<kasra> کامپایلر لام نیست محیطی داشته باشه. کامپایلر یه برنامه‌است که یه فایل (یه سری فایل) کد رو می‌گیره و بهت یه سری فایل دیگه (فایل باینری) تحویل می‌ده
<solomon> mogeie downloade qtcreator az terminal
<chikar> یعنی من یه برنامه با سی بنویسم بعد اونرو فقط باز کنم درست متوجه شدم؟
<kasra> chikar: تو یه برنامه با سی بنویس توی جی‌ادیت مثلاً. یه جا ذخیره‌اش کن. بعد با یه ترمینال این دستور رو بزن
<kasra> chikar: gcc myfile.c -o myfile
<ahmad> چه جوری تو ابونتو میشه اینترنت وصل کرد
<narcislinux> solomon: ino bezan  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<kasra> که مایفایل.سی فایل برنامته و مایفایل فایل اجرایی ساخته شده از برنامت
<chikar> اگه سی پلاس پلاس بود دستور این میشه
<kasra> ahmad: این چه جور سوال پرسیدنه آخه. چه اینترنتی!
<chikar> gcc myfile.c++ -o myfile
<kasra> chikar: نه. راستش اینجوری فایده نداره، باید یکم کلاً‌ بیشتر آشنا بشی بعد بیای سراغ اینا
<solomon> narcislinux:zadam error nadad
<solomon> doros shod?
<solomon> iani
<solomon> ?thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<solomon> :D
<chikar> آخه می خواستم بدونم برای اجرای هر زبانی این دستور کافیه که فقط اسم زبان رو آخرش تایپ کنی؟؟؟
<kasra> chikar: نه! اون تیکه اسمه فایل حاوی کدته. باید برای هر زبان از کامپایلر مربوط به اون استفاده کنی.
<chikar> بعد برا هر زبان کامپایلری داره ابونتو
<solomon> kasi dast neveshteie ubuntu nadare :pdf farsi bashe
<solomon> ?
<chikar> کسرا جان برای اجرای برنامه های دیگه به زبان های مختلف چه دستوراتی رو باید توی ترمینال اجرا کنم لطف می کنی جواب بدی؟
<solomon> kasra:pdf farsi ubuntu nadari???
<solomon> :)
<kasra> chikar: هزار تا زبان برنامه‌نویسی داریم
<kasra> solomon: یعنی چی؟ راهنمای فارسی؟
<kasra> solomon, chikar: کتاب پارسیکس رو بخونید
<solomon> kasra:pdf farsi ubuntu nadari???
<chikar> می دونم جایی رو بلد نیسیتی که دستورات برای بعضی زبان های معروف رو گفته باشه آخه پروژم نمی دونم چی کار کنم
<solomon> kasra:pdf farsi manzoram booood
<solomon> sorry
<ahmad> یک کتاب اوزشی ابونتو کبونتو معرفی کنید
<kasra> chikar: باید گوگل کنی. مثلاً
<kasra> solomon: فارسیه!
<solomon> are
<ahmad> کمک
<ahmad> مکم
<ahmad> کمک
<ahmad> کمک
<ahmad> کمک
<ahmad> کمک
<ahmad> یک کتاب اوزشی ابونتو کبونتو معرفی کنید
<solomon> man allan daram ketabe 1300 safheie "A practical Guid to Ubuntu linux" mikhonam
<chikar> می تونی بگی پارسیکس در چه رابطه ای هستش لطفا؟
<kasra> ahmad: کسی اینجوری کمکت نمی‌تونه بکنه. سوال‌هات رو مرتب بپرس
<solomon> vali hajmesh ziade va englisie lamasab:(
<kasra> chikar: یه توزیع لینوکس ایرانی شبیه اوبونتو هستش، می‌تونید از روی راهنمای اون یاد بگیرید.
<ahmad> اینترت معمولی تو ابونتو کبونتو چه جوری میشه وصل کرد
<ahmad> اینترت معمولی تو ابونتو کبونتو چه جوری میشه وصل کرد
<ahmad> اینترت معمولی تو ابونتو کبونتو چه جوری میشه وصل کرد
<ahmad> اینترت معمولی تو ابونتو کبونتو چه جوری میشه وصل کرد
<ahmad> اینترت معمولی تو ابونتو کبونتو چه جوری میشه وصل کرد
<kasra> ahmad: یه بار! اینترنت معمولی یعنی چی؟
<solomon> kasra:man allan daram ketabe 1300 safheie "A practical Guid to Ubuntu linux" mikhonam
<ahmad> دایل اپ
<kasra> ahmad: مودمت چیه؟
<ahmad> زولتریکس
<solomon> kasra::(
<kasra> ahmad: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<kasra> solomon: سوالی نپرسیدی کی؟
<solomon> kasra?chera goftam man in ketaboo mikhonam pdf e farsi nadari upluad koni?
<kasra> solomon: من نمی‌شناسم. کتاب پارسیکس رو پیشنهاد کردم، قاعدتاً باید همه مطالبش مشترک باشه با اوبونتو
<solomon> kasra:to net hast?
<kasra> solomon: گوگل کن کتاب پارسیکس
<ahmad_> mecharge.ir
<solomon> ok
<solomon> mersi aziz
<kasra> solomon: خواهش می‌کنم
<solomon> :)
<ahmad_> یکی بگه اینترنت دایل اپ با مودم زولتریکس چه جوری میشه توی ابونتو کوبونتو وصل کرد
<ahmad_> یکی بگه اینترنت دایل اپ با مودم زولتریکس چه جوری میشه توی ابونتو کوبونتو وصل کرد
<ahmad_> یکی بگه اینترنت دایل اپ با مودم زولتریکس چه جوری میشه توی ابونتو کوبونتو وصل کرد
<ahmad_> یکی بگه اینترنت دایل اپ با مودم زولتریکس چه جوری میشه توی ابونتو کوبونتو وصل کرد
<ahmad_> یکی بگه اینترنت دایل اپ با مودم زولتریکس چه جوری میشه توی ابونتو کوبونتو وصل کرد
<ahmad_> یکی بگه اینترنت دایل اپ با مودم زولتریکس چه جوری میشه توی ابونتو کوبونتو وصل کرد
<ahmad_> یکی بگه اینترنت دایل اپ با مودم زولتریکس چه جوری میشه توی ابونتو کوبونتو وصل کرد
<ahmad_> یکی بگه اینترنت دایل اپ با مودم زولتریکس چه جوری میشه توی ابونتو کوبونتو وصل کرد
<ahmad_> یکی بگه اینترنت دایل اپ با مودم زولتریکس چه جوری میشه توی ابونتو کوبونتو وصل کرد
<ahmad_> یکی بگه اینترنت دایل اپ با مودم زولتریکس چه جوری میشه توی ابونتو کوبونتو وصل کرد
<ahmad_> یکی بگه اینترنت دایل اپ با مودم زولتریکس چه جوری میشه توی ابونتو کوبونتو وصل کرد
<kasra> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<ahmad_> یکی بگه اینترنت دایل اپ با مودم زولتریکس چه جوری میشه توی ابونتو کوبونتو وصل کرد
<kasra> ahmad_: http://wiki.ubuntu-ir.org/DialupModemHowto
<kasra> ahmad_: یک بار سوالت رو بپرس، وگرنه بن می‌شی از اینجا.
<chikar> کتاب در رابطه با وی آی و جی ادیت چیزی هست برای دانیود؟
<chikar> دانلود!
<ahmad_> اینکار قانونی هست
<kasra> ahmad_: http://wiki.ubuntu-ir.org/IrcBehavior
<ahmad_> ایا نسخه ای از لینوکس هست که اجازه پخش mp3 را به طور قانونی داشته باشه
<narcislinux> !mp3 | ahmad_
<lubotu3> ahmad_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<somaye1> bache ha kasi midune team haye self_organiz che jur team ha ei hastan?
<somaye1> team haye eose'eie agile bayad khodsazmadeh bashan
<somaye1> kasra: shoma nemidunid?
<kasra> somaye1: توی ویکیپدیا درموردش بخون
<vahid> Hi everybody I have a question i really appreciate for help.
<vahid> I need to stablish WiFi im mu ubuntu Maverick. can anybody help?
<vahid> Its Gnome enabled
<vahid> amd64
<vahid> nobody?
<javad> salam be hamegii man ye file amoozeshii ba tasvir rajebeh moarefi mohite  linux va inke barnameharoo koja bayad nevesht  mikhastam  kesi mitone komakam kone albate age power point bashe khili be karam miad
<Moresa> salam
<Moresa> bebakhshid man batad farsi beporsam ya english
<Moresa> anybody there?
<kasra> Moresa: هر جور که راحتی :D
<Moresa> ببخشید من به تازگی دارم با لینوکس آشنا میشم. برای دریافت آن باید به سایت اصلی برم 11.4 را دریافت کنم؟
<Moresa> که زبان فارسی را ساپورتکنه
<kasra> Moresa: توزیع‌های مختلفی از لینوکس وجود داره. برای دریافت ابونتو آره، بهتره بری به سایتش و آخرین نسخه رو بگیری
<Moresa> پس این 10.10 کهدر سایت زده چیه؟
<kasra> Moresa: نسخه‌ی قبلی
<RamtinA> dorood :) doostan chejoor mishe vase root password gozasht:)
<Moresa> برای زبان فارسی که مشکلی وجود نداره؟ مثلا برای نوشتن و خواندن و...
<kasra> Moresa: نه
<Moresa> خیلی ممنون
<kasra> RamtinA: sudo passwd
<RamtinA> kasra: kheyli mamnoon:)
<RamtinA> ye soal dige
<RamtinA> 11.04 rasti 20% bishtar bargh masraf mikone?:-s
<kasra> RamtinA: منم یه چیزایی دیدم
<kasra> RamtinA: ولی خودم تست نکردم
<RamtinA> kasra: MerC , pas akhare mah dige badbakhtim . man ke az sob ta shab pa systemam
<RamtinA> :|
<kasra> RamtinA: باید ببینی به خاطر چی مصرف زیاده، می‌تونی کنترلش کنی برنامه‌های پر مصرف رو
<kasra> RamtinA: powertop و ابزارهای مشابهش رو ببین
<RamtinA> kasra: yani mishe dorostesh kard?
<RamtinA> engar baraye kernenl hast
<kasra> RamtinA: بستگی داره که چی باعثش می‌شه دیگه
<RamtinA> ok merC
<RamtinA> man alan ba ubuntu miam :P
<RamtinA> merC
<hamid_> salam.bebeakhshid 11.04 lts hast?
<kasra> Guest2191: نه
<Guest2191> hala lts nabashe kheyli bade?
<kasra> Guest2191: نه
<kasra> Guest2191: برای استفاده شخصی دیگه؟
<Guest2191> are
<Guest2191> bad ye soal dg
<Guest2191> gerab man rafte
<Guest2191> man windows o ke nasb kardam
<Guest2191> ba live bala umadam
<Guest2191> sudo ..... ke az dakhele site peyda karde bodam o neveshtam
<kasra> خب
<Guest2191> vali nevesht not find
<Guest2191> hala chetori ubuntu ke windos o dobare nasb kardam bala biyaram
<Guest2191> ?
<kasra> Guest2191: باید دقیق سوالت رو بپرسی
<kasra> Guest2191: ولی،
<kasra> Guest2191: بگو نسخه‌ی ابونتوت چی بوده؟
<Guest2191> negah baraye bazgardondan gerab ye dastor hast doroste?
<Guest2191> 10.04
<Guest2191> az to site ubuntu.ir  peyda kardam bazgardondane gerab vali dastoro zadam erroo mide
<Guest2191> http://wiki.ubuntu-ir.org/GrubHowto negah kon aziiz
<Guest2191> raftam inja
<kasra> Guest2191: اون راهنما برای نسخه‌ی قدیمی گراب ئه. تو باید دنبال راهنمای گراب ۲ بگردی
<Guest2191> khob gerab 2 ke neveshte dg
<somaye> bache ha kasi midune vase filmaye youtube chejuri mishe zirnevis dl kard
<somaye> man vase seminaram dar morede agile software development ye seri film gereftam
<somaye> vali nemtunam barashun zirnevis peida konam
<mehran50cent> salam man mikham ubuntu 11.04 ro nasb konam ama dvd ke write kardam az boot bala nemiyad
<mehran50cent> come on guy please answer to my guestion
<AliTarihi> mehran50cent: ????
<AliTarihi> بتهره چک کنید که درست دانلود شده
<AliTarihi> یعنی md5sum
<AliTarihi> می خونه
<AliTarihi> :)
<AliTarihi> اگه درست  باشه باید دید که سخت افزار چطوری هستش
<mehran50cent> dorost download shode ta ghatre akharesh ama javab nemidad yani extract nemishod ba barname seg manager repairesh kardamva ro dvd writesh kardam
<mehran50cent> bayad cd ro ke write mikonam bootable bashe
<AliTarihi> خودش اگه رایت بشه بوت میشه
<mehran50cent> please answer
<AliTarihi> اما اول حتما md5sum
<AliTarihi> بگیرید
<mehran50cent> bebin file ro greftam.
<AliTarihi> خب چک کردید یا نه؟
<mehran50cent> baraye write bayad az nero/write  a bootable cd write konam?
<fvahid> somaye: salam dude
<mehran50cent> khooooooooooobe khooob
<AliTarihi> mehran50cent: اگه رایت بشه خودش بوت میشه. من  فکر می کنم درست دانلود نشده
<fvahid> somaye: moshkelet hal shod?
<somaye> fvahid: are merc
<fvahid> somaye: redhat estefade mikoni?
<somaye> fvahid: are
<fvahid> somaye: namayeshga rafti ketabaye khoobi omade ha
<somaye> fvahid: na
<fvahid> somaye: redhat ham ketabesh bood, benazarem kheili mofede
<mehran50cent> albate man ino az site mihan download dan zadam chon khode site asli eror midad
<fvahid> somaye: albate forum fedora farsi khoobe
<fvahid> somaye: agaye faramarzi toye on forum kheili basavade
<mehran50cent> man az ye nafar shenidam ke sorat internet to ubuntu changi be del nemizane
<mehran50cent> answer?
<somaye> fvahid: ok
<mehran50cent> sorate internet dar ubuntu az windows kamtare?
<fvahid> mehran50cent: na
<lenovo> lenovo: manam az taraftaraye lenovo hastam
<mehrdadscomputer> salam be hame
<mehrdadscomputer> mtux: shoma mehrdadi dige ?
<mtux> mehrdadscomputer: yani to compuetere mani?
<mehrdadscomputer> ei baba
<mehrdadscomputer> man refighe mojtaba to daneshgaham
<mehrdadscomputer> shahrood....
<mtux> mehrdadscomputer: ahan!
<mtux> mehrdadscomputer: chetori mehrdad?
<mehrdadscomputer> mtux: man khobam
<mehrdadscomputer> mtux: shoma shetori ?
<mtux> mehrdadscomputer: khub :)
<mtux> mehrdadscomputer: az in vara!?
<mtux> :D
<mehrdadscomputer> mtux: man kar ba ubuntu ro taze shoro kardam
<mehrdadscomputer> mtux:  ketabi sorag darin ke bareye shoro bekhonam ?
<mtux> hmm, akhe bastegi dare chikar bekhai bokoni :D
<mtux> mehrdadscomputer: ama behtarinesh document haye khode ubuntu hast ;)
<mtux> mehrdadscomputer: https://help.ubuntu.com/
<mtux> baraye shorue ;)
<mehrdadscomputer> mtux: Merc agha Mehrdad , pas man az emshab shoro mikonam be khondane on document ha
<mtux> :)
<mtux> mehrdadscomputer: albate behtaresh ine ke kaar koni ba system! dar morede harchi ke moshkel dashty ya soal dashti be google morajee koni ;)
<mtux> va wikipedia :D
<mehrdadscomputer> mtux:  shoma sari be shahrood nemizani ta ye gathering tashkil bedim va ma az danesh shoma yad begirim ?
<mtux> mehrdadscomputer: ehtemalan miam dobare, ama unqadi nemimunam ke beshe bebinim hamo :( zendegi sakhte ;)
<mehrdadscomputer> shoma har vaght omadi ,manam miam khoneye mojtabashon
<mehrdadscomputer> mtux:  Agha Mehrdad man beram sham bekhoram :), Shahrood mibinamet ,felan khodahafez
<mtux> bye mehrdadscomputer
<narcislinux1> lol in robat kheyli jalebe http://cleverbot.com/ bade nim sat yad gereft salam yani chi !
<dark-sun> یو
<shahram> سلام
<shahram> دوستان سوالی داشتم اگه میشه منو راهنمایی کنید
<kasra> بگو
<dark-sun> !ask | shahram
<lubotu3> shahram: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dark-sun> kasra: سوالش یادش رفت
<dark-sun> :)
<kasra> dark-sun: :p
<shahram> من از پارتیشن هاردم 49 گیگ برای لینوکس گذاشتم موقع نصب اوبنتو اون 49 گیگی رو که حذف کردم گذاشتم اوبنتو فرمت ونصب بشه
<shahram> بعد نصب به اینترنت وصل شدم و چند تا برنامه دانلود کردم
<shahram> حالا ارورو میده میگه فضات پر شده
<shahram> مشکل از چیه
<dark-sun> shahram: خروجی این دستور رو بگذار
<dark-sun> df
<shahram> حجم برنامه های دالود شده 3گیگه
<dark-sun> shahram: خروجیش رو بگذار توی پیست.بین
<kasra> df -h رو بزار که یه چیزی بفهمیم
<shahram> باشه
<dark-sun> kasra: یو گو اهد.. می واچ یور بک
<dark-sun> ;)
<kasra> dark-sun: lol
<shahram> من حالا تو ویندوزم ریست میکنم به اوبنتو
<dark-sun> یکی از جاهایی که آدم می‌تونه کتاب بخونه. پشت کامپیوتره، وقتی منتظری یه صفحه لاود بشه!
<shahram> خب رفتم اوبنتو
<kasra> dark-sun: چند سال پیش می‌شد غذا هم پخت
<dark-sun> kasra: نایس هینت
<shahram> خروجی df -h
<kasra> shahram: اینجا پیستش نکن، اینجا بفرستش: pastebin.com
<shahram> فرستادم
<kasra> shahram: لینکش هم بزار دیگه
<shahram> شرمنده من تازه کارم لینکش رو کجای سایتش گذاشته
<shahram> کمک
<kasra> الان داری نوشته‌ات رو توی پیست بین می‌‌بینی؟
<kasra> اگه آره، آدرسی که توی براوزرت نوشته رو اینجا بزار
<shahram> http://pastebin.com/AD65qpn9
<shahram> چی شد
<kasra> اولاً خروجی رو کامل نزاشتی فکر کنم
<kasra> دوماً، فضایی که برای / اختصاص دادی کم ئه (۳ گیگ ئه)
<shahram> گفتم که موقع نصب گذاشتم خودش فرمت کنه
<kasra> اگر هم خروجی رو کامل گذاشتی یعنی اون ۴۹ گیگی که گفتی رو یه جای دیگه خرجش کردی
<shahram> حالا چیکار کنم
 * dark-sun thinks about gparted...
<shahram> وقتی خودم فضاها رو میدادم نصب میکرد ولی تا میرسید به گراب ارور میداد
<dark-sun> shahram: چه پیامی می‌داد؟
<dark-sun> shahram: واسه دیدن وضعیت پارتیشن‌ها و برطرف کردن مشکلشون می‌تونی از
<dark-sun> gparted
<dark-sun> استفاده کنی.
<dark-sun> shahram: واسه نصبش این رو بزن
<dark-sun> shahram: sudo apt-get install gparted
<shahram> باشه
<shahram> در حال نصب
<dark-sun> shahram: واسه اجرا کردنش هم آلت و اف۲ می‌زنی و توی کادر باز شده می‌نویسی
<dark-sun> shahram: gksudo gparted
<dark-sun> shahram: پیشنهاد می‌کنم قبل از انجام هر تغییر به روی پارتیشن‌ها از اطلاعات مهم
<dark-sun> یک کپی پشتیبان بگیر
<dark-sun> روی دی.وی.دی/ کول دیسک / هارد اکسترنال / هر چی!
<kasra> شاید راحت‌ترین کار این باشه که با سی‌دی لایو بیای بالا و بعد با جی‌پارتد به پارتیشن روتت فضا اضافه کنی از اون ۴۹ گیگ گم شده. ولی همونطور که گفتن حتماً بک‌آپ بگیر قبلش.
<shahram> این برنامه برای دیدن اطلاعات هارده یا تغیرش
<dark-sun> shahram: اون برنامه پارتیشن بندیه
<dark-sun> shahram: مشکلی بود با کسرا ادامه بده. من باید برم
<shahram> ممنون
<dark-sun> kasra: کیپ گوینگ. آ گارگو
<kasra> لازم نیست الان جی‌پارتد رو نصب کنی.
<kasra> فهمیدی باید چی‌کار کنی؟
<shahram> نصب کردم
<shahram> اینم بگم تو نصب لینوکس مینیت هم وقتی به گراب میرسید می ایستاد وقتی دستی تنظیم میکردم
<kasra> با سی‌دی لایو بوت شو. اونجا جی‌پارتد هست. بعد با جی‌پارتد ببین مابقی ۴۹ گیگ رو چی کار کردی و کجاس. یه مقدار ازش رو ببر و به روتت اضافه کن. فقط من مطمئن نیستم چنین عملیاتی کلاً بی‌خطر باشه. برای همین قبلش بک‌آپ بگیر. ممکنه ایراداتی هم مثل تغییر
<kasra> UUID
<kasra> هم پیش بیاد بعد از ریسایز کردن که قابل حله.
<kasra> البته قاعدتاً uuid نباید تغییر کنه با ریسایز کردن
<shahram> هاردم ۱ ترابایته کلی اطلاعات توش هست اگه راه دیگه هست بگین ممنون میترسم اشتباه کنم اطلاعاتم از دست بره هارد اضافه برای یکاب گرفتن ندارم
<kasra> به اطلاعاتت توی پارتیشن‌های دیگه صدمه نمی‌رسه اگر بدونی داری چی‌کار می‌کنی موقع ریسایز کردن و کار با جی‌پارتد. ممکنه اطلاعات و برنامه‌های نصب شده توی لینوکست به مشکل بر بخوره.
<shahram> عضویت در انجمن غیر فعال شده مشکل چیه
<kasra> منطقی‌ترین راه هم همینه.
<kasra> نمی‌دونم.
<shahram> ممنون کسرا برم ببینم چی کار میکنم فعلا شب بخیر
<kasra> خواهش می‌کنم، شب به خیر
<shahram> یه بارتیشن درست کرده ۳۳ گیگ کسرا
<shahram> راستی برای چی وقتی من خودم بارتیشن بندی میکنم موقع نصب گراب ارور میده
<shahram> یکی از دوستم میگفت از هاردتت
<shahram> بد سکتور داره
<kasra> ۳۳ گیگی ئه دسته کیه؟
<kasra> من درست متوجه نشدم چه اروری بهت می‌داده، ربطی به بد سکتور قاعدتاً نباید داشته باشه ولی.
<shahram> اسمش رو ننوشته بود
<shahram> فرمتش ext4بودش
<kasra> خروجی‌های دستورهای mount و sudo fdisk -l رو هم بزار
<shahram> http://pastebin.com/tgrjpRhT
<shahram> مال دستور sudo fdisk -l بودش
<shahram> اینم دستور mont      http://pastebin.com/pWP29DdV
<shahram> نگاه کردی
<kasra> آره.
<kasra> ببین کلی پارتیشن به درد نخور داری (حداقل ربطی به این لینوکس نصب شده‌ات ندارن)
<kasra> وضعیت پارتیشن‌های این لینوکست هم افتضاحه
<kasra> می‌تونی پارتیشن‌های ۹ و ۱۰ و ۱۱ رو حذف کنی و فضاش رو به ۱۲ اضافه کنی.
<kasra> فقط مطمئن شو توی اونها فایلی نداشته باشی.
<kasra> درست شد؟
<shahram> برم بوت کنم انجامش بدم
<kasra> آره. فقط بک آپ یادت نره.
<shahram> قربانت
<kasra> برای این که ببینی توی اونها فایل داری یا نه
#ubuntu-ir 2011-05-07
<peaceful1> doostan
<peaceful1> salam
<peaceful1> ye soal
<peaceful1> to version jadide ubuntu
<peaceful1> list balaye system chei shod?!
<peaceful1> nemishe ye joorie bargardoond
<peaceful1> hame chie ro bayad search kard?!
<peaceful1> mesle update manager
<peaceful1> ?!
<peaceful1> age kesi nafas mikeshe lotfan ye buzz ye chizie bede daram negaran misham
<peaceful1> :)
<ali_> salam-suporte asli ubuntu forume une?
<narcislinux1> ali_: chi?
<ali_> suporte ubuntu chie?
<ali_> agar bekham soali beporsam koja beram?
<ali_> be joz canal
<narcislinux1> ali_: toye anjoman ham mitonid beporsid vali alan na
<ali_> narcislinux1: ?
<ali_> anjomane farsi?
<narcislinux1> ali_:  alan emkane sabte nam nist , az 29 ordibehest in moshkel hal mishe va mitonid sabte nam konid va onja beporsid
<narcislinux1> ali_:  bale
<AliTarihi> ali_: ubuntu-ir / ubuntuforums.org
<AliTarihi> ubuntu.ir*
<AliTarihi> اگه هم دنبال کانال اصلی اوبونتو هستید، #ubuntu
<AliTarihi> هستش
<AliTarihi> :)
<ali_> merc
<ali_> man ba buge "ubi-partman crash" moshkel daram
<ali_> kasi mitone komak kone?
<somaye1> bache ha kasi ba agile ashna ei dare ?
<somaye1> man chan ta soal daram
<AliTarihi> اسم جالبی دارم
<AliTarihi> داره*
<AliTarihi> :P
<somaye1> AliTarihi: ba mani?
<AliTarihi> somaye1: نه.
<AliTarihi> ولی در مورد روش چابک بپرسید شاید بتونم جواب بدم :)
<AliTarihi> ali_: لینکی بهش دارید؟
<AliTarihi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1498417؟
<AliTarihi> یعنی توی پارتیشن بندی مشکل داره و کرش می کنه؟
<AliTarihi> ali_: پ ی ن گ؟
<AliTarihi> narcislinux1: خداییش این ۱۱.۰۴ یک شاهکار بسیار جذابه!
<narcislinux1> AliTarihi:  akharesh khobe ya bade ? :D
<ali_> AliTarihi: na - har ja az nasb ke bekhad crash mikone
<AliTarihi> narcislinux1: فعلا که افتضاحه
<somaye1> AliTarihi: khob kasa ei ke ebda esh kardam in esmo rush gozashtan
<AliTarihi> ali_: اوه -.-
<AliTarihi> تا حالا این باگ رو ندیدم
<somaye1> AliTarihi: agile software development
<AliTarihi> somaye1: خب ؟
 * narcislinux1 hanoz hamon 10.4 hast 
<AliTarihi> می دونم فارسی بهش می گن چابک :)
<AliTarihi> narcislinux1: می دونین تفاوت فدورا و اوبونتو چیه؟
<ali_> AliTarihi: afrade ziadi in moshkelo daran.
<somaye1> AliTarihi: hala harchi
<narcislinux1> AliTarihi: karbarash ke kheyli ba ham fargh daran
<somaye1> AliTarihi: beporsam
<somaye1> ?
<AliTarihi> ali_: پس باید کمی صبر کنید که درست بشه یا اینکه مثلا از یه نسخه قبلی بروز رسانی کنید به نسخه جدید. من توصیه نمی کنم ۱۱.۰۴ رو
<AliTarihi> somaye1: بله
<AliTarihi> narcislinux1: نه خیر!‌
<narcislinux1> lol
<somaye1> AliTarihi: bebin man khundam ke agile ham itrative va ham incremental hast
<AliTarihi> narcislinux1: فدورا یه سری برنامه بتا می ده به کاربراش در حالیکه اوبونتو از برنامه های پایدار دبیان یه بتا تحویل کاربر میده :P
<narcislinux1> AliTarihi:  fedora raft soraghe gnome 3
<AliTarihi> somaye1: خب بله
<ali_> AliTarihi: man 11.4 - 10.4 - 10.4 64bit - 10.10 ro emtehan kardam vali hamine moshkel
<somaye1> AliTarihi: chetor ina ba ham tarkib mishan?
<narcislinux1> AliTarihi:  lol
<AliTarihi> ali_: اها پس موضوع جدی تر از اونه که فکر می کردم :(
<ali_> yani bad az 1 sal hanoz hal nashode in bug?
<AliTarihi> somaye1: خب اینا با هم منافات ندارن که . آر یو پی هم که چابک نیست اینا رو داره
<AliTarihi> ali_: ظاهرا که نه. ولی خیلی عجیبه. لینوکس مینت رو تست کنید
<AliTarihi> ali_: معمولا به مراتب بهتره
<somaye1> AliTarihi: yani narmafzaro tike tike mikonan bad har tika ro be surate itrative misazan?
<AliTarihi> narcislinux1: :P
<ali_> AliTarihi: on ham nasb nemishe
<AliTarihi> somaye1: نه به این معنی. نرم افزار رو به صورت قدم به قدم می سازن و این قدمها به صورت چرخه ای هستش
<AliTarihi> ali_: ....
<AliTarihi> ali_: پس فکر کنم یه خانواده نصاب دیگه رو باید تست کنید
<AliTarihi> ali_: یعنی یه توزیع دیگه
<AliTarihi> ali_: میشه اوبونتو رو دستی نصب کرد اما به دردسرش نمی ارزه :)
<somaye1> AliTarihi: khob manzure manam hamin bud aval un tike ro misazan ke niazhaye asasi narmafzare bad vizhegihaye jadid ezafe mikonan
<somaye1> AliTarihi: doroste?
<AliTarihi> somaye1: یه جورایی بله درسته
<somaye1> AliTarihi: bad ye soale dige?
<somaye1> AliTarihi: tu faze design che kara ei anjam mishe?
<AliTarihi> somaye1: معمولا توی روشهای چابک فاز طراحی وجود نداره به اون معنی . طراحی و پیاده سازی باهم هستن
<somaye1> AliTarihi: hala asan kolan tu in faze tarahi che kara ei anjam mishe?
<AliTarihi> !alternate
<lubotu3> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<AliTarihi> ali_: --^
<AliTarihi> ali_: ولی خودم انتخاب یه توزیع دیگه رو با این شرایط توصیه می کنم
<AliTarihi> somaye1: نرم افزار طراحی میشه -.- اون چیزی که قراره پیاده سازی بشه
<AliTarihi> نقشه های فنی
<ali_> AliTarihi: چه توضیعی هست که مثل اوبونتو باشه؟
<AliTarihi> ali_: از چه نظر مثل اوبونتو باشه؟
<somaye1> AliTarihi: ba che abzari in tarahi ro anjam midid chetor?
<ali_> AliTarihi: وقتی با اوبونتو کار میکنم حس خوبی دارم
<ali_> AliTarihi: بیشتر ماله گنومه
<AliTarihi> somaye1: با همه چی میشه. کاغذ/متنی / نمودار/نرم افزار
<ali_> AliTarihi: ولی با اوپن سوزه و گنومش حال نکردم
<AliTarihi> ali_: خب اگه گنوم بخواید توزیعهای زیادی هستن که گنوم دارن. مثل فدورا و...
<AliTarihi> ali_: همم به این سایت یه سری بزنید
<AliTarihi> distrowatch.com
<somaye1> AliTarihi: khob bad tu faze tahlil chi mikonid
<AliTarihi> توش در مورد تقریبا تمام توزیعهای موجود مطلب هست هم عکس و هم بازبینی و ...
<somaye1> AliTarihi: man fek mikardam tu faze tahlil ru kaghaze tu taragi narmafzari mishe
<AliTarihi> یه امکان جستجوی خیلی خوب هم داره
<AliTarihi> somaye1: کلا فرقی نداره که روی چی باشه. مهم خود فعالیت هستش
<AliTarihi> somaye1: تحلیل = شناسایی محیط و استخراج نیاز / طراحی = بدست آوردن نمای فنی و تعیین آنچه قرار است پیاده شود
<AliTarihi> و البته جزییات فنی لازم
<AliTarihi> :)
<ali_> سپاس
<AliTarihi> ali_: اگه قدیمی بودن نرم افزار برای شما مهم نیست، من دبیان رو توصیه می ک نم . پایداره
<AliTarihi> ali_: احتمالا نصب کننده اش نباید کرش کنه. چون خیلی تست میشه. ولی خب به همین دلیل دیر به دیر بروز میشه
<ali_> AliTarihi: کار باهاش سخت نیست؟
<AliTarihi> ali_: کار باهاش به نسبت سختتر هستش چون خیلی چیزا باید از ترمینال انجام بشه
<AliTarihi> می شه فدورا  رو هم تست کرد. اونم از یه جهاتی شباهتهایی داره با اوبونتو. اما خب مشکلتر هست به نسبت و کمی ناپایدارتر
<AliTarihi> توزیع  پارسیکس هم هست که ایرانیه و بر اساس دبیان تستی هست. اونم توزیع خیلی خوبیه
<ali_> مشکلی نیست اگر مشکلی عجیب نداشته باشه چون دوستان هستن که خیلی وقته کار میکنن از اونا کمک میگیرم
<AliTarihi> گنومی هست
<ali_> بله
<ali_> از kde بدم میاد
<AliTarihi> ali_: نصاب فدورا از نصابهای خوب گنو هست
<somaye> ..
<AliTarihi> سلیقه ای هستش دیگه کی دی ای و گنوم.
<somaye> AliTarihi: unit test miduni chie?
<AliTarihi> somaye: بله تا حدی چطور مگه؟
<somaye> AliTarihi: mishe vasam tozihesh bedi?
<AliTarihi> somaye: هر واحد (کلاس یا ماژول) می تونه یه مجموعه تست داشته باشه که به صورت اتوماتیک اجرا میشن
<AliTarihi> به این مجموعه می گن test suite
<AliTarihi> اصل نکته در اتوماتیک بودنشون هست
<somaye> AliTarihi: bebin yani un coda ei ke ma vase barname minevisim ye chizi jodaye az in unit teste?
<AliTarihi> بله
<somaye> AliTarihi: khob fargheshun chie?
<AliTarihi> جدا هست. توی بعضی زبانها مثلا به ازای هر کلاس یه کلاس تست وجود داره
<AliTarihi> یکی کد اجرایی هست یکی تست برای کد اجرایی
<somaye> AliTarihi: yani khod be khod vaghti ma code mizanim test be vojud miad?
<AliTarihi> نه دیگه همه اش باید کد زده بشه
<AliTarihi> به جای اینکه دستی تست بشه، کد زده میشه :)
<AliTarihi> هیچ وقت تست خود به خود ایجاد نمیشه. ;)
<somaye> AliTarihi: khob nemishe hamun code asli ro test ham bokonim chera dobare kari konim?
<AliTarihi> somaye: به چه زبانی شما تسلط یا اشنایی دارید. فکر کنم یه سری مثال باشه روی نت
<somaye> AliTarihi: c#
<AliTarihi> http://www.dreamincode.net/forums/topic/108976-c%23-unit-testing-basics/#-unit-testing-basics/
<AliTarihi> این بد نیست. نمونه کد هم داره
<somaye> AliTarihi: pas in otumatic ke gofti yani chi?
<AliTarihi> somaye: یعنی اینکه شما یه کد خاص می زنید که وقتی اجرا میشه کد اصلی رو تست می کنه
 * WhiteCrow1 bax salam
<AliTarihi> مثلا شما یه کلاس نوشتی که یه متد داره که دوتا عدد رو جمع میکنه
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi: salam azizam hasti 1 min karet daram
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<AliTarihi> WhiteCrow1: اره
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi: salam azizam khobi ?
<AliTarihi> somaye: شما یه تست می سازید که یک نمونه از اون کلاس بسازه و بعدش به اون متد عدد بده
<AliTarihi> نتیجه رو بگیره و بعدش ببینه که خروجی درسته یا نه
<AliTarihi> WhiteCrow1: سلام ;)
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi: agha man 2 moshkel daram 1 in ke pass irc am yadam rafte :D mikham bedonam che jori mishe pass am ro dobare bedast biaram 2 in ke in safe ro bet private midam age mishe 1 negahi kon natije ro ham hamon var bego
<AliTarihi> WhiteCrow1: فکر کنم اولی از طریق ایمیل ثبت نام انجام میشه. دقیقا نمی دونم چطوری
<somaye> .
<somaye> AliTarihi: pas fek konam gereftam chie test
<AliTarihi> :)
<somaye> AliTarihi: ye barname minevisim bad vase in ke befahmim dorost kar mikone ya na ye barnameie dige be esme test minevisim
<AliTarihi> بله
<somaye> AliTarihi: chon age barname bozorgo hajim bashe in ke khodemun bekhim testesh konim sakhte
<somaye> AliTarihi: vase hamin barash test minevisim
<AliTarihi> somaye: اره :)
<somaye> AliTarihi: :)
 * AliTarihi will be away
<somaye> AliTarihi: farghe RUP ba agile tu mostanad sazishune?
<somaye> alityani mostanad sazie agile kamtare pas saritare?
<AliTarihi> somaye: خود فرایند سریعتره
<AliTarihi> و سبکتر
<AliTarihi> که مستندات جزیی از اونه
<somaye1> .
<mort3za> سلام! دوستان من می‌خوام آرچ لینوکس رو تست کنم ولی یه جا خوندم که نصبش یکم سخته. منم لینوکس رو در حد اوبونتو و اینا بلدم. چاکرا آسونترش کرده؟ فرقشون چیه؟
<mort3za> چاکرا به همون آپدیتی آرچ هست؟
<mort3za> برعکس شد (آرچ به همون آپدیتی چاکرا هست؟) :)
<ebrahim> mort3za, سلام. چرا Debian Sid رو آزمایش نمی‌کنی؟ بیش‌تر شبیه اوبونتو هست، حرفه‌ای تر و به‌روزتر.
<mort3za> اصلا نشنیدم اینو تاحالا!
<mort3za> همون دبیان عادیه؟
<ebrahim> mort3za, دبیان خودش یه جورایی چند تا توزیعه. اونی که تقریباً دائمی داره می‌ره جلو و جدیدترین بسته‌ها زودتر از بقیه واردش می‌شه Debian Sid هست.
<ebrahim> mort3za, یه مقدار عقب‌تر ولی پایدارتر می‌شه Debian testing. و کاملاً پایدار ولی کمی قدیمی می‌شه Debian stable.
<mort3za> اوکی اونم باید نگاه کنم پس
<mort3za> ولی اون مطلبی که توی linux review خوندم آرچ رو برای حرفه‌ای تر شدن تو لینوکس برای اوبونتویی ها پیشنهاد داده بود
<mort3za> دبیان وقت تلفی نباشه؟
<ebrahim> mort3za, :D
<mort3za> میخوام کلا لینوکس یاد بگیرم و حرفه تر کار کنم
<ebrahim> mort3za, به نظرم به‌تره با دبیان شروع کنی.
<mort3za> OK
<mort3za> الآن خودت با دبیان کار میکنی؟
<mort3za> با چاکرا یا آرچ کار کردی؟
<ebrahim> mort3za, اگر می‌خوای چیزی یاد بگیری، کارهات رو توی پایانه (ترمینال) انجام بده.
<ebrahim> mort3za, من کلاً با دبیان کار می‌کنم.
<ebrahim> mort3za, روی لپتاپم Sid و روی سرور stable.
<mort3za> مرسی داداش. من برم برا دانلود :))
<ebrahim> mort3za, در مورد آرچ خوندم. از طراحی‌ش خوشم نیومد. تصمیم‌های فنی‌شون خوب نیست به نظرم. خلاصه نرفتم سراغش.
<Guest29215> salam
 * ebrahim be Guest29215 Salaam mide.
<WhiteCrow1> Bersam: ping
<WhiteCrow1> ROSHA: salam hastid 1 ? dar bare Ctalyst azaton daram
<ROSHA> janam ?
<WhiteCrow1> ROSHA: salam
<WhiteCrow1> ROSHA: 1 = shoma az che xorg-server i use mikonid manzor noskhe hast
<WhiteCrow1> ROSHA: 2 aia age ATI catalyst ro bana be hamon chizi ke shoma to rahnama i ke to site eton zahmat keshidid neveshtid beram az akharin xorg-server poshtibani mikone ?!
<WhiteCrow1> ROSHA: 3 : in moshkel e man e alan [ albate hamon tor ke khodeton midonid man az makhazen e khod e catalyst va xorg 19 use mikonam ] https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=930286#p930286
 * WhiteCrow1 montazer e javab e shomas :) zemanan tashakor ham mikone pisha pish
<ROSHA> WhiteCrow1: az xorge 1.10.1 estefade mikonam
<WhiteCrow1> besiar ali
<ROSHA> WhiteCrow1: akharin noskheye catalyst ham az xorg 1.10.x hal poshtibani mikone
<ROSHA> ham mitoonid az makhzane catalyst estefade konid
<ROSHA> ham how to e man roo blog
<WhiteCrow1> ROSHA: dar bare moshkeli ke man alan daram nazar e khasi nadarid
<WhiteCrow1> ?/
<ROSHA> kodoom moshkel ?
<WhiteCrow1> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=930286#p930286
<ROSHA> WhiteCrow1: i have no idea
<WhiteCrow1> ROSHA: bazam mamnon , khili khili mamnon :-*
<ROSHA> khaesh mikonam
<amir31> waht
<fvahid> c/
<amir_> salam
<amir_> ye soal
<amir_> khaili vajebe
<amir_> :((
<Guest81958> kasi hast pasokh go bashe
<Guest81958> :((
<Guest81958> seda miad
<Guest81958> :D
<amiramiramir> chera seda kasi nemiad
<WhiteCrow1> ROSHA: dude hasti on ja
<ROSHA> koja ?
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<WhiteCrow1> ROSHA: migam key pc eton ro update kardid ghorban ?
<WhiteCrow1> ROSHA: fek mikonam be 1 bug man barkhordam
<WhiteCrow1> to update jadid
<WhiteCrow1> ba ati
<ROSHA> man emrooz sobh upgrade kardam
<WhiteCrow1> hmmmm ati eton fix kar mikone
<ROSHA> WhiteCrow1: are
<ROSHA> WhiteCrow1: moshkel chie ?
 * lachfome به همگی سلام می کنه :-)
<somaye1> lachfome: salam
<lachfome> somaye1: سلام
<WhiteCrow1> lachfome: salam
<lachfome> WhiteCrow1: سلام کاپیتان
<WhiteCrow1> RoozbehOnline: sorry dude nabodam moshkel in e ke xorg be khobi conf nemishe vaham chenin irad dar nabod e windows border dar kde
<WhiteCrow1> RoozbehOnline: mamnon :-*
<WhiteCrow1> lachfome: chetori aziz
<RoozbehOnline> WhiteCrow1: mitoone moshkel az hamoon error moghe aticonfig bashe
<WhiteCrow1> RoozbehOnline: daghighan chon kwin ham kar nemikone
<WhiteCrow1> RoozbehOnline: alan 1 ki omade in ro neveshte baram >> The bug, if I can call it that way, was still present. I remove  catalyst-daemon and reinstall regular catalyst from [catalyst] repo. So  far everything is good.
<RoozbehOnline> WhiteCrow1: bokon bbein chi mishe
<WhiteCrow1> RoozbehOnline: are alan miram chach ro rm konam dobare install konam bebinam chi mishe ama az diroz ta hala karam inbod taghriban
<shahram> سلام دوستان من موقعی که اوبنتو رو نصب میکنم وقتی که خودم هاردم رو تقسیم میکنم نصب میشه ولی موقعی که میخواد گراب رو نصب کنه ارور میده مشکل از چیه
<shahram> کسی نمیدونه
<shahram> ممنون
<kasra_> salam
<kasra_> man ye filter shekan mikhastam bara ubuntu
<kasra_> yeki az dostan jap ro moarefi kard
<kasra_> download kardam
<kasra_> extract kardam
<kasra_> chijori bayad nasb beshe?
<kasra_> dostan in "Jap.jar" ro chijori bayad nasb kard?
<kasra> kasra_: با java -jar yourfile.jar
<kasra> kasra_: توی کانال سوالت رو بپرس
<kasra> kasra_: یه ترمینال باز می‌کنی
<kasra> kasra_: فایلت کجاس؟
<kasra_> akhe migan to kanal raje be in chiza harf nazanin ke
<kasra_> mage nemibini hichki javabe ma ro nemide
<kasra> kasra_: داریم راجع به یه فایل جر صحبت می‌کنیم پسر خوب
<kasra_> khob
<kasra_> d:<newfolder
<kasra> kasra_: باید ببینی حالا پارتیشنی که به نام دی می‌شناسیش کجا ماونت شده، یا اینکه فایل رو کپی کنی روی دستکتاپ لینوکست مثلاً
<kasra_> mount shode ro desktop
<kasra> kasra_: نه، روی دستکاپت ماونت نشده. بازش کن از روی همون آیکون دسکتاپت و اون فایل/فولدر رو کپی کن روی دسکتاپت
<kasra_> ok
<kasra_> copy kardam
<kasra> خب حالا کجا دقیقاً کپی شده؟ توی newfolder روی دسکتاپ؟
<kasra_> newfolder/jap/(sayere file ha)
<kasra> حالا یه ترمینال باز کن
<kasra_> khob
<kasra> بنویس
<kasra> java -jar ~/Desktop/newfolder/jap/اسمفایلت.jar
<kasra_> chi
<kasra_> mige "unable to access jarfile"
<kasra> آدرس رو اشتباه نوشتی.
<kasra_> doroste be khoda
<kasra> مطمئن شو بزرگ کوچیک بودن حرف‌ها درست باشن
<kasra_> dobare zadam
<kasra_> haaa
<kasra_> wait
<kasra_> baz shod :D
<kasra> موفق باشی.
<kasra_> Installation assistant baz shod
<kasra_> kheili mamnon
<vahid> سلام
<vahid> سلاممممم
<vahid> کسی هست به من کمک کنه
<vahid> ؟
<fvahid> vahid: soaletoon ro beporsid
<vahid> من ابونتو ۱۱٫۰۴ دارم برتامه های کاربردی و اونهایی که نصب میکنم کجا میرن؟
<fvahid> vahid: lotfan farsi nanevisid
<vahid> میخوام ایکنش رو بیارم رو دسکتاپ
<vahid> bashe
<vahid> man abunto 11.04 daram
<vahid> barnamehaee ke nasb mikonam
<vahid> va to khode sistem amel hast koja mire?
<fvahid> /usr/bin /usr/sbin
<fvahid> toye /bin
<fvahid> toyye /sbin
<vahid> tashkor
<fvahid> vahid: mikhay acon haro roye desktop bezari?
<fvahid> vahid: icon
<vahid> va inke failhaee ke download mikonam ba pasvande deb chetori nasb mishe?
<vahid> are
<vahid> mikham bezaram desc
<fvahid> vase nasbe toye terminal benevis sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<vahid> tashkor
<vahid> va onha ro chejori biyaram ro desc?
<fvahid> fvahid: vase inke icon haro bezari toye desk az menu application roye barname morde nazar cilick rast kon gozine add to ...
<vahid> tashakor
<fvahid> vahid: hal shod?
<vahid> application
<vahid> in noskhe
<vahid> vaghti klik mikoni ye mohit miyad ke mishe barname ha ro did
<vahid> ama nemishe rast klik kard
<fvahid> ahan man ba in noskhe kar nakardam
<vahid> bishtare karash ba mohite grafiki sare kar dare
<vahid> chize khobiye
<vahid> ama fargh mikone ba ghabliya
<vahid> be har hal mamanonam
<vahid> ba ejaze
<fvahid> vahid: khahesh mikonam
<fvahid> nemidonam in ubuntu 11.4 chi dare ke hame nasbesh mikonan
<somaye1> btavakkoli: salam
<somaye1> btavakkoli: to miduni teeme khodsazmandeh be che teemi migan?
<somaye1> btavakkoli: yeki az osule agile ine ke teem hash khodsazmandeh bashan
<btavakkoli> btavakkoli, na, man az koja bedoonam, google it
<somaye1> btavakkoli: khob tu google peida nakardam ye tarif vasash
<everplays> somaye1, ehtemalan btavakkoli hosele nadare, vagarna ostad-e dars-e mohandesi narmafzar-e, ye 15min dige azash bepors
<somaye1> everplays: :)
<btavakkoli> everplays, na baba, man ro che be in kara :D
<btavakkoli> somaye1, az mtux bepors, 99 darsad midoone
<somaye1> btavakkoli: ok tnx:)
<somaye1> mtux: shoma midunid khodsazmandeh budan teem ke az arzesh haye agile be che manast?
<mtux> somaye1: خود چی چی؟
<mtux> somaye1: engelisish chi mishe?
<somaye1> mtux: self-organiz
<mtux> somaye1: valla nakhundam dar moredesh, ama
<mtux> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-organization
<mtux> somaye1: az google ham bepors ;)
<somaye1> mtux: raje be teem haye narmafzarie khodsazmandeh nabud
<somaye1> mtux: dar har hal merc
<mtux> :)
<amin_> aghayon inke harfeh bein Genome3 va Unity chie?
<amin_> ke aya in destro ba unity miyad ya ba gnome yani chi?
<AliTarihi> amin_: یونیتی یک پوسته برای گنوم ۳ هستش
<AliTarihi> اما اینکه با یونیتی میاد یعنی یونیتی داره. اما گنوم  داشتن به دو تا معنی هست ۱- گنوم ۳ داره ۲- گنوم  کلاسیک داره (۲)
<amin_> bazam javab dovometon yek jorai ebham barangiz hast?
<amin_> aya onchizi ke gnome 3 ro gnome 3 mikoneh ya ni on ro az noskheye ghablish motamayesz mikoneh Unity hast?
<amin_> gnome classic chie?
<fvahid> http://www.ayandenews.com/news/27679/
<dark-sun> یو ملت
<dark-sun> RoozbehOnline: میز کارتون مبارک باشه. نگفته بودین با مندریوا هم همکاری دارین
<dark-sun> ;)
<RoozbehOnline> dark-sun: takzib mikonam
<RoozbehOnline> fagahat tashabohe esmie
<RoozbehOnline> :D
<dark-sun> :)
<shahram> سلام
<shahram> دوستان برنامه هایی رو که از اینترنت دانلود میکنیم تو کدوم پوشه ذخیره میشن
<dark-sun> shahram: سلااام آقا شهرام گل
<dark-sun> shahram: اونایی که پکیج منیجر اوبونتو دانلود می‌کنه اینجا می‌رن
<dark-sun> shahram: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<shahram> اگه اوبنتو به دلیلی بالا نیومد میشه از اون برنامه ها دوباره استفاده کرد منظورم از نسخه پشتیبانی که تو یه فلش ذخیره کنم
<shahram> بعد کپی کنم به همون مسیر
<dark-sun> shahram: برای اینکار گمونم بتونی از نرم افزار
<dark-sun> aptoncd
<dark-sun> استفاده کنی.
<dark-sun> البته من به شخصه هیچ وقت در چنین سناریو‌هایی موفق نبودم!
<dark-sun> :(
<shahram> دوستان سوال دیگه من تازه با لینوکس آشنا شدم به نظرتون برای نصب اوبنتو برام راحتره یا کوبنتو
<dark-sun> shahram: از نظر نصب مراحل یکی هستن. از نظر محیط اجرا میز کارها با هم فرق دارن
<shahram> هر دو نسخه رو هم دانلود کردم
<shahram> دستوراتشون در خط فرمان یکیه
<dark-sun> بله تا جایی که به ترمینال مربوط می‌شه دستورات یکی هستن
<shahram> از نظر برنامه هایی که براشون مینویسن کدوم برنامه های بیشتری داره
<aliva> اوه اوه دارکی هم هه که!
<shahram> یا میشه از برنامه های همدیگه استفاده کرد
<dark-sun> aliva: یو پیدا نیس دادا
<dark-sun> shahram: می‌تونن از برنامه‌های هم استفاده کنن فقط کتابخونه‌های مورد نیاز رو هم باید نصب کنی
<dark-sun> که حجم دانلود رو می‌بره بالا.
<dark-sun> shahram: در مورد میزکارها گفته می‌شه
<dark-sun> kde
<dark-sun> به ویندوز شبیه‌تره و ژیگول تره
<dark-sun> در عوض کرش می‌کنه
<dark-sun> گنوم، ساده‌تره و از نظر پایداری قویتره
<dark-sun> البته اینا تا قبل از گنوم۳ بوده
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> در مورد گنوم۳ ظاهرا پایداری کمتر شده
<aliva> dark-sun:  هییی یی
<dark-sun> aliva: ما رو انداختی تو آیدنتیکا و  خودت رفتی.. نمی‌گی دارک گم می‌شه
<dark-sun> ;)
<shahram> راستش گنوم رو نصب کردم ولی بنظرم منوهاش گیج کنندست
<dark-sun> aliva: اونجا هم دارک بازیام رو دارم! دنت رو ادیت می‌کنم بعدش ریشر می‌کنم
<dark-sun> کلی می‌خندم!
<dark-sun> shahram: انتخاب میز کار یه چیز کاملا سلیقه‌ایه
<dark-sun> ;)
<aliva> dark-sun: عجب آدمی هستی‌ها
<dark-sun> :)
<aliva> هبب من ایتننترتم قطعه اعصاب همش شیریه :دال
<dark-sun> aliva: چطور؟ بگو قطعش نکن خب. از مخابراته؟
<shahram> راستش وقتی میخواستم از بین توزیعهای لینوکس یکی رو انتخاب کنم اوبنتو رو به خاطر انجمن فارسیش که فعاله انتخاب کردم اونم از شانس من عضوتش تعطیله
<aliva> گنوم۳ هنوز نتوستم نصب کنم
<dark-sun> shahram: درست می‌شه ایشالله
<aliva> نه بابا  مایه نداشتم اینا هم از رانژه در اوردن دیگه صرفم نمی‌کنه
<shahram> خدا کنه
<dark-sun> aliva: عجب پس اینطور. الان با موبایل اومدی یا دایل آپ؟
<aliva> shahram: بیشتر سوالات تو همون فروم پرسیده شده تو ویکی هم هست
<aliva> دارکی چرا هنوز عضویت بستس؟ خیلی وقته که
<aliva> دیول
<aliva> دیال آپ
<dark-sun> aliva: والله منم الان شنیدم! نمی‌دونم کی کرکره رو پایین آورده
<dark-sun> aliva: خدا صبرت بده پس
<aliva> نمی‌دونم چزا ای‌ار‌سی گنوم باز نمی‌شه نیم ساعته معطلم
<shahram> چطور میشه با مدیر سایت ارتباط برقرار کرد
<dark-sun> مدیران انجمن توی آواترشون مقامشون ذکر شده
<dark-sun> ببین شاید بعضی‌هاشون همین الان اینجا باشن
<dark-sun> :S
<shahram> از ناظران انجمن کسی اینجاست
<dark-sun> خوشبختانه من نیستم
<dark-sun> یعنی راستش یه مدت می‌خواستم کاندیدا بشم
<dark-sun> بعدش به دلایلی انصراف دادم..
<shahram> از شانس منه
<shahram> دوستان سایت خارجی یا ایرانی که برنامه های اوبنتو رو برای دانلود بذاره یا معرفی کنه رو میشناسین
<dark-sun> shahram: چه برنامه‌ای می‌خوای نصب کنی؟
<dark-sun> shahram: اکثر برنامه‌ها توی مخازن هستن
<dark-sun> shahram: از نرم افزار
<dark-sun> synaptic package manager
<dark-sun> استفاده کن. نصب کردن مثل آب خوردنه
<shahram> میشه سوالات غیر لینوکسی هم پرسید
<dark-sun> shahram: معمولا گیر می‌دن
<shahram> باشه
<shahram> دارک دیشب هم آنلاین بودی
<dark-sun> shahram: یاپ
<dark-sun> اولش بودم بعدش کاری پیش اومد رفتم
<dark-sun> از دوباره ساعت ۴، ۵ اومدم
<shahram> پس مثل من شبا خواب نداری
<shahram> :)
<dark-sun> shahram: درگیر پروژ‌ه‌ای هستم
<dark-sun> :)
<shahram> یه سوال تو لینوکسم میشه از ویپین استفاده کرد
<dark-sun> shahram: یاپ.
<dark-sun> از طریق نتورک منیجر اپلت به راحتی می شه کانکشنش رو ساخت و کانکت شد
<shahram> ممنون
<dark-sun> :)
<shahram> مرورگراپرا تو لینوکسم هست
<dark-sun> بله. اپرا از نسخه‌ی ۹.۶ به لینوکس پورت شده
<shahram> برای دانلودش از خط فرمان باید استفاده کنم
<aliva> dark-sun: برو اپیفانی نصب کن خداست!
<dark-sun> می‌تونی از طریق لینوکس به سایت اپرا بری. روش نصبش رو اونجا گفته برای هر توزیع
<dark-sun> البته با توجه به توزیعی که داشته باشی همون راهنما نمایش داده می‌شه
<dark-sun> aliva: دارمش. وردست خوبیه
<aliva> shahram: بابا گرافیکی هم داره چرا اینقده خت می‌گیری
<aliva> البته اوپرا رو نگفتم
<aliva> هه هه مرورگر اصلیمه فایرفاکسو گذاشتم لون بقل
<shahram> مسنجر خوب سراغ دارین
<dark-sun> man pidgin daram
<dark-sun> البته واسه آی.ار.سی از
<dark-sun> xchat
<dark-sun> استفاده می‌کنم
<shahram> pidgin daram
<shahram> رو نصب کردم ولی ازش سر در نیاورم
<dark-sun> pidgin
<dark-sun> اینجوریه که باید اکانت های مختلف رو واسش تعریف کنی
<dark-sun> منوی
<dark-sun> Accounts
<dark-sun> MAange accounts
<dark-sun> هر چی خواستی اضافه می‌کنی و تیک
<dark-sun> enable
<dark-sun> رو می‌گذاری و لوگین می‌شه
<aliva> دارمی از یکی تو انجمن سی پلاس پلاس سوال می‌پرسیم الان هم خودم گوزپیچ شدم هم طرف
<aliva> IRC منظورم بود
<dark-sun> :))
<aliva> هه طرف گوز نشده بود من خودم بودم که گوو بارم نیست
<aliva> اخ اخ الان از اینجا هم کیکم می‌کنن بیرون
<dark-sun> :)))
<aliva> یه نکته مثبتی که اپیفانی داره اینه که وقتی با دیال وصل می‌شم خودش نصفش عکسها رو بی خیال می‌شه دانلود کنه (نمی‌دونم چطوریه عکس اصلی‌ها رو می‌گیره خیلی حال کردم)
<shahram> دوستان من داشتم یه فایل ایمیج رو تو ویندوز توسط دانلود منیجر دانلود میکردم ارتطباطم با اینترنت قطع شد حالا پس از ارتباط شروع به دالودش کرد سرفایلم بلایی نیومده باشه
<dark-sun> این فقط به دو عامل بستگی داره:
<dark-sun> ۱. شانس تو
<dark-sun> ۲. اینکه خدا چقدر دوستت داشته باشه!
<dark-sun> shahram: فقط وقتی تمام شد می‌تونی بفهمی
<shahram> Resume
<shahram> lukda ]d ldai
<shahram> معنیش چی میشه
<shahram> Resume
<dark-sun> ادامه
<dark-sun> ادامه دادن
<aliva> dark-sun: اینو یکی در وصف من تو ای‌ارسی سی پلاس پلاس گفت
<aliva> believe it or not, people actually spend a lot of time watching porn
<aliva> هر هر هر!
<dark-sun> :)))))))
<dark-sun> aliva: چه آدم اهل دلی بوده
<dark-sun> :)
#ubuntu-ir 2011-05-08
<shahram> دوستان برای محیط ک د ی هم تم هستش
<dark-sun> shahram: بله تم هست
<shahram> جالبه از کجا باید دانلودش کرد
<dark-sun> shahram: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=kde+theme
<shahram> دوستان این اوبنتو جدید رو که من سه روز پیش دانلود کردم چند ماهه اومده
<dark-sun> ماه پیش اومده
<dark-sun> امروز ۸ام می هستیم
<dark-sun> ملت من برم بخفتم.
<dark-sun> شب همگی خوووووب!
<bambool> kasi filtershekan baraye ubuntu soragh dareh?
<fvahid> az vpn estefade konid
<bambool> manzooram az in majanihaast
<bambool> mesle alkasir ya yourfreedom
<fvahid> lxsameer: /c
<mageed> salam
<mageed> man ye moshkel to wine daram
<mageed> kesi mitoone komak kone
<dark-sun> !ask | mageed
<lubotu3> mageed: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mageed> ye ekhtar scurity mide
<mageed> bayad chikar konam
<dark-sun> پیام خطا رو بگذارین تا بشه کمک کرد
<mageed> bale
<mageed> mizane file is not executable
<dark-sun> mageed: chmod +x ./<esme-file>
<dark-sun> این رو توی ترمینال بزنین
<mageed> ok  wa8
<mageed> syntax errorr mide]
<dark-sun> mageed: روی فایل راست کلیک کنین
<dark-sun> گزینه‌ی آخر
<dark-sun> پنجره‌ی باز شده
<dark-sun> سربرگ
<dark-sun> permission
<dark-sun> تنها چک باکسی که اونجا هست رو علامت بزنین
<mageed> خوب
<mageed> میزارم
<mageed> ولی تیکش بر میگرده
<dark-sun> با این یکی امتحان کن
<saeed> ilius: salam saeed jan khubi mitunam 1 soal beporsam
<dark-sun> آلت + اف۲
<dark-sun> gksudo nautilus
<ilius> saeed: salam, bepors
<saeed> ilius: migan ke 1 chizi mutex dareh yani chi ?
<ilius> saeed: nemidunam
<saeed> dustan kasi miduneh ke MUTEX chie ?
<kasra> saeed: توی ویکیپدیا ببین
<saeed> ilius: daram python yad migiram vali hanuz mofhoomeh return baram ja nauftadeh mishe rahnamee konid ke kareh return chie (midunam ke to func karbord dareh vali kareh daghighesh ro hanuz kamel nafahmidam ke che lozomi dareh ke az return estefadeh konim )
<mageed> حل نشد
<saeed> kasra: to wiki english hast shoma link farsish ro darin ? mamnoon
<ilius> saeed: تابع رو مثل یه کارخونه فرض کن که از این در مواد اولیه میاد تو، از اون در محصول میره بیرون
<dark-sun> mageed: هیچ فایل اجرایی دیگه‌ای رو می‌تونین اجرا کنین؟
<kasra> saeed: http://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%A7%D9%86%D8%AD%D8%B5%D8%A7%D8%B1_%D9%85%D8%AA%D9%82%D8%A7%D8%A8%D9%84
<ilius> saeed: بازگشت از تابع، یعنی خارج شدن از در خروجی و احتمالا به همراه یه شیء بعنوان محصول یا نتیجهٔ تابع
<everplays> ilius, ostad! (shamayele 1adam ke mikhad soal kone) :D
<ilius> everplays: :-D
<ilius> everplays: خب چی بگم
<kasra> saeed: google mutex چیست
<everplays> ilius, mesal-et khoda bood :D
<saeed> kasra: dastet dorost kheili mamnoon
<everplays> ilius, ostad in function-a ke hichi bar nemigardoonan chian? :D
<ilius> everplays: یه در پشتی داره تو نمی‌بینی
<ilius> everplays: با هواپیما صادر می‌کنه به خارج
<saeed> ilius: bebin man ta unja ke fahmidam mishe 1 meghdari ro be shenaseh dad ke man farghesh ro ba argoman tarif kardan nemidunam
<ilius> everplays: :-D
<everplays> lol
<saeed> ilius: hameye tabeh ha 1 seri vorodi migiran o 1 seri khuroji midan hala vasatesh 1 return bezanim yani miad borun ( ba meghdari ke return be motaghayer dadeh ) o dg baghiash ejra nemishe ?
<ilius> saeed: doroste
<saeed> ilius: khub in koja mituneh karbord dashteh bashe ? be nazaram alan ke tazeh karam 1 kareh bi hoodeheee hast ke az return estefadeh konim ke biad birun aghe gharar bud 1 meghdari begireh o biad borun khub chera ba func tarif karadan process cpu ro bebarim bala hamoon aval beshe meghdar dasti bedim o biad birun dg
<everplays> saeed, ziad be falsafash deghat nakon, vaghti niazet beshe khodet behtar dark-esh mikoni, felan bedoon ke ye return-i ham hast :)
<everplays> ama ye tozih-e sade in mitoone bashe ke farz kon too barname-i ke minevisi mikhay factorial-e 5ta adad ro hesab koni, mitooni ye function benevisi ke 5bar sedash koni va oon function-e javab-e factorial ro behet bede
<everplays> ya inke 5bar code-e factorial ro tekrar koni too code-et
<saeed> everplays: khub dg che niazi be return hast ?
<everplays> vase inke javab-e factorial ro bargardooni dige
<everplays> masalan _factorial5 = factorial(5)
<saeed> bargarduneh o be motaghayer nesbat bedeh ?
<everplays> are, mitoone 1ki az karbordash in bashe, bad ba moteghayer-e har kari bekhay mitooni bokoni
<saeed> edameye mesalet ro miani ? masalan _factorial5 = factorial(5)
<saeed> * mizani
<ilius> saeed: ببین. نتیجهٔ تابع ممکنه وسط تابع مشخص بشه ممکنه اولش یا آخرش
<saeed> ilius : khub
<ilius> saeed: به هر حال، اگه تابع خروجی داشته باشه، حداقل یه دونه ریترن میخواد
<saeed> ilius: ye return mikhad ke chi beshe ? meghdar begireh ? mageh meghdar nadareh ?
<ilius> saeed: چون بدون ریترن، نمیشه خروجی تابع رو به خارج از تابع (کدی که از این تابع استفاده می‌کنه) داد
<saeed> aha
<saeed> oftad
<everplays> takbir :)
<saeed> ilius : ostad dastet dorost
<ilius> saeed: :)
<saeed> everplays: alaho akbar
<ilius> saeed: ممکنه تابع چند تا ریترن داشته باشه، چون ممکنه بخوایم بر اساس شرایط مختلف در قسمتهای مختلف تابع خروجی رو مشخص کنیم و کارو تموم کنیم
<ilius> saeed: البته این خروجی که گفتم رو با چیزی که چاپ میشه قاتی نکن
<everplays> albate too ruby kollan niaz nist return estefade koni, chon khodesh natije akharin phrase ro be on van-e return estefade mikone, albate return ham dare (SETAD TABLIGHAT-E RUBY)
<ilius> saeed: ممکنه تابع هیچ چیزی ریترن نکنه (به کد برنکردونه) ولی یه چیزایی چاپ کنه
<ilius> saeed: یا مثلاً شیئی که آدرسش رو بهش دادیم تغییر بده
<saeed> ilius: areh midunam momkeneh ke chap nakoneh vali un meghdar to motaghayer hast
<ilius> saeed: نه این دو تا ربطی به هم ندارن
<ilius> f = factorial(5)
<ilius> print_factorial(5) ## no return value
<ilius> saeed: تابع ۲ تا در خروجی داره. در واقع ۳ تا حداقل
<ilius> return value
<ilius> standard output (stdout) ==> chizi ke tu terminal chap mishe
<ilius> standard error (stderr) ==> chizi ke tu terminal chap mishe be onvane error
<ilius> saeed: که این سه تا تقریبا مستقل از هم هستن. یه تابع ممکنه از هر کدومش استفاده بکنه یا نکنه
<saeed> ilius: ok ta inja khubeh
<saeed> ilius: bezar chand ta tamrin anjam bedam ta baram ja biufteh inturi behtar msihe yad gereft ( albateh 1 pdf dorost hesabi ke python ro yad bedeh tu net nis hamashon daghonan)
<saeed> ilius: amoozesh python khub chi soragh dari ?
<ilius> saeed: farsi?
<saeed> ilius, tarjihan
<ilius> saeed: http://open-document.blogspot.com/2009/06/blog-post_21.html
<ilius> saeed: http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,11691.msg87378.html
<ilius> saeed: http://www.pylearn.com/fa/forum/index.php?topic=1156.msg5246;topicseen
<ilius> saeed: http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,11045.msg83540.html
 * ilius in 4 ta link ro be N nafar dade, vali khodesh nakhunde :-D
<saeed> ilius: tnx khudeh ilius chi khundeh ? :D
<ilius> saeed: hichi
<ilius> saeed: :-D
<ilius> saeed: ye ketab chapi khundam, alan dige fekr nakonam chap beshe
<ilius> saeed: va ye seri doc e english mikhunam gahi oghat (hoselan sar bere)
<saeed> ilius: ketabeh chapie chi budeh ?
<ilius> saeed: از این پس پایتون
<dark-sun> کسی بهنام اسفهبد می‌شناسه اینجا؟
<dark-sun> البته بجز کسرا
<dark-sun> :)
<ilius> dark-sun: http://behnam.esfahbod.info/
<ilius> dark-sun: chetor?
<dark-sun> ilius: یه ایمیل زدم بهش جواب نداده تا الان گفتم شاید کسی ایمیلی چیزی ازش داشته باشه
<ilius> dark-sun: هممم نمی‌دونم
<dark-sun> :)
<somaye> bache ha man belakhare fahmidam teem haye khodsazmandeh che teem ha ei hastan
<somaye> emruz az ostad porsidam
<somaye> goft teem ha ei hastan ke modiriat motemarkez nadaran va khodeshun khodeshuno sazmandehi mikonan
<somaye> mtux: va in rabti be chiza ei ke tu google bud nadasht:)
<mtux> somaye: man ke khatte avale entrye wikipedia sho khundam hamino gofte buda :P
<somaye> mtux: na aslan nadasht raje be team haye narmafzari
<mtux> shayad
<mtux> somaye: ama ajibe! nemishe dar morede chizi google eide ee nadashte bashe! khub naporsidi
<somaye> mtux:khob nemidunam shayadam hagh ba to'e vali unja kheili pichide tozih dade
<somaye> mtux: ama ostadam kheili sade in mafhumo goft
<mtux> albatte
<fvahid> narcislinux: dashatam site irchelp.org ro mikhondam, chize khobiye
<fvahid> :)
<narcislinux> farhang: yes
<narcislinux> fvahid:  ba  /help ham khobe
<fvahid> narcislinux: khob toye in site kheili herfeyee goftee
<narcislinux> yes :)
<fvahid> narcislinux: goftam ke age vaght kardi ye negahi behesh beendazi :)
<narcislinux> fvahid:  mamnon lol
<dark-sun> d,
<dark-sun> یو
<KaVeH_> u
<KaVeH_> دی
<dark-sun> KaVeH_: یو کراس پلتفرم چطور پیش می‌ره؟
<dark-sun> :)
<KaVeH_> وات؟
<KaVeH_> dark-sun:  :)
<KaVeH_> یو؟
<dark-sun> KaVeH_: ایمیلی که داده بودی صبح رو می‌گم. کپی کردن فایل‌ها با سی پلاس پلاس
<dark-sun> :)))
<KaVeH_> اون یو منظورت منم؟
<dark-sun> KaVeH_: یو تعریف داره
<KaVeH_> :)
<KaVeH_> دارم می خونم
<KaVeH_> تو فروم
<dark-sun> یو، سلام هموطن، وقت بخیر، امیدوارم روز خوبی رو سپری کردی باشه و در سلامتی کامل بسر برده باشی.
<KaVeH_> cprogramming
<KaVeH_> هم گذاشته بودم
<KaVeH_> جواب دادن
<KaVeH_> دارم می خونم
<dark-sun> KaVeH_: با صوت بخون  ما هم فیض ببریم
<dark-sun> ;)
<KaVeH_> بچه ها بیدار میشن :)
<KaVeH_> :)))
<dark-sun> :))
<KaVeH_> http://cboard.cprogramming.com/cplusplus-programming/137773-read-arrow-keys-cplusplus.html
<KaVeH_> http://cboard.cprogramming.com/cplusplus-programming/137774-console-copy-program-cplusplus.html
<KaVeH_> مرسی دارک
<dark-sun> kasra: خواش می‌کنم
<kasra> درست نشونه گیری کن
<KaVeH_> :)))))))
<KaVeH_> dark-sun: کانال سی پلاس پلاس اسمش؟
<dark-sun> kasra: ##c++
<dark-sun> KaVeH_: ^^]
<dark-sun> kasra: اشتباه نشونه گیری کردم!
<dark-sun> :D
<KaVeH_> میگم این
<KaVeH_> cpu
<KaVeH_> من چندروزه
<KaVeH_> اصلا کاری باهاش ندارم
<KaVeH_> ولی همش ۶۰ ۷۰ درصد
<KaVeH_> usage
<KaVeH_> داره
<KaVeH_> الان فقط یه browser
<KaVeH_> بازه
<KaVeH_> ۷۰ درصد
<KaVeH_> دلیلش چی می تونه باشه؟
<dark-sun> kasra: فایرفاکس بازه؟
<KaVeH_> نه
<KaVeH_> کروم
<KaVeH_> کسرا و یو و...
<KaVeH_> :))
<dark-sun> کسرا الان یه درخواست کتبی می‌نویسه من رو کیک بن کنن!
<kasra> :p
<dark-sun> KaVeH_: نمی‌دونم والله. کش براوزر رو پاک کردی؟ ریست کردی ببینی بازم همینجوریه یه نه؟
<KaVeH_> آره
<dark-sun> KaVeH_: اگه بازم اینجوری بود ممکنه باگی چیزی باشه.  چیز دیگه‌ای به مغزم نمی‌رسه
<KaVeH_> دو سه روزه قاط زده
<dark-sun> فایرفاکس استفاده کن یا اپرا یا اپیفانی.. راه‌های رسیدن به خدا زیاده!!
<KaVeH_> :)
<KaVeH_> CoMi
<KaVeH_> compiz
<KaVeH_> دردسرهای ور رفتن با کامپیز
<KaVeH_> چیکار کردم همچی بهم ریخت
<KaVeH_> چی می خواستم بگم یادم رفت
<KaVeH_> راستی
<KaVeH_> یه اوبونتو ۱۱.۴ از یکی از سایت ها
<KaVeH_> فک کنم میهن دانلود
<KaVeH_> دانلود کردن دوستان
<KaVeH_> والپیپرش والپیپر ویندوز بود
<KaVeH_> :D
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> اینا دیگه چقدر روانین!
<KaVeH_> به ما ها آزادی نیومده
<KaVeH_> :D
<KaVeH_> فایلو نبسته بودم تو برنامم ؟؟
<KaVeH_> :D
<dark-sun> KaVeH_: نه هر دوتاشون رو باز گذاشته بودی
<dark-sun> :)
<KaVeH_> :)))) دو خط برنامه هم می نویسیم پر باگ
<KaVeH_> اینا ادامه تمرینات استاد کچلستا
<dark-sun> باگ نمک برنامه است!
<dark-sun> به به! واقعا استاده
<KaVeH_> گفته برید برنامه زیپ و آنزیپ بنویسید
<KaVeH_> نوشتیم
<KaVeH_> حالا گفته برید کمپرسشم کنید
<KaVeH_> :D
<KaVeH_> ایراد برنامه حل شد فهمیدم
<KaVeH_> اکی
<KaVeH_> مرسی
<dark-sun> :)
<KaVeH_> البته ایراد رفع میشه :D
<KaVeH_> تو چیزی به ذهنت نمیرسه راجع به کمپرس کردن فایل؟
<dark-sun> الگوریتم هافمن به نظرم می‌رسه
<dark-sun> که البته مربوط به فشرده کردن متن بود تا جایی که یادمه
<KaVeH_> یه ایده ای چیزی که دنیا رو بترکونه
<dark-sun> :)
<KaVeH_> :)
<KaVeH_> بزنه رو دست
<KaVeH_> 7zip .............
<KaVeH_> هافمن؟
<dark-sun> آره ولی قدیمیه.
<dark-sun> huffman algorithm
<KaVeH_> هافمن رو خودش مثال زده
<KaVeH_> الگوریتم کاوه
<KaVeH_> یا الگوریتم دارک سان
<KaVeH_> چطوره؟
<dark-sun> بمب اتمیه!
<dark-sun> :))
<KaVeH_> :))
<dark-sun> الگوریتم‌های فشرده سازی اکثرا ریشه در ریاضی و بخصوص ریاضیات گسسته دارن.
<KaVeH_> خودم الگوریتم می دم :)
<KaVeH_> از هر فایل یه کاراکترم کم کنه غنیمته :))
<KaVeH_> فردا بریم دنبال الگوریتم
<dark-sun> :)
<KaVeH_> راستی
<KaVeH_> usb 3
<KaVeH_> بچه ها میگن اومده سرعت انتقالش ۴۰۰ مگ بر ثانیست
<KaVeH_> چون سرعت هارد پایینه نمیشه ازش استفاده کرد دیگه نه؟
<dark-sun> والله چی بگم
<dark-sun> داداشم یه تحقیقی داشت در موردشون
<KaVeH_> موفق باشه
<KaVeH_> :)
<dark-sun> اگه سرعت تئوریش اونقدر باشه، در عمل کمتر از اون رو محقق می‌کنه
<dark-sun> همونطور که در مورد یو.اس.بی.۲ تفاوت قابل توجهی بین مقدار تئوری و عملی وبد
<dark-sun> بود*
<KaVeH_> من فکر می کنم چون سرعت خوندن اطلاعات از روی هارد خیلی پایین تر از ۴۰۰ مگ بر ثانیست
<KaVeH_> برای تبادل اطلاعات با هارد  زیاد مناسب نیست
<KaVeH_> اکی
<KaVeH_> مرسی
<KaVeH_> از راهنماییات و کمکات
<dark-sun> خواهش می‌کنم
<KaVeH_> ایشالا یروز جبران کنم
<KaVeH_> همیشه موفق باشی
<dark-sun> همچنین.
<dark-sun> :)
<KaVeH_> شب بخیر
<dark-sun> شب خوش
<dark-sun> برم به پروژه برسم
#ubuntu-ir 2012-04-30
<ahmad> salam. ayah beroz resaniha dar / miravad ya home ?
<everplays> ping fzerorubigd
<fzerorubigd> everplays: pong
<everplays> fzerorubigd, salaam dude, chetori?
<everplays> fzerorubigd, agha account-e twitter-et mirror-e identi.ca-e?
<fzerorubigd> everplays: thanks dude , masgholam :D
<fzerorubigd> everplays: gaho bigah ye ghori mizanam :) ke iin aasho kase ro baram dorst kardan :D vali dar kol khobam
<fzerorubigd> everplays: khodet chetori? man akhare hafte miam tehran bash ta bebinamet :D
<everplays> fzerorubigd, hehe, etefaghan man dirooz ye 10min raftam didameshoon, in harekat-i ke nourfard zade kheyli kareto sade tar karde
<everplays> fzerorubigd, agha account-e twitter-et mirror-e identi.ca-e?
<everplays> fzerorubigd, age shod ke hatman :)
<everplays> fzerorubigd, ba bax gharar gozashti?
<fzerorubigd> everplays: na hanouz faghat efazati
<fzerorubigd> everplays: oonam are taghriban , vali gahi twitt ham mikonam joda
<everplays> fzerorubigd, khoobe efazati az khodemoone :)
<everplays> fzerorubigd, err! haji man ba mohit-e identi.ca moshkel daram, har vaght switch kardi kamel be twitter ya hade aghal joda kardi ye amar bede
<fzerorubigd> everplays: :DD
<fzerorubigd> everplays: man fekr mikardam ba khode identi.ca moshkel dari :DD
<everplays> fzerorubigd, are, khode identi.ca ham ba oon protection-e maskhare va license-e CC roo asabe, ama mohit-esh ham kheyli daghoon shode
<fzerorubigd> everplays: Akhare hafte che kare ii?
<fzerorubigd> everplays: az 4 shanbe ta jome, jome zohr bar migardam albate :D
<everplays> fzerorubigd, felan ke barname khasi nadaram
<sadra> salam aya socks va http haye marboot be proxifier (windows) ro mishe baraye proxychains estefade kard?
<ghobar> salam ba nazar shoma squid2.7 ro peshnahad mekonid ya squid3 ro ?
<dark-sun> doostan kasi barname monasebi va3 virayeshe video formate ogv mishna3?
<miadbahrami> salam bache ha man zabane farsi nadaram bara keybord chikar konam
<miadbahrami> ubuntu 12.04 rikhtam
<ramin> me ubuntu 12.04 Downloads i not dosen't wrthing pershin
<miadbahrami> درستش کردم فقط با کیبورد عوض نمیشه
<ramin> man 12.04ro nasb kardam vali ba keybord nemitonam farsi taip konam
<miadbahrami> چیکار کنم
<miadbahrami> ramin, boro to system settings
<miadbahrami> ramin, keyboard leyout
<ramin> age har ki balde komakam konid lotfan
<miadbahrami> add kon
<miadbahrami> ramin, moshkelet hal shod
<miadbahrami> ?
<esak> kasi inja ubuntu 12.04 nasb karde ?
<ramin> man miadbeharami,,,taze be shoma molhag shodam nemidonam chetori addet konam
<ramin> na
<ramin> miadbahrami ?che tori addet konam?
<miadbahrami> esak, are man nasb kardam
<miadbahrami> ramin, mano add nakon
<miadbahrami> boro too system settinge ubuntu
<miadbahrami> too keyboard leyout
<esak> miadbahrami  ro laptop nasb kardi ?
<miadbahrami> zabane persian ro add kon
<miadbahrami> esak, are DELL n5110
<esak> miadbahrami vaghti  mikhad linux bala biad naminevise configure network  ??
<miadbahrami> na
<miadbahrami> esak, na
<miadbahrami> esak, chetor mage
<ramin> nemidonam bayad chek konam vasta ye min
<esak> ubuntu man vaghti mikhad bala biad koli vaght bayeenesh minevise configure network o dir bala miad
<esak> miadbahrami
<miadbahrami> laptopet chiye esak
<miadbahrami> bache ha man miram sham vagarna shab bayad goshne bekhabam miyam alan
<miadbahrami> :D
<ramin> na nasb makardamesh
<esak> miadbahrami dell 5010
<ramin> man 12.04 ro nasb kardam vali ba keybordam nemitonam farsi tip konam
<ramin>  man 12.04 ro nasb kardam vali ba keybordam nemitonam farsi tip konam
<ramin> mishe komakam konin
<ramin>  man 12.04 ro nasb kardam vali ba keybordam nemitonam farsi tip konam
<Sefid_Par> berid too system settings
<ramin> khob
<Sefid_Par> language support
<ramin> khob
<Sefid_Par> install/remove languages
<ramin> ok
<ramin> dg
<Sefid_Par> bad farsi ke nasb shod
<ramin> on nasbe tik khorde
<Sefid_Par> bayad berid keyboard layout
<Sefid_Par> >options
<Sefid_Par> >key to change layout
<Sefid_Par> khob pas berid too keyboard layout
<ramin> khob onja chikar konam
<Sefid_Par> >options
<Sefid_Par> >key to change layout
<ramin> options nadare inja
<Sefid_Par> jeddi?
<Sefid_Par> rastesh man 11.10 daram!
<ramin> are  nadare chikar konam
<esak> bacheha 12.04 ba noskhe haye ghbali khayli fargh dare
<Sefid_Par> option dare!
<Sefid_Par> khob bezarid
<Sefid_Par> esak: masaln chi?
<Sefid_Par> ramin: too google ye search bezanid
<Sefid_Par> man ham misearcham
<ramin> man 12.04 nasb kardam vali farsi tip nemikone mishe komakam konin
<ramin>  man 12.04 nasb kardam vali farsi tip nemikone mishe komakam konin
<ramin> ok
<Sefid_Par> vali bayad too keyboard layout dorost beshe
<esak> maslan terminal sarejash  nistesh , un menue bala kari kolan  nistesh. sefid_par
<ramin> to layout hast
<ramin> pida kardam khob
<ramin> alan inja kodom gozinaro bezanam
<Sefid_Par> esak, yani chi? terminal kojast?
<Sefid_Par> ramin: dorost shod?
<Sefid_Par> key(s) to change layout
<esak> sefid_par en safe ro beben. akse ubutu 12.04 hast un menu haye bala kari nistesh. man fagaht  ro un avalin icon samte chap raftam va badesh terminal ro type kardam badesh baram list kard
<ramin> Sefid_Par jan kodom gozinaro bezanam
<Sefid_Par> ramin: Har kodom rahat tar hastid
<Sefid_Par> Alt+Shift masalan
<Sefid_Par> esak: shoma ghablesh chi dashtid?
<esak> ghablesh ubuntu 10.10 ro kami kar kardam sefid_par
<Sefid_Par> ok
<ramin> nashod
<Sefid_Par> az 11.04 be bad rabetesh unity shode
<esak> khob chetor bayad baghi chiza ro payda kard. bayad esmesho nevesht sefid_par ??
<Sefid_Par> ramin: berid keyboard layout, samte chap neveshte English, Doroste?
<Sefid_Par> esak: are
<ramin> sefid per jan zadam bazam kar nemikone man fek konam ye moshkele dg dare
<esak> oooh che bad
<Sefid_Par> esak: rastesh man ziad ba noskhehaye ghabli kar nakardam
<esak> ya moshkle dge ham hast. khayli aziyat konandas. vaghti mikhad ubuntu bala biad. payenesh minevise configure network... ziad ham tool mikeshe badesh vared mishe  sefid_par
<ramin> are
<Sefid_Par> ramin: too keyboard layout bayad Persian ro add konid
<Sefid_Par> esak: too 11.10 ino nadare!
<Sefid_Par> ramin: dokme + ro bezanid >>> Persian ro add konid
<ramin> haminja add hast
<ramin> inja add hast khodesh
<Sefid_Par> khob ky(s) to change layout ham fa'ale? Alt+Shift ro entekhab kardid?
<ramin> sefid jan onam tik khorde
<Sefid_Par> khob pas bayad dorost beshe
<ramin> chi doros beshe hame chizari done done k check kardim be nazaret az chi mitone bashe
<Sefid_Par> ramin: shoma Alt+Shift chap ro emtahan kardin?
<ramin> are
<Sefid_Par> ramin: motmaenid Alt+Shift har do taraf ro emtahan kardid? Alt+Shifte raste man kar nemikone!
<Sefid_Par> faghat chapy layout ro taghir mide!
<Sefid_Par> ramin: Rasti, Be language support rabti nadasht :)
<Sefid_Par> :D
<ramin> nemidonam
<ramin> baba ubuntu 11.10 khili khob bood bekhoda on bala miyomad
<ramin> mikhai to googel serch konam
<Sefid_Par> ramin: rastesh man internetam lakposhtie
<Sefid_Par> ramin: http://www.sinarpelangi.com/arabic-keyboard-layout-on-ubuntu-12-04/
<ramin> midoni chi kar kardam
<Sefid_Par> chikar?
<Sefid_Par> ramin: dorost shod?
<ramin> man fek konam farsi nadare na
<Sefid_Par> ???
<esak> man ubuntu 12.04 nasb kardam vaghti mikhad biad bala koli vaght un payeen minevise configure network ???? chikar konam
<ramin> are vali arabiye ,,,,,,,,,,layout raftam arabi add kardam alan ok shod damet garm
<Sefid_Par> ramin: mage too keyboard layout Persian ro add nakardid?
<Sefid_Par> ramin: Persian nadare?
<ramin> na
<Sefid_Par> esak: nemidoonam!
<ramin> ba 11.10 yekam farg dare
<Sefid_Par> ramin: farsi chi??
<esak> man ubuntu 12.04 nasb kardam vaghti mikhad biad bala koli vaght un payeen minevise configure network ???? chikar konam
<ramin> layout inja k miri zanbanaro miyare bad onja farsi nadare k add koni
<Sefid_Par> Persian ham nadare?
<ramin> vasta
<ramin> ye min
<Sefid_Par> esak: too google chizi nadidam. too anjoman begoo.
<esak> alan daram hamin karo mikonam ama to che bakhshi bayad matrah konam
<ramin> bebin dare vali kar nemikone emtehan kardam
<Sefid_Par> esak: nemidoonam! Omoumi ;)
<Sefid_Par> ramin: ajibe.
<Sefid_Par> fek konam manam ye hamchin moshkeli dashtam!
<Sefid_Par> bala ham keyboard nayoumad?
<ramin> are Arabic kar mikone vali persin kar nemikone
<Sefid_Par> ramin: shayad restart bekhad? !)
<ramin> beza bokonam bebinam akhe chera Arabic nemikhad?????????/han
<ramin> khili ajibe
<ramin> vali man fek mikonam chon keybordemon be Arabi neveshte be khatere one?
<ramin> farsiro nemishnase
<ramin> han benazare shoma emkan nadare
<Sefid_Par> ramin: na baba rabti be neveshtehaye keyboard nadare ke! :)
<Sefid_Par> vali nemidoonam.
<Sefid_Par> shayad ba restart dorost beshe!
<ramin> beza ye bar emtehan konam miyam ok
<galan> salam
<galan> kasi hast komak kone??
<Sefid_Par> galan: agar asoon bashe :)
<galan> are
<galan> man hamin alan ubunto nasb kardam
<galan> mikham driver vase karte gerficam down konam
<galan> nemidoonam bayad chikar konam???
<Sefid_Par> galan: moshkeli darid ba graphic?
<Sefid_Par> baraye nasbe driver berid
<Sefid_Par> system settings
<galan> mikham rezelveshene safamo ziad konam!
<Sefid_Par> > aditional drivers
<galan> nemishe bishtar az 600x800
<Sefid_Par> too system settings resoluition ro taghir dadid?
<galan> too system>pereferens>display
<galan> inja raftam
<galan> nemidoonam system seting kojast
<Sefid_Par> khob shayad ba additoinal drivers
<Sefid_Par> nasb beshe
<galan> additoinal drivers koja hast??
<Sefid_Par> system settings
<Sefid_Par> typesh konid
<galan> koja tayp konam??
<Sefid_Par> too system settings
<galan> baba system setting kojast???
<galan> ye system oon bala hast
<galan> man chize digei nemibinam
<Sefid_Par> roo alamate ubuntu bala samte chap click konid
<Sefid_Par> ya kelide winodows!!:) ro bezanid
<Sefid_Par> type konid system settings
<ramin> aga sefid per jan ok shod
<ramin> damet garam
<Sefid_Par> ramin: good
<Sefid_Par> :)
<galan> vaghti roosh klick mikonam pe meno baz mishe jai vase tayp nist
<Sefid_Par> galan: roo system settings?
<galan> baba man asan nemidoonam system setting chi hast???
<galan> man faghat ye system testing peyda kardam
<Sefid_Par> galan: type kon "settings"
<Sefid_Par> bayad peydash beshe
<galan> baba hey migi tayp kon
<galan> koja ??????
<galan> koja tayp konam???
<galan> akhe jai vase tayp nist??
<Sefid_Par> aval dokmeye windows ro bezan
<ramin> man mikham zend nasb konam komakam mikonin 12.04 nasb kardam
<Sefid_Par> bad type kon settings
<galan> hich etefaghi nemiofte vaghti 2kme window ro mizanam
<ramin> az barname nevisa kesi hast mikham zend nasb konam
<esak> sefid_par chetori mitonam terminal ro baz konam
<Sefid_Par> esak: alt+ctrl+t
<esak> na ghere en sefid_par
<Sefid_Par> galan: system settings bayad samte chap bashe, agar nabood bala samte chap rooye alamate ubuntu click kon, bad type kon system settings
<Sefid_Par> esak: roo alamate ubuntu click kon, bad terminal :D
<esak> khob  sefid_par chera intoore shode noskhaye jadid ubuntu. hamishe khodesh un bala menu dasht
<ramin> az barname nevisa kesi hast mano rahnemai kone mikham zend nasb konam
<Sefid_Par> ramin:http://bit.ly/IkHPih ;)
<Sefid_Par> esak: albate mishe gnome ejra kard.
<Sefid_Par> rastesh man hanooz emtahan nakardam!
<esak> mage in  desktopn defaultesh gnome nist sefid_par ??
<ramin> sefid:to http:softwer center nist be nazaret??????????/
<ramin> softwer center benazereton zendhai k hast mishe to 12.04 nasb kard???????
<Sefid_Par> dingdangdong:Shab khosh :)
<dingdangdong> Sefid_Par: :) G'night
<Sefid_Par> dingdangdong: shoma 12.04 nasb kardid?
<dingdangdong> Sefid_Par: na hanuz
<Sefid_Par> manam hanooz nasb nadardam.=!
<Sefid_Par> :D
<Sefid_Par> Shab khosh, Man beram bekhabam.
#ubuntu-ir 2012-05-01
 * miadbahrami  salam be hame
<esak> salam ubuntu man  modem wireless ro namishnase
<esak> ??
<esak> chikar konam
<safeith> سلام
<safeith> روشی هست که بشه سرعت TOR را افزایش داد ؟
<esak> chetori mitonam wlan0 ro config konam ?
<samira> samira:
<Over> hi
<St_> Salam
<St_> kasi inja 12.4 nasb karde ?
<St_> kasi 12.4 nasb karde ?
<esak> man nasb kardam vali khayli moshkel daram bahash
<St_> man faghat ye moshkel daram
<St_> Alt+Shift keyboard layout avaz nemikone !!
<esak> man ya moshkle bozorgtar daram
<St_> ??
<esak> vaghti mikhad bala biad payenesh minevise waitong for network configure. bade 1 2 deghe vared mishe
<esak> va
<esak> amvaj o va modem wireless ham namishnase
<esak> ?
<esak> :(
<St_> kolan yani network nadari
<St_> ya dir detect mikone ?
<esak> faghat ethernet ?
<esak> faghat ethernet
<St_> 11.10 LTS mikard behtar bood :)))
<St_> khob LANet be chi vasle ?
<St_> modem ?
<esak> faghat bare aval ke  ubuntu bala omad wirless ro shenakht
<esak> are be modem
<St_> vase Driver test kardi ? version DVD o nasb mikardi driver hash kamele
<esak> chetori test konam
<esak> st_
<St_> Alt+Shift too 12.4 kar nemikone !!!!
<St_> GUI ham nasb kardi ?
<esak> gui chi manzorete ??
<St_> age GUI dari Additional drivers  o check kon khob
<esak> are
<esak> gui daram
<St_> desktop :D
<St_> additional drivers
<St_> bazesh kon bebin peida mikone
<esak> check kardam faghat gerafik  active nashode
<texima> salam be dostan
<St_> kasi too 12.4 moshkel ba Alt+Shift nadashte ??
<St_> man alan nasb kardam Alt+Shift key layout avaz nemikone
<esak> st_ hata network manager ro remove kardam 2 bare nasb kadram
<St_> esak  upgrade kardi ya new install boode ?
<esak> kodom ro migi st_
<esak> ?
<esak> ashkan
<ramin> man 12.04 nasb kardam hala mikham zend nasb konam mitonin komakam konin
<ramin> man 12.04 nasb kardam hala mikham zend nasb konam mitonin komakam konin
<ramin> man 12.04 nasb kardam hala mikham zend nasb konam mitonin komakam konin
 * dark-sun google ro pishnahad mide...
<Roj> کسی اینجا جاوا اسکریپت بلده
<Roj> ؟
<Roj> یه سوال دارم خواهشاَ اگه کسی حرفه ای بلده جواب بده
<Roj> با چه نرم افزاری این فایل های جاوا اسکریپت رو کم حجم می کنن؟
<ali11> salam
<ali11> kasi hast?
<ramin> man ubuntu 12.04 nasb kardam hala mikham barname zend nasb konam mishe komakam konin
<ramin> man ubuntu 12.04 nasb kardam hala mikham barname zend nasb konam mishe komakam konin
<ramin> man ubuntu 12.04 nasb kardam hala mikham barname zend nasb konam mishe komakam konin
<ramin> man ubuntu 12.04 nasb kardam hala mikham barname zend nasb konam mishe komakam konin
<ramin> dar rabete ba zend mitone kesi komakam kone?
<majid> سلام
<ramin> salam
<ramin> man taze be in goroh omadam mikham razebe zend bedonam
<majid> من همینطور
<majid> زند چی هست
<ramin> ye barname vase barname nevusa
<majid> یه زبون برنامه نویسیه یا یه ide
<ramin> shoma majid jan takhasoset chiye?
<ramin> na vase doros kardane site
<ramin> kod nevisiye ba zabon php ya c++           ...
<majid> من رشتم کامپیوتر سی شارپ و سی پلاس بلدم
<ramin> c++ baladi?
<majid> ای در حدی که کارامو انجام بدم
<ramin> sistem ameli k kar mikoni chiye?
<ramin> manzoram windozet bood?
<majid> اوبونتو
<ramin> 12.04
<ramin> ?
<majid> نه مگه ۱۲.۴ اومده
<majid> ؟
<ramin> are man daram male to chande mg?
<majid> Û±Û±.Û±Û°
<majid> همون که LTS هست
<ramin> ok,kare sitam mikoni?
<majid> ای تا حدودی
<majid> بیشتر با ای اس پی نوشتم
<ramin> manam mikham php yad begiram vali nemidonam az koja shoro konam be khater in donbale ye nafar hastam komakam kone zendo danlod konam
<majid> به نظر من اگه می خوای پی اچ پی کار کنی از نوت پد شروع کن یکم اچ تی ام ال کار کن بهد نرم افزار ومپ یا زمپ یا توی اوبونتو لمپ نصب کن
<majid> بعد از اینکه یه کم راه افتادی از دریم ور یا اکلیپس استفاده کن
<nnn> سلام دوستان
<nnn> من تا کنون
<nnn> MakeFile
<nnn> ننوشتم
<nnn> الان میخواستم بدونم
<nnn> این رول به چه معناست؟
<nnn> .cpp.o: 	$(CXX) -O6 -g -c $<
#ubuntu-ir 2012-05-02
<r3za> everplays: salam behrooz , chetori dawsh ?
<r3za> everplays: behrooz khan jaryan ineke ye page ee ro baiad clone konam , bad harchi migardam in script e menu ro gir nemiaram , kheili ham effectash naze vase hamin dar khodamam nemibinam benevisam , ta n ta chind ham misaze , ehtemalan nemishnasish ino to ? http://i.imgur.com/RIu9F.jpg
<everplays> r3za, salaam dude, na moteasefane
<r3za> everplays: khodaee chikar konam ? ziro roo kardam chizi peida nashod shabihesham ni khow akhe ke style bezanam roosh
<r3za> everplays: bebin mituni ye chi koni ? man js e ino daram , mitooni ye niga bendazi bebini chetori config konamesh ?
<texima> سلام بر دوستان
<r3za> bache ye chi jaleb pish oomade baram too 12.04 bade ye seri etefaghat dige dokme haie minimize maximize va restore kar nemikone , masalan too ubuntu store ye chi mizaram roo download bad ke mikham hazfesh konam dokme haie bala kar nemikone va baiad bebandam ubuntu store ro va dobare baz konam ta ok she
<omido> دوستان برادران
<omido> این additional drivers
<omido> چرا ATI رو عین انسان نصب نمیکنه
<mahdy> omido: مال منم خراب بود
<omido> اوبونتو کلن تر زده در زمینه ی این چیزا
<omido> تو ۱۱.۱۰ هم همین مشکل رو داشتم انداختمش دور
<omido> تو اوپن سوزه مثل هلو نصب میشن درایورهای انحصاری
<mahdy> omido: بهتر ، مرده شور هرچی درایور انحصاری
<omido> نه بابا
<omido> باز رفتین تو جو استالمن بازی
<omido> درایورهای آزاد ای تی آی بسیار مزخرفن
<omido> شما فقط یه بازی ضایع مثل glest رو ۱۰ دقیقه بازی کن سیستمت شبیه کوره آجر پزی میشه
<omido> بازی هم بسیار کند و مزخرف اجرا میشه
<everplays> r3za, na dude, saram shoolooghe :|
<omido> Sorry, installation of this driver failed.
<omido> Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<everplays> chon ubuntu baghalie, in ke soal nadare
<everplays> omido, too http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ donbal-e ATI begard bebin chi gofte
<omido> thnx dude
<omido> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver
<omido> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide
<omido> None of the solutions work
<omido> ..
<ahmad> sallam carte graphic man http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3059&dl=1#ov
<ahmad> lotfan driver ubuntu
<ahmad> ra agar mitonid be man bedahid
<ali_> slam
<ali_> کسی در مورد نرم افزار caelinux میدونه
<ali_> caelinux
<ahmad> سلام
<ali_> salam
<ali_> help me
<fg> salam
<fg> man daram kubuntu 12.04 nasb mikonam. amma mogheye entekhabe partition intaller baste  mishe
<fg> kasi mitone rahnamaei kone?
<AHMAD_> سلام
<reza> hi
<esak> salam mikham bejaye grub az bootloader win estefade konam chikar konam ?
<esak> nixoeen can u help me ?
<nixoeen> esak: mishe vali ziad jaleb nist, behtare inkaro nakoni ;)
<esak> akhe midoni chera mikham inkaro konam. choon majboor shodam ubuntu ro 1 2 bar del konam ama badesh ke del kardam bootloader win ham az ben raft. hichi boot namishod
<esak> nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: khob ya windows ro repair mikoni ya ubuntu ro dobare nasb mikoni
<esak> khob aziz man namikham inkaro konam dge. hamin repair kardan win koli tool dasht nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: khob dar gheyre insoorat dige bootloaderet update nemishe ke, dardesaresh bishtare ;)
<esak> hala mishe bgi chetori bootloader win estefade konam. alan ham win nasbe ham ubuntu 12.04 ama bootloader grub  hast
<esak> nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: http://blogs.technet.com/b/port25/archive/2006/10/13/http-port25-technet-com-archive-2006-10-12-windows-and-linux-integration-3a00-a-conversation-with-the-author-aspx.aspx
<esak> nixoeen  en rastesh sakhte man dar un had linux balad nistam. ya ja to site khode ubuntu gofte bod . startup-manager ro nasb kon
<esak> ama man to software center ke mizanam startup-manager payda namikone
<esak> ??
<esak> nixoeen nazaret ba en chi hast. ba en ham mishe avaz kard ??
<esak> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EasyBCD
<nixoeen> esak: startup manager rabti be un nadare
<nixoeen> esak: khob mikhay easybcd nasb koni chikar?! bejash hamun grub ro bezar
<nixoeen> esak: faghat /boot ro joda bezar ke ba taghirat too linux grubet nappare ;)
<esak> khob mage namishe ba easybcd bootloader ro entekhab kard nixoeen ?
<nixoeen> esak: chera, vali khob grub ro ham bayad dobare nasb koni!
<esak> ok. beben man mikham bootloader win bashe ke vaghti ubuntu ro del kardam hadeaghal win bala biad nixoeen
<esak> yani to migi ta grub nabashe linux bala namiad ? hata age ya bootloader dge bashe
<arash> salam.mikhstam bedunam ke chetor mishe "back track" ro be surate "live" boot kard?
<ramin> salam ki ubuntu 12.04 nasb kare???????
#ubuntu-ir 2012-05-03
<tombrox> salam
<tombrox> hi to all
<tombrox> are you there?
<esak> agha kasi inja ubuntu 12.04 nasb karde ?
<esak> bade connect shodan be modem wirless en payam moghe boot shodane ubuntu miad ke khayli ham tool mikeshe " waiting for network configure" plz help
<esak> salam centooos
<centooos> esak, salam
<esak> agha man be ya moshek barkhordam help plz
<esak> centooos
<centooos> esak, che moshkeli?
<esak> agha man ubuntu 12.04 nasb kadram. badesh ba modem wireless internet vasl shodam. bade un harvaght ubuntu mikhad biad bala en payam ro ham payenesh minevise. khayli ham tool mikeshe. "waiting for network configure" badesham ke vared mishe modem wirless o amvaje wireless ro payda namikone ?!! centooos
<centooos> esak, ghablan chi estefade mikardy wirelesse laptopet gablan ok bode?
<esak> are doros bode centooos
<centooos> esak, ba in 12.4 ssid modem wirelesseto mitone shenasai kone? ssid modem hiden age bashe khodet bayad esmsho vared konia
<esak> ssid chi hast? bare aval ke khastam be modem vasl sham ke shenakht centooos
<centooos> esak, on esmi k bara modem wireless entekhab mishe SSID migan. pas ghablan shenakhte. khob modem daste khodete ya ba kesi dg estefade mikoni? asan ta che marhale mire on esme wirelesso alan nemibine ya mibinisho vasl mishi ama internet behet nemide?
<esak> modem khodam hast. faghat bare aval tonestam be modem vasl sham va ba dastoore  sudo pppoeconf internet vasl sham. bade un ke  payam aval boot shodane ubuntu omad. dge modem wireless ham namishnase centooos
<esak> centooos en link ro beben  en 2 ta payam poshte sar ham miad. waiting for....... va waiting up to 60........ http://petermolnar.eu/linux-tech-coding/ubuntu-11-10-disable-waiting-up-to-60-more-seconds-for-network-configuration/
<centooos> esak, bbin man daghighan motevajeh  nemisham moshkeelet az chie ama bbin gahi dastet mikhore kelide wirelesse ro laptop ro mizani khamoshe mishe
<esak> na azizi man un roshane. im sure centoos
<esak> centoos link ro didi
<centooos> esak, are didam ama nemidonam moshkelesh az chi mitone bashe
<centooos> esak, bbin ye bar dg to edit connectionet boro esme networketo pak kon az aval add kon o pass shabakato bedde bbin bazam tasiri nadare?
<esak> shabake man bedone pass hast centooos
<centooos> esak, gozashty kole mahal estefade konan:)
<esak> autoconnect nist centoos
<centooos> esak, age SSID it ro harkesi bbine mitone estefade kone dg mamolan hiden bayad kard be jahate amniat.
<esak> centoos en modem man maxnet hast. mikhastam wap2 bezaram barash. vali maloom nis aslan chi hast o kojast.
<centooos> esak:ip modemet chi hast? mamolan 192.168.100.1 e. ino bezan to ghesmate url browseret
<esak> midonam centoos. ghesmate wirless security ke miram  va mikham ramz bezaram maloom nis chi be chi hast.
<sdhfkjsdl> delam vase ubuntu tang shode
<sdhfkjsdl> in ubuntu jadide khobe?!
<sdhfkjsdl> kasi testesh karde?!
<zh> salam
<zh> gharare vase ubuntu jashn begirid ?!
<strnx|rdlBNC> salam zh
<strnx|rdlBNC> to site naneveshte zh?
<zh> strnx|rdlBNC:  vala nadidam
<zh> strnx|rdlBNC:  Shoma midonid?
<strnx|rdlBNC> zh☣ site ro nigah koni behtare
<strnx|rdlBNC> chon man khabar nadaram
<zh> strnx|rdlBNC:  nega kon in linko http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,34837.0.html inja neveshte ye chizaii
<zh> strnx|rdlBNC:  mikhastam daghigh bedonam age jashn bargozar mishe biam hey check konam
<zh> strnx|rdlBNC:  delam mikhad ubuntu jadido vijegihasho bebinam
<zh> strnx|rdlBNC:  kolan barname haye ubuntuiii ha kheily khobe adam koli chize jadid yad migire
<strnx|rdlBNC> nemidonam zh
<strnx|rdlBNC> man to bahresh nistam
<strnx|rdlBNC> zh☣ http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/whats-new
<zh> strnx|rdlBNC: man harchi darmorede ubuntu bedonam bazam in marasemo miam tooosh :D
<strnx|rdlBNC> saligheiye zh
<zh> strnx|rdlBNC:  are vali marasemeshon kheily khobe
<zh> strnx|rdlBNC: Age biay mifahmi manzoramo...
<zh> strnx|rdlBNC:  :)
<strnx|rdlBNC> man hal nemikonam zh kolan
<zh> strnx|rdlBNC:  bashe
<zh> strnx|rdlBNC:  shad bashi
<strnx|rdlBNC> pirooz bashi
<Man> Salam:-)
<safeith> سلام
<safeith> آیا روشی برای استفاده از https پروکسی در لینوکس است ؟
<dark-sun> safeith✪ peyda kardi be manam bego
<safeith> dark-sun: یعنی نیست ؟
<dark-sun> safeith✪ nemidunam, hosele nadashtam begardam :)
<safeith> dark-sun: اون وقت چه خاکی به سرم بریزم ؟
<dark-sun> safeith✪ khake karbala :D
<safeith> dark-sun: من چند روز هست دارم می گردم اما انگاری نیست
 * dark-sun tu ahvaz khaake karbala dare, gheymate khoob mifrooshe
<dark-sun> safeith✪ chan ruze migardi?
 * safeith خیلی نارحت هست
<safeith> dark-sun: از وقتی که اوبونتو نصب کردم
<dark-sun> safeith✪ ahan,  az hamoon ruze baruni
<dark-sun> yadame ghashang
<dark-sun> :P
<safeith> safeith: آقا من بدون اینترنت موندم و شما سر به سرم می زاری
<safeith> :'(
 * dark-sun ba pedaresham shukhi nadare... .oO{ beram ta babam nayomad...}
<safeith> dark-sun: یه چیزی اینجا نوشته
<safeith> اما کار نمب کنه که
<safeith> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php?topic=31807.0
 * dark-sun mire pishe babash...
<safeith> dark-sun: من هم می رم ویندوز و با پروکسیفایر حال می کنم :-)
<aliali> dar noskhe 12.04 install inside windows dare?
<aliali> kasi nis
<aliali> ?
<aliali> karam gire be khoda
<aliali> begin dgeeeeeeeeeeee
 * dark-sun nemidune...
<aliali> kasi inja nis ?
<aliali> pas inja chera esmesho gozshtin gap va goftogo ?
<aliali> ay baba
<aliali> ye soal dashtama
<aliali> modir site kojaei ke javab bedi :|
<aliali> kheili namardin be khoda
<esak> centooos
<centooos> esak, salam chi ka kardy. man barghe khonamon ghat shood.
<esak> hichi baba aso pas centooos.  man dge daram divone misham. nashod ya linux nasb konam rahat bahash kar konam
<centooos> esak, ek kash mitonesty modemeto ba ye systeme dg ya mobili k wireless dare test koni. az on ke motmaen shoody bery sare systemet
<centooos> esak, ye kar dg ham mishe kardy.
<centooos> esak, bbin age cd live az toozii dary bash bia bala bbin ba on wirelless mibini va vasl mishi ya na.
<centooos> esak, ya hardwaret moshkel dare ya in ubuntuii k nasb kardy karish kardy  k dg be wirelesset vasl nemishe
<esak> centoos paydash kardam moshkel az kojast. az file interface to poshe etc/network bod
<centooos> esak,taghir dade body tosh mage?
<esak> na. ama vaghti az dastore sudo pppoeconf estefade mikadram taghir midad centoos
<centooos> esak, bbin to ba adsl vasl mishy ya wireless?
<centooos> yani mostaghim ba cable be modem?
<esak> wireless centoos.yaki az bache ha rahnemayi kard. raftam be 2 khat akhar file interface # ezafe kardam doros shod. ama 2 bare ke az dastoore sudo pppoeconf estefade kadram baz hamoon asho hamoon kase
<centooos> esak, hardafe k mikhay vasl shy be net in dastoro mizani?
<esak> are centooos
<esak> modemam autoconnect nist. bridge hast centooos
<centooos> esak, yani chi bridge. asan alan to faghat niaze wirelesseto beshnasi besh vasl shii
<esak> khod badesh chetori internet vasl sham ?? centooos
<centooos> esak, alamate wirelees ro navar abzare bala safat mibini? rosh click kon connect to network dare fk konam
<centooos> esak, age SSID wirelesset broadcast kone va hiden nabashe bayad esme networketo tosh bbini
<esak> centooos what ???
<centooos> esak, alamate wirelesso mibini? runlevele 5 hasty dg?alan geraphic dary?
<esak> centooos alan to  linux nistam.ama alamat wireless nabodesh.
<centooos>  esak: chera dg baba . bala safat bayad bashe hast nadidish
<esak> are bare aval bod o vasl shodam, badesham sudo pppoeconf zadam internet vasl shodam centooos. bade un dge hichvaght naomad
<centooos>  esak, man nemidonam chi begam vala. hala farda bazam try kon.
<esak> centooos u debian dari?
<centooos> esak, na
<esak> chi dari pas centooos
<centooos> esak, soalet chie?
<esak> linux u chi hast centooos
<centooos> esak, ba debian kar nakardam tahala.
<esak> pas che linuxi dari centooos
<centooos>  esak, fedora daram, centooos daram. ubuntu ham daram.ama alan ba ubuntu am.
<esak> ok
<esak> centooos http://distrowatch.com/index.php?dataspan=26 felan mint avale
<centooos> esak, inam bbin :) . http://www.techradar.com/news/software/operating-systems/10-best-linux-distros-704584
<esak> centooos to firefox ubuntu  text site haye farsi khayli nazok neshon mide
<esak> why ?
 * dark-sun thinks... .oO{sky is high}
<centooos> esak, nemidonam. ama fk mikonam betoni avaz koni.
<esak> centooos aslan chetori mishe font farsi nasb kard ?
<centooos> esak, bbin ye link bod alan nadaramesh fk konam to google bezani bashe
#ubuntu-ir 2012-05-04
<Lham> salam,
<Lham> bebakhshid, KDbg kasi kar karde?
 * dark-sun thinks of bash, each 'case' should end with a 'esac'...
<esak> dark-sun salam
<dark-sun> esak✪ salam
<esak> dark-sun mage bara nasb font be en masir namiri .  home/.font
<dark-sun> ~/.fonts
<dark-sun> esak✪ ^\
<esak> ok eno beben  dark-sun man en  karo anjam dadam. directori   .font ro khodam sakhtam http://www.gooyait.com/1389/11/06/instaal-font-to-ubuntu.html
<dark-sun> esak✪ chi kar konam?
<dark-sun> .font*s*
<dark-sun> s dare
<dark-sun> fonts
<esak> ok dark-sun mamnoon. moshkel hamoon  s   bood
<esak> doros shod
 * dark-sun khoda ro shokr mikone va ye gusfand sar mibore...
<sade> hi
<sade> any body her
<safeith> dark-sun: سلام آقا
<dark-sun> safeith✪ salam ghorban
<safeith> dark-sun: خوبین شما
<safeith> dark-sun: من هنوز نتونستم روشی را پیدا کنم برای https شما چی ؟
<dark-sun> safeith✪ ey baba, man khoshhal shodam goftam shayad rahi josti
<safeith> dark-sun: یه جا نوشته بود با stunnel می تونید اما وقتی ست می کنم هیچ واکنشی نشون نمی ده
<safeith> dark-sun: سرور رو پینک می کنه اما صفحه ای نمی یاره
<safeith> :-(
 * dark-sun saresh ro mikharune ... {inaaee k in mige yani chi?}
<safeith> dark-sun: اگر روشی یافتی به من هم بگو
 * safeith خیلی نارحتِ چون بدون HTTPS اینترنت نداره
<safeith> :-(
<haala> salam
<haala> man ye moshkele kochik daram kasi mitone komakam kone?
<dark-sun> !ask | haala
<lubotu3> haala: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nixoeen> dark-sun: yani mishe ye roozi mardom bian va soaleshoon ro (bedune inke beporsan kasi hast komak kone) beporsan va hadde aghal 15 daghighe vaysan ta yeki beheshun javab bede? :D
<dark-sun> nixoeen✪ na nemishe :)
<dark-sun> :D
#ubuntu-ir 2012-05-05
<miadbahrami> ping
<miadbahrami> salam kasi hast betoone khafan komak kona
<miadbahrami> e
<miadbahrami> too ye sazman bad gir oftadam
 * dark-sun nist
 * miadbahrami eyval hame ubuntu kara
<everplays> heh! ham isfahani-e ham C# kar, natije hamin mishe dige. lo
<everplays> l
 * narcislinux ajab 
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3> another contentless ping... sigh...
<ali> سلام سئوال من این است که در لیبر آفیس روز های ماه را چطور میشود عوض کرد
<nixoeen> hi
<nixoeen> oops, in message maale inja nabud :))
<soft2fire_> salam kasi hast?
<soft2fire_> soal daram
<soft2fire_> کسی نیست؟
<soft2fire_> مرسی
<morteza_machin> salam
<morteza_machin> inja kasi hast ke too ubuntu herfei bashe?
<morteza_machin> aqa sadeq?
<morteza_machin> sadeq jan?
<morteza_machin> کمک کنید
<morteza_machin> به کمک یه حرفه ای نیاز دارم
<morteza_machin> کسی نیست؟
<morteza_machin> ای بابا
<nixoeen> har kodoom mian 2 min vaymisan sari miran :D Baba telephone ham bezani bishtar tool mikeshe yaroo telephonesho bardare :P
<jhjkfdsmbskj> salam
<ramin> sorry,ubuntu12.04 has experienced an internal error
<ramin> sorry,ubuntu12.04 has experienced an internal error
#ubuntu-ir 2012-05-06
 * miadbahrami salam bacheha kasi config server balade
<btral> salam
<btral> man ye file daram
<btral> mikham begam har khat az in file chand bar repeate shode
<btral> structure khasi ham nadare file ya khat haye on
<btral> ?
<btral> mesle in http://paste.scsys.co.uk/195883
<everplays> btral, sort /path/to/file | uniq -c
<btral> http://paste.scsys.co.uk/195884
<btral> everplays: tnx
<btral> everplays: ba awk ham kar kardid?
<saman> سلام
<saman> یه سوال راجع به نصب برنامه دارم
<saman> کسی میتونه کمک کنه؟
<saman> hi ashkan
<dark-sun> !ask | saman
<lubotu3> saman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<saeed> salam va vaght  bekheir man che tour  mitunam sourse ubuntu ro dashte basham mituni komakam koni
<kouhyar> salam khobin bacheha man 12.04 danwnlod kardam hala mikham php nasb konam komakm mikonin
<dark-sun> kouhyar✪ sudo apt-get install php
<kouhyar> nemikhad beram to sitesh????????
<kouhyar> vase barname ino mikhama
<kouhyar> dark jan komakam mikoni
<kouhyar> ?
<webnevesht> salam
<kouhyar> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package php
<kouhyar> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package php
<kouhyar> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package php
<kouhyar> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install build-essential
<pooya> salam
<pooya> man ye moshkeli ba update manager daram
<pooya> kesi mitoone komak kone/
<kouhyar> cheshe?
<behzad> salam
<behzad> آقا سوال دارم زیاااااااد
<behzad> کسی هست کمک کنه؟
<sara__> سلام
<sara__> من می خوام چند تا دستور رو  هر وقت سیستمم بالا می یاد خود به خود داخل ترمینال اجرا بشه
<sara__> اگه میشه یه کمکی کنید
<princef> salam, timezone ro chetori bayad touye "rc.conf" set kard ke saat 4:30 kam beshe?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-04-29
<btral> سلام
<btral> من از ویندوز فایل زیپ دارم
<btral> چطور تو لینوکس اکسترکتش کنم؟
<shohre> سلام
<shohre> کسی منو راهنمایی میکنه؟
<isolated> shohre: سوالت رو بپرس هرکی بلد باشه جواب میده
<shohre> من دانلود کردم چطور باید نصب کنم
<isolated> shohre: اوبونتو ؟ توو ویکی توضیح داده شده ! طرز نصب رو
<shohre> ملسی
<anoNxeRo> isolated, salam baradar
<isolated> anoNxeRo: salam basiji
<isolated> chetori baradar anoNxeRo ?
<anoNxeRo> isolated, babate! :/
 * anoNxeRo jorabesho samte isolated part mikone va mige SCO bemir!!
<isolated> :)))) :D gth anoNxeRo :D
<anoNxeRo> isolated, beja to miadbahrami mord! :/
<anoNxeRo> neshone girim oft karde aya! :!
<isolated> anoNxeRo: :)))
<anoNxeRo> isolated, yani chi tarze nasbesho tozih dade to wiki! bego, dd kone ro flash, bad systemo restart kone
<anoNxeRo> isolated, mint deb nasb kardam ro ye systemam
<isolated> shohre: in ketab ro download kon ,,, hame chio kamel tozih dade ==>>> http://ubuntu-book.org/
<anoNxeRo> kheili koshgele
<isolated> anoNxeRo: huh ? dd ? for noobs ??? taze dl karde :D r u kidding :D ???
<anoNxeRo> !noob | isolated
<lubotu3> isolated: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<anoNxeRo> khejalat bekesh isolated
<anoNxeRo> hatman bayad dark^sun khoda biyamorz inja mibod dahaneto ghirgoni mikard!! :/
<isolated> :)))
<isolated> anoNxeRo: khabari nadari azesh ?
<anoNxeRo> isolated, khasam az to beporsam
<anoNxeRo> ham shahriye to isolated az man miporsi!!
<isolated> zereshk anoNxeRo
<isolated> kheyli waghte azesh khabari nist anoNxeRo
<anoNxeRo> refaghat bo microsoft mide isolated !!!
<anoNxeRo> ehtemalan az invar rod khone ke dashte miyomade onvar! shena mikardeo ina
<anoNxeRo> ghargh shode!!
<isolated> anoNxeRo: LMDE nasb kardi ??? debianiiii !!! debian pfffff old :D
<isolated> ehtemalan ! hich ki azesh khabar nadare azesh :D
<anoNxeRo> isolated, mario hasi
<anoNxeRo> isolated, man hamdeb daram, ham LMDE, ham FBSD, ham haiku
<anoNxeRo> daram gentoo va gharcho ye test miknam
<anoNxeRo> bebinma chiye hey gharch mikoni to
<isolated> man gharch daram wa gentoo :D debian chiye babaaa
<anoNxeRo> !debian
<lubotu3> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<anoNxeRo> !debian | isolated
<lubotu3> isolated: please see above
<anoNxeRo> debian ine isolated
<anoNxeRo> balad nisi boro bekhon
<isolated> be darak :D in chiye anoNxeRo :D debian is sux :D
<isolated> ba oon aptitoon :)) sho'oor nadare ke
<anoNxeRo> isolated, what sux is your grammar!
<anoNxeRo> !troll | isolated
<isolated> anoNxeRo: sucks = sux = mozakhraf = chert = chetral :D
<isolated> brb
<anoNxeRo> isolated, your grammar sux
<anoNxeRo> end of that
<isolated> anoNxeRo: kollan manteghe toam Suxe :D
<anoNxeRo> man inja mantegh bekar nabordam isolated
<isolated> manam inja ro nagoftam , kolli goftam
<isolated> anoNxeRo: ^^^
<anoNxeRo> az ghavanin dastor zaban estefade kardam va sabet kardam ke grammar et irad dare
<isolated> manam az ghawanine manteghi estefade kardam wa motewajeh shodam manteghet suckse :D
<navid__> salam
<navid__> alo
<boby> hi
<boby> everybody
<boby> i'm new in ubuntu
<boby> I want to know is there any equal software for virtualization in linux
<boby> like vmware
<anoNxeRo> virtual box
<Melissa-> vvirtualbox
<Melissa-> *virtualbox
<anoNxeRo> !virtualbox | boby
<lubotu3> boby: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<boby> i is it really works ?
<boby> can instal vmware too ?
<anoNxeRo> boby, where are you from?
<boby> how to open old virtuals there
<boby> why
<boby> ?
<boby> is it important
<anoNxeRo> boby, u can install vmware. but its a proprietary software
<boby> i use virtualbox but i prefer vmware
<boby> i know
<boby> i want to use them for my own
<boby> as a lab on my laptop
<anoNxeRo> you have to buy it searach the net, there should be a source for vmware
<boby> is there any special solution
<boby> which is just gno based
<boby> i mean beside virtualbox
<anoNxeRo> u can also used qemu
<boby> oh i c
<Melissa-> why u don't want to try virtualbox
<boby> i have it now but i
<boby> want to know is there
<anoNxeRo> !vmware
<lubotu3> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<boby> any special tools which is just work on linux
<anoNxeRo> !vmware | boby
<lubotu3> boby: please see above
<boby> ok
<boby> dear lubotu3
<boby> so i can use vmware too ?
<boby> am i right
<anoNxeRo> thats a bot
<boby> ?
<anoNxeRo> it wont answer
<boby> ok
<boby> i'm newbe here
<boby> just another question
<boby> is there any special software which can not install on ubunt
<anoNxeRo> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&ved=0CDoQjBAwAQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fmy.vmware.com%2Fweb%2Fvmware%2Fdownloads&ei=9Gh-UdSMIKbp0QGdq4DQCQ&usg=AFQjCNFnkwHJQIwvljtG4zpikcNnL2sdHA&bvm=bv.45645796,d.dmQ
<boby> i work as web developer an security specialist
<anoNxeRo> boby, your question is vague
<boby> i mean i'm sure there is some tools for ftp and web development
<anoNxeRo> you can not run any software which has been compiled for another os on linux,
<boby> but i want to compelety move to ubuntu and do not use windows at all
<anoNxeRo> w8 a sec, let me find u something
<boby> thanks a lot
<boby> the last link is not open
<boby> does it downlond link of vmware ?
<anoNxeRo> http://www.linuxalt.com/linux-software/
<anoNxeRo> wait sorry for the link
<anoNxeRo> alternativeto.net/
<boby> خن ه ز
<boby> ok i c
<anoNxeRo> www.vmware.com/
<boby> ok
<boby> thanks for ur help
<boby> the software list is very helpfull
<boby> now i can deside
<anoNxeRo> anytime
<boby> it's nice to talk with you
<boby> it should be interesting for u
<boby> that i'm from a country which is copyright is not important at all
<boby> but i prefer to use linux due to it is more powerful and professional
<boby> thanks for ur great helps
<boby> bye for now
<anoNxeRo> ur ips from uk
<anoNxeRo> but i think i know where ur from
<boby> yes I use some sort of VPN
<boby> to open facebook here
<boby> but i'm from iran
<boby> it's very intresting for me that
<boby> i can not open vmware website with my open IP due to sancation
<boby> but with this i can open it too.
<anoNxeRo> midonam az irani
<anoNxeRo> niyazi be english nabod
<anoNxeRo> hamon aval porsidam ke farsi harf bezani
<boby> oh i c
<boby> من فکر کردم که شما ایرانی نیستی
<boby> به هر حال
<boby> مرسی از کمک شما
<boby> ببخشید اگر باعش زحمت شما شدم که انگلیسی حرف زدم
<anoNxeRo> zahmati nabod
<boby> مرسی فعلاً خدانگهدار
<anoNxeRo> bedroud
<Melissa-> anoNxeRo: 1 sanie dir gofti
<anoNxeRo> Melissa-, mohem nafs amale:D
<HDArtworks> salam
<anoNxeRo> salam
<HDArtworks> bacheha man mikham biam samte ubuntu
<HDArtworks> vali kheeeeyli gij shodam
<HDArtworks> soal ziad pish oomad e baram:D
<anoNxeRo> !ask | HDArtworks
<lubotu3> HDArtworks: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<HDArtworks> :D
<HDArtworks> man kodoom noskhe ro bayad nasb konam? 64 bit ya 32 bit?
<anoNxeRo> HDArtworks, systemet chiye?
<anoNxeRo> bastegi be cpu dare
<HDArtworks> ram 4 cpu intel cor 2 duo e7300
<anoNxeRo> HDArtworks, age ye google koni mibini ke 64 bit hast systemet
<HDArtworks> pas man bayad 32 bit nasb konam are? bad vase nasb bayad daghighan che konam? kenare win mishe nasb kard? ye drive dg ham bayad khali dashte basham engar are?
<anoNxeRo> HDArtworks, http://ark.intel.com/products/36463/Intel-Core2-Duo-Processor-E7300-3M-Cache-2_66-GHz-1066-MHz-FSB
<anoNxeRo> HDArtworks, nabayadi dar kar nist, mitoni 32 nasb koni, javab mide
<anoNxeRo> HDArtworks, niyaz be ye parttiong khali dari, hodoe 30-40 GiB javab mide
<anoNxeRo> va are mishe hardotashono kenare ham nasb kard (dual boot) be estalah
<HDArtworks> man 2tash ro dl kardam. farghi nadare pas? mitoonam bazi az bazia ro roosh run konam? mese fifa 13
<anoNxeRo> HDArtworks, shayad ba wine ya Play On Linux beshe nemidonam
<anoNxeRo> !playonlinux | HDArtworks
<anoNxeRo> !wine | HDArtworks
<lubotu3> HDArtworks: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<HDArtworks> faghat ye partition? chon chand ta matlab khoondam gofte bood 2ta partition mikhad
<anoNxeRo> HDArtworks, age 30-40 GiB khAli koni
<anoNxeRo> mitoni behesh begi ke inkaro bokone
<anoNxeRo> HDArtworks, hamishe niyaz nist 2ta, mitoni yeki ham bashe, defaultesh yekiye
<anoNxeRo> HDArtworks, bishtar ham hast
<HDArtworks> ba yeki moshkel dorost nemishe? chon khoondam ke momkene etelaat bepare ya kharab beshe.
<anoNxeRo> HDArtworks, onjori rahat tari, vali 2ta bashe behtare, ye 10GiB vase root (/) va ye 40GiB vase home (/home)
<anoNxeRo> mitoni vase boot va var ham joda gone bezari, hamchenin bara /usr
<HDArtworks> che sakhte:D gij shodim...:D pas man ye drive khali mizaram vase home 40gib. bad mishe ye 10 gib bezaram vase root ke etelaate dg ham toosh bashe?
<HDArtworks> ya hatman bayad root khali bashe? intor ke be nazar miad partition ziad lazem daram.
<anoNxeRo> HDArtworks, nago drive
<anoNxeRo> partition, ya beghole BSD ha slice
<anoNxeRo> HDArtworks, 2ta partiong mikhay
<anoNxeRo> HDArtworks, inkaro bokon, ye partion joda kon, to windows, 40GiB
<anoNxeRo> HDArtworks, bad format kon
<anoNxeRo> HDArtworks, vaghti ke dari ubuntu nasab mikoni, behet in entekhabo mide ke 2ta partition joda ashte bashi
<anoNxeRo> HDArtworks, bad vase nasb hamon 40 GiB ro entekhab kon, 10tash root baghiyash home
<HDArtworks> yani oon 40 gib ke sakhtam barash ro khodesh ye meghdaresh o joda mikone? ya bayad ye 10 gib dg ham barash besazam?
<anoNxeRo> man goftam 40 chon ke yechize maghole, mitoni bishtaresh koni, vali root ro kamtar nakon
<anoNxeRo> na khodesh joda mikone
<anoNxeRo> va inke ye partion swap ham mikhay
<anoNxeRo> aslan havasam be in nabod! :/
<HDArtworks> oh...:D pas shod 3ta???:(( intori ke kheyli sholoogh mishe...:Dswap ham khodesh misaze ya bayad barash besazam?
<anoNxeRo> ye yeki 2gib ham vase swap bezar khobe
<HDArtworks> swap ham khodesh misaze ya bayad barash besazam?
<anoNxeRo> ina hamash automate HDArtworks
<HDArtworks> aha.eyval:D age win va linux jofte ham nasb beshe mogheye avaz kardane win boot mire dg doroste?
<anoNxeRo> !grub | HDArtworks
<lubotu3> HDArtworks: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<HDArtworks> oon vaght chetori dobare dualboot konam? baz bayad linux nasb konam ya rahi dare?
<anoNxeRo> dual boot mishe niyazi be nasb nist
<anoNxeRo> grub nasb mishekhodesh dige karasho mikone
<HDArtworks> aha. cheghad tashkilat dare...:D khosham oomad. vali gij shodam...in code ha ro aslan nemifahmam
<HDArtworks> too forum ham bacheha ye estelahati migan ke mimoonam toosh...
<HDArtworks> az koja mitoonam bishtar yad begiram az ubuntu? too forum ziad chizi nadidam. mikham ghabl az nasb kamel befahmam chi be chie ke toosh namoonam. merci
<HDArtworks> salam. man avalin bar mikham ubuntu nasb konam. ba universal usb installer daram mirizamesh roo usb vali too ghesmate formatting moonde...
<HDArtworks> moshkelesh chie?
<HDArtworks> salam. man avalin bar mikham ubuntu nasb konam. ba universal usb installer daram mirizamesh roo usb vali too ghesmate formatting moonde...
#ubuntu-ir 2013-04-30
<Bahareh> could you help me , which graphical application is suitable for ubuntu 12.04?
<Bahareh> for mail server ?
<ali_> hi
<ali_> ye soal daram
<ali_> kasi hast?
<MHA152> سلام
<HDArtworks> salam doostan
<HDArtworks> man 1 bar system ro restart kardam alan zabane farsi rafte
<HDArtworks> nasb ham kardam
<HDArtworks> tooye languages hastesh vali vase type nist
<HDArtworks> salam. kasi nist moshkelat e mano hal kone?
<HDArtworks> har moghe miam miporsam kasi j nemide
<isolated> kooo soali ke moshkeleto gofte bashe ? HDArtworks
<isolated> sasy360: salam :D /msg ??
<sasy360> isolated, salam. khoobi?
<isolated> merci sasan khoobam , merci ke oomadi :D ,,, khodet khoobi ?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-05-01
<marandi> salam bache ha , man xubuntu nasb kardam rooie pc e ghadimim , hala ba aptoncd iso gereftam rooie ubuntu laptopam va vaghti ke mikham restore konam button load kar nemikone , hal ro nasb kardam , che konam ?!
<Maryam> ba salam
<Maryam> mekhastam bedonam narmafzar tarahi web site
<Maryam> baraye ubuntu
<Maryam> che sorakh daren
<Maryam> ke mesle dreamwaver bashe
<Maryam> ??????????????????
<Maryam> kasi nest javab mano bede
#ubuntu-ir 2013-05-02
<amir6723> salam be hame
<amir6723> che sakht bud peida kardani in channel
<amir6723> bebinam kasi hast ke tuneste bashe effect haye compiz ro roo unity faal karde bashe. masalan: cube rotate ro
<amir6723> ?
<DevilAttack> Salam Be Dostan
<DevilAttack> کسی هست بتونه کمکم کنه ؟
<DevilAttack> من نسخه  لینوکس اوبونتو رو نصب کردم
<DevilAttack> Ubuntu v13.04 x64
<javacoder> DevilAttack: hamishe soalet ro matrah kon dustan mibinan ageh tunestan komak midam
<DevilAttack> این نسخه بدرد کامپیوتر های شخصی و خونگی میخوره ؟
<DevilAttack> برای لپ تاپ ؟
<DevilAttack> برای درایورهای لپ تاپ چکار باید بکنم ؟
<javacoder> DevilAttack: noskheh haye 64 biti baraye memarie system haye 64 biti tarahi va compatible shudan
<javacoder> DevilAttack: cpu shoma 64 bitie ?
<DevilAttack> لپ تاپ رو تازه دستم اومده اصلا چک نکردم
<javacoder> DevilAttack: version 13 shenidam ke moshkel dareh va hanuz moredeh etminan nis
<DevilAttack> نصب شده لینوکس فقط کرک نشده
<javacoder> DevilAttack: modeleh laptopet ro check kon bebin manualeh sherkatesh to moarefish cpu ro chi zadeh
<DevilAttack> که نمیدونم باید برای کرک کردنش چکار باید بکنم
<javacoder> DevilAttack: linux ke crack nemiakhad!!!
<DevilAttack> Sony VGN-CS280J
<DevilAttack> از من برای ورود فعال سازی خواست
<DevilAttack> که باید به اینترنت وصل میشدم
<javacoder> DevilAttack: sony baz nistam lotfan boro sitesh va specification laptopet ro peyda kon o cpu ro bebin
<javacoder> DevilAttack: kolan ro version 13 raftan 1 meghdar zoodeh
<javacoder> DevilAttack: ubuntu ham linux khubi nis 1 spyware hast
<javacoder> DevilAttack: toziatam kamel bud , felan
<DevilAttack> مرسی
<DevilAttack> یه ورژن خونگی از لینوکس معرفی میکنی ؟
<javacoder> DevilAttack: 1 meghdar saram shulughe dude , in channel ham chenneleh arvahe kasi ziad javab nemideh lotfan boro az #5hit bepors
<DevilAttack> Shit ?
<javacoder> yes
<DevilAttack> SHit ?
<mehdi_> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2013-05-03
<marandi> salam , bache ha iso e 13.04 ro gereftam , agar mountesh konam va too software source ezafe konamesh mitoonam upgrade konam va moshkeli nakhaham dasht ?
<javacoder> marandi: 13 bug dareh dude
<marandi> javacoder: jedi ? upgrade nakonam ?
<javacoder> marandi: meileh khudeteh az philipballew ham ke ostadeh mituni beporsi vali hanuz baraye test 13 kheili zoodeh be nazaram ba moshkel roberot mikoneh
<javacoder> javacoder: ubuntu spyware ee bish nis
<javacoder> marandi: ^
<javacoder> marandi: agar ham spyware dus dari va privacy policy barat mohem nis ubuntu nasb kon
<marandi> javacoder: hey man ! gofti 13.04 nasb nakonam?!
<javacoder> [11:48] javacoder: marandi: meileh khudeteh az philipballew ham ke ostadeh mituni beporsi vali hanuz baraye test 13 kheili zoodeh be nazaram ba moshkel roberot mikoneh
<javacoder> [11:49] javacoder: javacoder: ubuntu spyware ee bish nis
<javacoder> [11:49] javacoder: marandi: ^
<javacoder> [11:49] javacoder: marandi: agar ham spyware dus dari va privacy policy barat mohem nis ubuntu nasb kon
<marandi> javacoder: na dige hala dar in had :)) ! khodet kodom dist ro dari ?
<javacoder> alan windows :))
<javacoder> marandi: vali Debian behtarinesheh fek mikonam
<javacoder> marandi: ghabul nadari ke ubuntu spyware nis ?!
<javacoder> marandi: ghabul nadari ke ubuntu spyware hst ?!
<marandi> javacoder: na :D in harfaie RMS e !
<javacoder> marandi: bi dalil nis dude , ageh programmer budi va packet haye systemet ro monitor mikardi mididi in ghaziaro
<marandi> programmer hastam ! fekre badiam nist
<javacoder> marandi: az lxsameer to #5hit ham mituni beporsi
<marandi> javacoder: ye rooz monitor mikonim bebinim chi mishe , khoobe ?
<javacoder> marandi: result hash ro net hast dude 1 search bezan dastgiret mishe
<marandi> javacoder: aight ! let me check it !
<javacoder> marandi: chrome ham ke umad kheili saro seda kard ama monitor ke mikonam mibinam ke koli data dareh be server haye mashkok mireh ke aslan man request nadadam
<javacoder> marandi: az lxsameer ham mituni beporsi behtar az man rahnamaeet mikoneh ( programmereh ghaviee hast )
<marandi> javacoder: age injooori bekhai hesab koni az mac begir ta google now o siri hame daran data mifrestan , vali khob in vazie ke baiad bahesh besazim khow !
<javacoder> marandi: na dude ! FireFox chera mesleh adam raftar mikoneh va privacy policy ro zire pa nemizareh
<javacoder> marandi: Linux 1 farhageh ta 1 OS
<javacoder> marandi: ghablesh ham goftam ageh ba privacy policy moshkeli nadari khuw ubuntu use kon
<marandi> javacoder: thanks btw man !
<javacoder> marandi: YW
<MehrdadSComputer> salam
<MehrdadSComputer> سلام
<MehrdadSComputer> کسی نیست؟
<Mina> salam
<Mina> baraye tarahi site narmafzar baraye ubuntu che khobe
<Mina> dar hade dreamwaver bashe
<Mina> kasi nist
<Mina> ???????????????
<Mina> کسی نیست جواب منو بده
<Neo> سلام
<Guest42838> سلام
<Guest42838> كسي هست؟
<Guest42838> ؟
<Guest42838> Hello
<saeed> salam
<saeed> دوستان ببخشید من اوبونتو رو نصب کردم بوت ویندوز پرید اونو برگردوندم گراب پرید الان هم هر کاری میکنم گراب رو برگردونم این ارور رو میده
<saeed> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda /usr/sbin/grub-bios-setup: warning: this LDM has no Embedding Partition; embedding won't be possible. /usr/sbin/grub-bios-setup: error: embedding is not possible, but this is required for RAID and LVM install.
<saeed> salam
<mahdi67> salam
<mahdi67> kasi hast?
<mahdi67> hi
<mahdi67> help me?
<mahdi67> کمک؟
<mahdi67> help me?
<mahdi67> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<mahdi67> kasiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiihasssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssst
#ubuntu-ir 2013-05-04
<ali> salam
<ali> kasi hast
<ali> ????
<Slacker> سلام
<anoNxeRo> salam
<Slacker> يك سوال داشتم
<anoNxeRo> !ask | Slacker
<lubotu3> Slacker: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Slacker> خوبي دوست عزيز؟
<anoNxeRo> Slacker, soalet in bood?
<anoNxeRo> ehy badak nisam
<Slacker> وقتي ميخوام تو انجمن حساب كاربري درست كنم.  يك گذينه مياد ميگه ايا شما روبوت هستيد. بعد نوشته بله خير. هرچي مينويسم ايرور ميده
<anoNxeRo> Slacker, fosh bede besh!
<anoNxeRo> Slacker, joz in man rahehali nemidonam, chon ozve anjoman nisam
<Slacker> خخخخخخخخخخخخخ
<Slacker> خب يه سوال ديگه
<Slacker> رفتي؟
<anoNxeRo> Slacker, jun
<Slacker> وايرلس تو لينوكس اسلكوير كار نميكنه.
<Slacker> Slackware 14
<anoNxeRo> chera mikone
<Slacker> خب چه جوري؟
<anoNxeRo> w8
<Slacker> چي؟
<anoNxeRo> sabr kon
<anoNxeRo> http://docs.slackware.com/slackware:beginners_guide
<anoNxeRo> http://docs.slackware.com/slackbook:wifi
<anoNxeRo> http://alien.slackbook.org/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=slackware:network
<Slacker> ممنون دوست عزيز
<anoNxeRo> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1783247.html
<anoNxeRo> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/how-to-setup-wireless-slackware-13-37-a-879292/
<anoNxeRo> http://www.slackwiki.com/Broadcom_Wireless
<anoNxeRo> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=7&ved=0CGcQFjAG&url=http%3A%2F%2Fswoes.blogspot.com%2F2009%2F06%2Fsetting-up-wireless-on-slackware.html&ei=DaOEUYSdKtbe4AOPwYGQDg&usg=AFQjCNH8e9Y1rFhEKmCdmx0v8MV-idfaFA&bvm=bv.45960087,d.dmg&cad=rja
<anoNxeRo> khahesh Slacker
<Slacker> شما خودت چه لينوكسي داري؟
<anoNxeRo> alan ya kolan?
<Slacker> كلاً :D
<anoNxeRo> debian, vali ba axaresh kar kardam
<anoNxeRo> ye modat ham slackware dashtam
<anoNxeRo> Slacker, http://www.absolutelinux.org/
<Slacker> چه جالب. منم دبيان و اسلكوير
<anoNxeRo> distro haye dige ro ham daram maze mikonam
<Slacker> ممنون دوست عزيز. باي
<saeed> salam
<anoNxeRo> salam
<amnsbr> salam, man ye moshkeli ba partitionbandi daram, kasi mitune komak kone?!
<Vahid> Slm
<mahdi67> hi
<mahdi67> salam
<mahdi67> hhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<mahdi67> help me?
<mahdi67> سلاااااااااااااااااااااااام
<mahdi67> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<mahdi67> hooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
#ubuntu-ir 2013-05-05
<marandi> salam bache ha ! man ubuntu nasb kardam rooie PC am ke ghadmi hastesh , 13.04 , vali style background dialog haie window toosh beham rikhte , mesle backe dashboard,Alt+Tabl,Shudown ,http://oi42.tinypic.com/5mhjer.jpg che konam ?
<juular> salam be hame
<C21H20O6> juular: durud
<Guest28210> salam
<Guest28210> hi
<Guest28210> hello?
<Guest28210> :/
<Guest28210> any one
<juular> saalam . omidvaram moshkeli pish naioomade bashe
<Guest28210> salam juular
<Guest28210> khodaro shokr yeki hast
<juular> khob :/
<Guest28210> juular,  man modate ziyadiye ke ba linuxa ashena hastam , vali jadidan mikham ye ftp server rahandazi konam
<Guest28210> ke albate bayd to centos bashe vali fek nakonam tanzimat inghad tafavot dashte bashe
<Guest28210> ba VSFTPD
<juular> Guest28210: delam mikhast mitonestam komaket konam
<Guest28210> :(
<juular> Guest28210: ama chizi az ftp serverha nemidoonam :|
<juular> ama fekr konam betooni az linuxhomenetworking chizi yad begiri
<Guest28210> juular,  kasi ya roomi ro nemishnasi ke betone komakam kone
<juular> farsi ?
<Guest28210> ye roome?
<Guest28210> juular,  na farghi nadare
<juular> farsi ya englisi ?
<juular> http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch15_:_Linux_FTP_Server_Setup
<Guest28210> en ham bad nist
<juular> server farsi faghat fedora va parsidora ro mishnasam ama ubuntu aksaran EN hastan ;)
<Guest28210> juular,  room farsi fedora chiye?
<juular> nemidoonam . az to sitesh fedora.ir peida kon
<Guest28210> okok
<Guest28210> juular,  , tnxxxxxxxxx
<juular> kashki mitonestam komaket konam
<Guest28210> juular,  age yad greftam miyadm behet migiam, vaghan be dard bokhore ye ftp server dashte bashi
<juular> Guest28210: mer30
<Guest28210> rasti roomeshon ham fedora-fa hast
<juular> Guest28210: roye freenode ?
<Guest28210> are
<Guest28210> lol , vali kasi nist taghriban , onam ke hastan khaban....
<juular> vsftpd ba in moshkelet chie ?
<Guest28210> vsftpd, ye mohite matni vase tanzimatesh dare
<Guest28210> aval inke bayd configesh konam
<Guest28210> badesham inke behesh user ezafe konam
<juular> dashtam in maghalaro mikhondam http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch15_:_Linux_FTP_Server_Setup cinfigeshro neveshte
<Guest28210> configesh bayd amn bashe
<Guest28210> manam daram hamoni ke send kardin ro mikhonam
<juular> bezar kamel bekhoonam bad baham sohbat mikonam
<Guest28210> ok
<juular> :D mikonim*
<Guest28210> ;)
<z__> juular,
<juular>  ?
<z__> chi shod , be natiche residi?
<z__> rasiyatesh man halam khob nist bayd beram esterahat konam.
<juular> ok bashe boro
<juular> badan harf mizanim
<z__> ok, tnx and seee ya
<z__> bye all
<MIna> salam
<juular> slm
<MIna> baraye tarhi web az che narmafzare estefade konam
<MIna> dar hade dreamwaver bashe
<juular> ta onjayee ke man midoonam narmafzari be ghodrate dreamwaver toye linux vojod nadare .
<juular> bishtar ba code saro kar dare
<MIna> hala dar hamn had bashe
<juular> bezar ye search konam behet miigam
<MIna> mer30
<MIna> kompozer nasb kardam vali zeyad jalb nest
<juular> http://www.linuxalt.com/linux-alternatives-to/windows/dreamweaver.html
<juular> alt haye jalebi dare
<juular> apatana studio ham khobe
<MIna> onli ke link dade down kojast?
<MIna> aha chanta narmafzar dar hade dreamwaver hastan doroste
<juular> bale
<juular> albate geany bishtar code dare ta ui
<MIna> ??
<MIna> nagerftam che goften
<juular> "geany" ham yeki az narmafzarhast , ke bishtar ba code kar mikone .
<MIna>  bluefish khobe?
<MIna> na mkham ham kod bashe ham ide dashte bashe
<juular> bluefish va kompozer az hame bishtar estefade mishe
<MIna> mer30
<juular> ;)
<MIna> sudo apt-get install bluefish ino man zadam
<MIna> tamom shod
<MIna> yani nasb shode
<MIna> koja mere
<MIna> peda kardam
<juular> :-)
<MIna> man toye win
<MIna> ye narm afzar darim
<MIna> ke ba interanet kar mikone
<MIna> va bayad be in maser berim
<MIna> windows/system32/drivers/etc
<MIna> ye file hastesh be esme hosts
<juular> toye linux ham host darim
<MIna> ke bayad ye takherati behesh ezafe kinim
<MIna> yani bayad ye cheze mesle in bezanim
<MIna> 127.0.0.0                  gamdad
<juular> sudo nano /etc/hosts
<MIna> toye linux bayad koja in takherato anjam bedam
<juular> esme file ine --> "/etc/hosts/"
<juular> command --> " gksu gedit /etc/hosts"
<MIna> kojash benevesam
<MIna> va save konam
<juular> be akhare file ezafe konid
<MIna> kolam khaliye
<juular> ye lahze
<juular> na khali nist
<juular> ehtemalan  eshtebah masir dadin
<juular> dobare check kon
<MIna> man zadam hiche tote file /etc/host nest
<juular> host na "hostS"
<juular> s akharesh yadet raft ;-)
<MIna> chejori az in mohit kharej besham
<juular> mohito text o migi ?
<MIna> ARE
<juular> kodom mohit ?
<juular> CTRL + Q
<juular> ya ALR+ F4
<juular> ALT*
<MIna> save chejoreye
<anoNxeRo> ^s bara save
<anoNxeRo> ctrl+s
<juular> agar taghirati dade bashin khodesh migi " mikhayn save konin ? "
<anoNxeRo> sorry
<juular> kari az dastam bar miad anoNxeRo?
<anoNxeRo> juular, dastor save bood
<MIna> dadam vali vaghti ctrl+s mezanim cheze namiporse baraye save
<MIna> ^s
<MIna> yani che
<anoNxeRo> ^ nemad ctrl hast
<anoNxeRo> MIna, osolan nabayad beporse, chon ke save as nakardi ke
<juular> ctrl + S har fili baz bashe hamono save mikone
<MIna> ok shod
<MIna> mer30
<MIna> hala ye narmafzar daram ke baraye in barname bayad toye win nasb beshe'
<MIna> esmesh ine
<MIna> ghtrasfer
<MIna> gptransfer
<MIna> gptransfer technology
<MIna> baraye linux darim?
<juular> ye min sabr kon bebinam
<anoNxeRo> MIna, karesh chiye?
<juular> mishe dar morede barname bishtar begi  ?
<MIna> ok
<MIna> vaghti taghirato toye file host
<MIna> dadim
<MIna> narmafzar az tarigh
<MIna> internetexplorer ejra mikonim
<juular> اتوماسیون اداری . anoNxeRo
<MIna> dar vaghe otomasun edari hastesh
<MIna> nameyahe havi file doc
<MIna> bayad in barname nasb bashe ta baz beshan
<MIna> karesh ine
<juular> ye soal MIna : chera dari az linux estefade mikoni ?
<juular> man chizi peida nakardam MIna. shayad anoNxeRo bedoone !!!
<MIna> shon dousesh daram
<juular> :-) bale darkesh mikonam manam
<MIna> bishtar bara tarhi web mekham akhe ham jazabe ham bahal ham doust dashtani
<juular> gptransfer shayd beshe ba "wine" nasb kard
<juular> !wine
<lubotu3> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<MIna> ye soal dege
<MIna> openoffice file doc mekhone doroste
<juular> bale mikhone ,
<MIna> ok
<MIna> babat hameche mersi
<MIna> dasteton dard nakone
<MIna> ye 5 min beram meyam
<juular> khahesh mikonam
<anoNxeRo> https://github.com/fr4nk5ch31n3r/gtransfer
<juular> :D
<anoNxeRo> in nist MIna ?
<juular> ah eyval anoNxeRo
<anoNxeRo> brb
<MIna> bezar test konam
<MIna> fekr konam bishtar baraye technology asp bashe
<juular> benazar kami LINUXy miad . va in khobe :D
<MIna> dow kojast
<MIna>  gpransfer /
<MIna> na  gtransfer
<juular> baraye enteghal GP azash etefade . parvande mariz ??
<juular> mikonin*
<juular> !gptransfer
<Mina> bazam salam
<Mina> mekham dastore route bezanam
<Mina> man ye kart shabake daram ba addres ip
<Mina> 172.20.1.5
<Mina> netmask 255.255.255.0
<Mina> gatwey mekhab ba route bedam
<Mina> akhe  man 2ta karte shabake daram
<Mina> yeki internete yekish ham local
<Mina> ????????"
<Mina> alooooooooooo
<anoNxeRo> http://www.mums.ac.ir/hit/fa/automation
<anoNxeRo> Mina, gatway mikhay?
<Mina> route add -net 10.10.10.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.1.1 dev eth0
<Mina> man 2ta karte shabake daram
<anoNxeRo> Mina, bezan ip route add default via
<Mina> yekis ip 192.0.0.0 toye in renj meger ke male internete
<Mina> yekish ham toye reng 172.0.0.0 hastesh
<anoNxeRo> 172 mamolan vase loophast
<Mina> oni ke 172 hastesh gatwey dasti namedam behesh bayad route bezanam
<Mina> ta ham internet bashe ham shabake dakheli pin g dashte basham
<juular> !help route
<Mina> hala ino velesh kon
<Mina> man php5 ra ba dastote apt-get install php5
<Mina> nasb kardam
<Mina> toye masir /var/www
<Mina> vaghti mekhab cheze ezaf konam nameshe
<Mina> ??
<juular> v.v man ba php5 ashna nistam
<Mina> nasbesho megam
<Mina> install phpmyadmin ?????????/
<Mina> in cheto
<juular> nemidoonam , bezar ye kami darmorede on chiza yad begiram , miam komak
<juular> Mina: inja darmorede dota file 1. php.ini 2. httpd.conf harf zade
<juular> bebin toye /lib php.ini dari ?
<juular> http://www.developertutorials.com/tutorials/php/how-to-install-php-5-on-linux-7-12-19-961/
<Mina> dastoresho meshe begin
<juular> ye soal
<juular> soal chi bood ?
<Mina> nadaram
<Mina> man php5 nasb kardam
<juular> faghat ?
<juular> apache2 chetor ?
<Mina> vaghti mekham masaln ye file bezaram dakhele poshaye www
<Mina> namezare
<Mina> nasb nakardam
<Mina> taze daram phpmyadmin nasb mekonam
<juular> bayad root bashi
<juular> ta betooni chizi to on pooshe berizi
<Mina> na ba name karbari khodam
<juular> gksudo nautilus <--- estefade kon
<Mina> che
<juular> ye lahze
<juular> tanha jayee ke ejaze dari tosh chizi berizi poshe ye /home/$username hast
<juular> magar inke ba user root biay too
<Mina> akhe poshaye www
<Mina> toye home hastesh
<Mina> man age bekhab kode benevesam
<Mina> bayad bezaram toye www
<juular> to home nemitoni chizi berizi 0.o che jaleb ... :|
<anoNxeRo> chera to home mishe nevesht, ye folder be name public_html hast
<anoNxeRo> onja mishe nevesht, mamolan to shell ha, inkaro mikonan bad vase dastresi bayad beri domian.com/~home_name/index.html
<anoNxeRo> Mina, bebin SimpleHRM orangehrm weberp waypointhr
<anoNxeRo> ina be karet nemiyan?
<Mina> man apahi2 nasb kardam hala chekar konam
<anoNxeRo> Mina, bezan 127.0.0.1
<anoNxeRo> bebin chi miyad?
<Mina> hamon file ke dakhele var/www/hastesh
<Mina> kodesho meyare
<juular> to manual PHP.com neveshte . sitehaye shoma toye /var/www miad
<anoNxeRo> Mina, khob ye file index.html besaz, harchi mikhay biyare barat
<Mina> akhe man nametonam toye /var/www cheze berezam
<Mina> man phpmyadmin nasb kardam hala chejore ejrash konam ????????//
<anoNxeRo> It works!
<anoNxeRo> This is the default web page for this server.
<anoNxeRo> The web server software is running but no content has been added, yet
<anoNxeRo> bayad in biyad dar asl
<Mina> ejrash kardam
<Mina> phpmyadmino ejra kardam
<Mina> hala monde faghta /var/www
<juular> bayad az "sudo " estefade koni
<juular> yani bayad root bashi .
<Mina> yani bayad az terminal copy konam onja?
<anoNxeRo> Mina, ba root nariz, ye folder ba root besaz, bad permission change kon ba user khodet boro
<juular> anoNxeRo: are rast migi mer30 manam haminkaro mikonam
<Mina> chejoro permision www toye terminal azad konam
<Mina> ke beshe cheze tosh rekht
<juular> sudo -i
<Mina> daghightar mege
<anoNxeRo> Mina, bezan sudo mkdir /var/www/mina && chown mina /var/www/mina && chgrp mina /var/www/mina
<Mina> akhe poshaye www ra daram
<Mina> faghat bayad permision avaz beshe'
<anoNxeRo> Mina, injori koni rahat tari
<anoNxeRo> hey ham nemikhad dam be deghighe sudo koni
<anoNxeRo> man tosiye nemikonam permission khode www ro avaz koni
<Mina> mage age mkdir bezanam namire ye poshe dorost kone be esme www
<juular> Mina: anoNxeRo chandta piran bishtar pare karde . be harfesh gosh koni behtare
<Mina> vaghti az ghabl bashe pegham khata namede
<anoNxeRo> man tshirt pare kardam piran pare nakardam
 * anoNxeRo aslan ahle piran nist
<juular> lo
<juular> lol
<juular> ye poshe be esme mina dorost mikone na www
<anoNxeRo> Mina, in dastoro bezani mkdir mikone
<Mina> onvaght kodam ejra meshe
<juular> ..... mkdir /var/www/"mina" ....
<anoNxeRo> Mina, bezan sudo mkdir /var/www/mina && sudo chown mina /var/www/mina
<anoNxeRo> bedone gume
<Mina> ok
<Mina> mer30
<juular> manzooram in bood ke mina dooroost mishe na www
<juular> :_D
<juular> ty anoNxeRo
<anoNxeRo> bad bezan touch /var/www/mina/index.htm  && sudo ln -s /var/www/index.htm /var/www/mina.hmt
<anoNxeRo> <juular> :_D <<=- mamakhet oftad!!!
<juular> CHI ?!!!!! ":_D" mamakh omadane ?
<juular> chand sale linux dar hade pro kar mikoni ?
<anoNxeRo> juular, :-D bayad bashe na :_D <<=- inja age deghat koni damaghet oftade
<juular> on ke eshtebah typi bood :-D
<anoNxeRo> juular, beharhal mamakhet oftad ro zamin
<juular> ye lotfi mikoni anoNxeRo ?
<anoNxeRo> juular, ?
<juular> ye information az ID man begir bebin Full Name ro zade ?
<anoNxeRo> * [juular] (~ali@2.177.157.13): Ali Nourzad
<juular> midoni chejori mitonam baresh daram ?
<anoNxeRo> juular, ba chi miyay?
<anoNxeRo> !telepathy
<juular> empathy
<anoNxeRo> !kill juular
<juular> are
<anoNxeRo> !kill
<lubotu3> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<anoNxeRo> juular, ba empathy kar nakardam
<anoNxeRo> nemidonam vali to config dare
<juular> mer30
<anoNxeRo> ba irssi weechat pidgin va xchat kar kardam
<anoNxeRo> vali
<anoNxeRo> on na
<anoNxeRo> juular, nicketo register kon
<anoNxeRo> juular, /msg nickserv help register
<juular> anoNxeRo: ok
<anoNxeRo> vali rabti be ident ina nadare ha
<juular> peidash kardam
<juular> hamontor ke gofty config dasht khodesh
<anoNxeRo> * [juular] (~ali@2.177.157.13): Ali
<juular> ye chizi to ubuntu help mide ama inja na . /msg nickserv help register
<Slacker> سلام.
<Slacker> سوال دارم. كسي هست جواب بده؟
<Melissa-> Slacker:  aval soaleto bepors..agar kasi too oon zamine etelaat dasht komaket mikone.
<Pespsi> سلام. ميخوام در همين انجمن اوبونتو ثبت نام كنم. ولي يه سوال امنيتي هست كه هر جوابي ميدم درست نيست. سوال اينه ايا شما روبوت هستيد كه با بله و خير بايد حواب بديم. هر كدوم ك ميزنم ميگه اشتباهه
<Pespsi> ?
<Mina> salam
<Mina> wifi lob tabamo chejore nasb konam
<HDArtworks> salam. man driver card graphic ro khastam update konam. alan launcher va dasht nistesh. har chi rahe hal bood test kardam. chetori dorost mishe? mamnoon
<Mina> toye ghesmat network hastesh vali vaghti on mezanam roshan nameshe'
<Mina> dobare mepare roye off
<HDArtworks> 1bar ashod tooye IRC kasi javab bede...
<Mina> alooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Mina> baba na salamati poshtebani hastesh ha
<Mina> hastin
<Mina> salam
<Mina> phpmyadmin
<Mina> nasb kardam
<Mina> hengam nasb ye ramz azam khast
<Mina> ke man 12345
<Mina> zadam
<Mina> vafgti mekham ejra konam
<Mina> esme user che bezanam'
<Mina> ??
<Mina> chejore ye barname ro haz konam
<Mina> 'vaghean kasi nest j bede
<Mina> chejore password phpmyadmin avazesh konam ono faramosh kardam
<Mina> #1146 - Table 'phpmyadmin.pma_recent' doesn't exist
<Mina> in pegham yani che'
<Mina> baz az ejraye php my admin omade
<MGH> man vaghti miyam ubuntu 13.04 ro az roye hard nasb konam, khata mide va "BOOT>" ro miyare
<C21H20O6> MGH: haji 13 chera mikhay nasb koni !?
<C21H20O6> MGH: az bug khushet miad?
<MGH> akhe alan 12.1 daram
<MGH> in ham kam moshkel nadare
<MGH> goftam shayad behtar beshe
<C21H20O6> MGH: search kon ubuntu spyware ee bish nis
<C21H20O6> MGH: faghat user friendly hast
<MGH> motevajeh nashodam
<C21H20O6> MGH: spyware miduni chie ?!
<MGH> na
<MGH> chi hast aziz?
<C21H20O6> MGH: pas search kon
<MGH> ok, thanks
<C21H20O6> MGH: debian be in khubi chera debian nasb nemikonid
<MGH> akhe ba unity kheyli hal kardam
<MGH> khob baraye chi in etelahat ro ubuntu jamh mikone?
<C21H20O6> MGH: be hamoon dalili ke google info user hasho ( ke joze privacy policy ham hast ) ro az chrome jam mikoneh
<MGH> ads?
<MGH> baraye tablighat hastesh dige
<MGH> khob in ke zarari nadare
<C21H20O6> MGH: ads chie baba , kar haye mohem tar , raftar shenasi mikonan , ertebatatet ro check mikonan , tahlilet mikonan ta bedunan salighat chie ke baraye app haye ayandashun use konan
<C21H20O6> MGH: bahs in nis ke zarar nadareh ya dareh , privacy policy ro zireh pa mizaran
<MGH> az on lahaz dorost hast
<MGH> ma ham to sherkat sahy mikonim moshtari ro behtar beshnasi(niyazhash ro) ta betonim behtar khadamat bedim
<MGH> kolan ziyad sakht nagir aziz
<marandi> salam bache ha , vase antivirus chi nasb konam ?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-04-28
<azitrex> nixoeen_: salam moeen
<nixoeen_> azitrex, dorood
<azitrex> nixoeen_: durud bar to :)  dastaneh ip haye rangeh 169.254. ro miduni chie ?! behesh  "link local" addresses ham migan
<nixoeen_> azitrex, Yek IP hast ke vaghti DHCP Server dar kar nabashe be computer ha dade mishe ta betunan ba ham ertebat bargharar konan
<azitrex> nixoeen_: az lahazeh amniati khatarnak nis ? man alan 1ki az in ip haro daram ke mizanam azam username password routeramo mikhad vaghti vared mikonam varedeh mohiteh admineh routeram mishe !
<azitrex> nixoeen_: be nazar miad static ham bashe
<nixoeen_> azitrex, Un IP ei ke to dari 169... nist, 192.168... e ehtemalan
<nixoeen_> azitrex, Agar Routeret chenin IPei gerefte, yani portesh dastresi be DHCP-Server nadashte
<nixoeen_> azitrex, tooye shabakat bayad ye DHCP-Server bashe ta IP ro begiri ya dasti IP ro bedi
<nixoeen_> Access e Webpanel esh ham mituni rooye port e WAN bebandi ke az birun kasi natoone behesh vasl beshe
<azitrex> nixoeen_: manzoret in optioneh ? Enable Ethernet WAN on Port on/off
<nixoeen_> azitrex, Tooye tanzimate router mituni begi ke Webpanel esh ro beshe az Wan ham dastresi dasht ya na
<azitrex> Ethernet WAN allows you to connect the fiber/xDSL/cable modem cable to your DSL-N10 specified Ethernet WAN port for a fast Internet service. If Ethernet WAN is enabled, DSL WAN will be disabled. If Failover/Failback is enabled, the Primary WAN connection is DSL WAN, and the Backup WAN connection is Ethernet WAN.
<azitrex> areh fek konam mishe nixoeen_
<nixoeen_> azitrex, gereftan e IP e 169... normal nist. Bayad tooye shabake ya DHCP dashte bashid ke IP e dorost begire, ya inke IP e Static bedi behesh
<azitrex> nixoeen_: un khateh 13 ke change password zadeh chi unam normal nis ?
<nixoeen_> azitrex, Password e default aksare router ha admin hastesh
<nixoeen_> azitrex, agar hanuz passwordet baraye admin kar mikone, normal hastesh
<azitrex> nixoeen_: khub chera to lineh 13 zadeh change password ?!
<azitrex> user pass bedam beri to routeramo bebini ?
<nixoeen_> azitrex, momkene vaghti password set nashode, har dafe password ro be admin avaz bokone
<nixoeen_> azitrex, chon routeret IP e valid nadare, man nemitunam az inja behesh vasl besham
<azitrex> nixoeen_: passwordo hamoon ruzeh aval avaz kardam
<azitrex> ba un ip ke to msg goftam shoma nemituni connect shui ?
<azitrex> hamoon 169.254.101.
<nixoeen_> azitrex, na. Un IP valid nist, route nemishe ;)
<azitrex> aha pas momkeneh to hamin range ip khudam valid bashe
<azitrex> momken ham hast DHCP markazi bashe , emroozam koleh ssl ha to iran bayad confirm beshan ta site baz beshe va mesleh inkeh daran
<azitrex> ssl haro dast kari mikonan nixoeen_
<nixoeen_> azitrex, SSL haro ke nemitunan dastkari konan, vali daran "Man in the middle" anjam midan
<azitrex> nixoeen_: ghablan ssl ha valid budan vali alan valid nistan va FireFox mikhad dasti unaro confirm konim
<azitrex> vaseh man in middle ham bayad befahman ke data chie dg pas niaz be key ha daran
<nixoeen_> azitrex, Vaghti ke dari SSL Certificate ro confirm mikoni, yani ye CA e valid nadare. In yani Key maale khode unast va mitunan ettela'at ro shonood konan
<azitrex> nixoeen_: areh dg dard hamineh ;) dg man in middle ro in modeli hal mikonan :P
#ubuntu-ir 2014-05-01
<kajair> درود و خسته نباشید. چطور میتونم یه آیکون پک برای اوبونتو نصب کنم؟
<kajair> ?
<kajair> motasefane javabi nagereftam
<ni__> salam
<amirr> دوستان چندتا کانال irc خوب سراغ دارید ؟
#ubuntu-ir 2014-05-02
<alistack008> دوستان کریو چرا تو اوبونتو بازی در میاره
<alistack008> من باید ۴ الی ۵ بار
<alistack008> ریلود کنم یا ریستارت کنم تا بتونه وصل شه
<alistack008> میدونید مشکل از چیه؟؟؟
<Mustafa> guys anyone knows how can I switch L alt and win key on my keyboard?
<Mustafa> plz share something ultimated
<Mustafa> سلام
<Mustafa> کسی هست سوال من رو جواب بده؟
<Mustafa> is there any body?
<Hassan> hi
<Guest56514> ?
<azitrex> nixoeen : durud /msg?
<nixoeen> azitrex, Dorood. Agar soale khosoosi hastesh, are
<azitrex> nixoeen: ok , dar moredeh DMCA , matnesho khundam , cheturi in file sharing ha az dastesh farar mikonan miduni ?
<nixoeen> azitrex, Migan ke chizi ke share shode tavassote una nist, mardom share kardan
<azitrex> nixoeen: ba report abuse ham ke gozashtan dg hameh chiz haleh?
<nixoeen> azitrex, taghriban!
<azitrex> nixoeen: akhe to ghanonesh umadeh ke hatta komak , ya sakhtaneh abzari baraye dor zadaneh copy right ham jormeh
<azitrex> nixoeen: vaseh ineh ke shak kardam chun az in did bebini 1 abzar mahsub mishe
<nixoeen> azitrex, khob to avvalesh az User ta'ahod migiri ke chizi ke khalafe copyright e share nakone
<azitrex> nixoeen: ageh kard o abuse umad o sabetam shud man bayad accounteh useramo pak konam ?
<nixoeen> azitrex, are
<azitrex> nixoeen: accounteshu ya filesho ?
<nixoeen> azitrex, bastegi be agreementi dare ke ba user dari va ghavanine keshvari ke tooshi
<nixoeen> azitrex, hamchenin keshvari ke server tooshe
<azitrex> nixoeen: Thanks , az komaket mamnon
#ubuntu-ir 2014-05-03
<keshen> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2014-05-04
<Mustafa_> hi, is ther any one to answer my qes?
<Mustafa_> still not
<Mustafa_> ok then
<Iterator> Hello there
<Iterator> is there anyone here?
<cyb3r1s3c> exit
#ubuntu-ir 2015-04-27
<mahdi67> سلام
<mahdi67> کسی هست یک مشکل فوری فوتی دارم
<mahdi67> help me?
<mahdi67> hi
<mahdi67> kasi hast?
<mahdi67> koooooooooooooooooomaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaak
<Azitrex> :)
<Anonymous_> Hi guys
<Anonymous_> hi baba
<Anonymous_> salam arz shod
<Anonymous_> kasi nist ?
<Anonymous_> no
<Anonymous_> noch
<Anonymous_> kasi nist :|
<Arash> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2015-04-28
<jupiter> salam kasi hast
<atg> Hi all
#ubuntu-ir 2015-04-29
<soheil> سلام
<soheil> دوستان
<soheil> کسی هست کمک کنه
#ubuntu-ir 2015-04-30
<fateme> salam
<fateme> kasi mitone javabe mano bede?!
<MortezaE> salam
<MortezaE> befarmayid
<fateme> salam
<fateme> man noskhe 14.04 ubuntu daram
<fateme> dishab baram peyghame upgrade baraye noskhe 15.04 omad
<fateme> zadam ro upgrade
<fateme> alan ghesmate configuring mysql  client hang karde
<fateme> chika konam
<fateme> mamnon misham komqkam konin
<MortezaE> fateme, manzur az ghesmate configure chie?
<MortezaE> fateme, dpkg-reconfigure ?
<MortezaE> fateme, ^
<fateme> na...toye upgrade panel ye seri marahelo neveshte mese prepare to download,setting new softwares,installing ...
<MortezaE> aha, man nemidunam, ta hala upgrade nakardam. faghat fresh install kardam.
<fateme> hala ke mysql ro dare nasb mikone hang karde
<MortezaE> pas moshkel ba mysql nist, doroste?
<MortezaE> moshkel ba hang shodane upgrade
<fateme> na
<fateme> bale
<fateme> khob hala be nazareton chik konam?!
<MortezaE> nemidunam, bezarid be hale khodesh bashe, age nashod, be nazaram restart konin
<MortezaE> bezarin tuye #ubuntu ham beporsim...
<fateme> ok mersi
<fateme> alan sudo dpkg --configure -a ham ke mizanam
<fateme> mige
<fateme> database is locked by another process
<MortezaE> migam ye kari konin...
<MortezaE> service mysql ro stop konin shayad moshkel hal she
<MortezaE> va motmaen shin ke stop mishe
<MortezaE> "database is locked by another process"
<MortezaE> database dar jomleye bala be nazaram be db e apt eshare dare, na mysql. na?
<MortezaE> fateme, http://askubuntu.com/a/362531
<fateme> ozr mikham ertebatam ghat shod
<fateme> man alan ino bayad bezanam toye terminal doroste? sudo service mysql stop
<fateme> vali bazam ke dpkg mizanam hamon peghame ghabli ro mide
<MortezaE> are ino goftam, amma fek konam rahe hal in nist
<MortezaE> chon:
<MortezaE> <MortezaE> "database is locked by another process"
<MortezaE> <MortezaE> database dar jomleye bala be nazaram be db e apt eshare dare, na mysql. na?
<MortezaE> pas:
<MortezaE> <MortezaE> fateme, http://askubuntu.com/a/362531
<fateme> pas migin felan upgrade ro stop konam?
<MortezaE> are, vali baz mojaddad rah mindazin
<fateme> ok
<fateme> man alan raftam ke stopesh konam didam dorost shode va dare istalation ro edame mide
<fateme> :O :O :O
<MortezaE> khob thx god
<fateme> :D
<fateme> mamnon az shoam
<MortezaE> khahesh mikonam, movaffagh bashid :)
<fateme> mersi hamchenin
<MortezaE> Azitrex, khuneye mordeha ro didi?
<Kyan> salam
<Kyan> kasi online hast?
#ubuntu-ir 2015-05-01
<bahman> سلام
<bahman> کسی هست
<bahman> الو
<bahman> مشکلی دارم
#ubuntu-ir 2015-05-02
<sadsagfjg> salam
<sadsagfjg> aya dar c++  node* a; ba in node  *first; fargh mikonad ?
<sadsagfjg> aya dar c++  node* a; ba in node  *a; fargh mikonad ?
<Ali__> salam
<Ali__> kasi hast yek soal beporsam?
#ubuntu-ir 2015-05-03
<hossein> سلام کسی نصب squid fgni
#ubuntu-ir 2016-05-02
<aminidc_> salam dostan
<mx_> salam
<far> سلام
<mx_> واسه بکاپ توی لینوکس چه نرم افزاری خوبه؟
<far> iraj, emzi, ^
<far> نمیدونم.
<far> far,
<far> iraj emzi ^
<iraj> far, salam
<emzi> بک آپ از چی؟
<far> iraj, salam
<iraj> sabr kon ye deqeh. alan miam
<mx_> از کل سیستم عامل
<mx_> از تنظیمات
<far> mx_
<iraj> mx_,  http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/10-things/10-outstanding-linux-backup-utilities/
<emzi> تنظیماتی که روی برنامه ها اعمال کردی؟ از پوشه کانفیگ داخل هوم کپی بگیر
<mx_> یعنی از کل اون فولدرها کپی بگیرم و بعدا توی هوم جدید قرار بدم مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟
<emzi> تنظیمات چه نرم افزاری مدنظرت هست؟
<mx_> مثلا نرم افزارهایی که یک سری تنظیماتشون توی /etc هست؟
<mx_> یا شاخه های دیگه
<emzi> تنظیماتی که یوزر اعمال می کنه که نمی تونه بره در etc و امثالهم
<far> mx_, ‎با سیستمت چیکار میکنی؟سروره یا شخصی؟
<mx_> شخصی
<mx_> میخوام از کل سیستم بکاپ داشته باشم که هر موقع مشکل پیش اومد بتونم ریستور کنم و همه چیز به حالت عادی برگرده
<mx_> به سیستم عامل هم وابسته نباشه
<emzi> ریستورپوینت؟ این که اون قضیه بک آپ از تنظیمات فرق می کنه
<emzi> نرم افزارهایی برای این کار وجود داره
<far> mx_, ‎شخصی فکر نمیکنم نیاز به بک آپ از ‏etc‏ نیاز داشته باشه.تنظیماتی که داخل هوم هستن به نظر من زیاد مهم نیستن.هستن؟
<far> emzi, ‎چی فکر میکنی؟
<mx_> یعنی فایل های etc مهم نیست؟
<emzi> به طور کلی، نه؛ خودم فایرفاکسم که سینک باشه و مرجع دات-فایلهام (مثل aliasها و...) اوکی باشه، دیگه حسرت از دست دادن چیزی از هوم برام نمی مونه
<emzi> far: اما ممکنه یکی دسکتاپش رو زیاد انگولک کرده باشه و بخواد دفعات بعد از همین تنظیمات استفاده کن
<far> mx_, ‎واسه سیستم شخصی فکر نمیکنم چیز مهمی داشته باشه
<emzi> یعنی فایل های etc مهم نیست؟ <
<emzi> مهم هستند، اما اونجا به طور معمول تنظیمات خود برنامه می ره نه تنظیماتی که کاربر روی برنامه اعمال می کنه
<mx_> من یه ابزار میخوام که کلا از سیستم بکاپ بگیره
<far> emzi, ‎درست میگی
<mx_> و مثلا خروجی iso تولید کنه
<mx_> و بتونم بدون وجود سیستم عامل ازش استفاده کنم
<emzi> fsarchive, timeshift, systemback, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<emzi> mx_: ^
<emzi> >  و مثلا خروجی iso تولید کنه
<emzi> mx_: دنبال نرمافزارهای remaster بگرد
<emzi> اَه؛ این ابزارهای پلاسما چرا نیم-فاصله نمی فهمند
#ubuntu-ir 2016-05-03
<far> alimj, ‎چه جایی رو برای خرید رزبری و وسایل و قطعات الکترونیکی پیشنهاد میدی؟(سایت)‏
<alimj> far: این چند روز پیش بحث در انجمن بود در این خصوص
<alimj> من قطعات الکترونیکی مورد نیازم را از این منابع می‌خرم:
<far> کجا؟چطو من ندیدم؟
<alimj> در گروه تلگرام ;-)
<alimj> eshop.eca.ir
<alimj> این در تبریز است. در تهران هم دفتر دارند. با پست می‌فرستند
<alimj> iran-micro.ir
<alimj> این فقط فروش اینترنتی داره
<far> اکسیژن هم همین جا رو پیشنهاد داد
<alimj> jahankitshop
<far> ECA
<alimj> این مورد در تهران در پاساژ امجد است
<alimj> من از سه مورد فوق شخصا خرید داشته‌ام
<alimj> بچه‌ها از کویر الکترونیک در یزد هم خرید داشته‌اند
<alimj> و اما اتصال ال سی دی های استاندارد به هدر رازبری هم ممکن است. همین چند روز پیش یکی از دوستان داشت انجام می‌داد
<far> بعدش در مورد ‏AVR‏ چی فکر میکنید؟
<far> alimj, ^
<alimj> در خصوص
<alimj> avr
<alimj> در واقع میکروکنترلر مورد استفاده  در آردوینو است
<alimj> ولی می‌شود به صورت مستقیم هم برنامه نویسی کرد
<alimj> خوب من بروم
<far> ok
<arqa> salam
<mx_> سلام
<mx_> آیا baccula واسه بکاپ از یه سیستم شخصی کافیه؟
<far> alimj, ‎من داخل فهمیدن طرز کار مدار های علمی مشکل دارم.چیکار کنم؟ی نفر بهم گفت به جای ترانزیستور ها برو کار با آی سی ها رو یاد بگیر اما هنوز طرز کار آی سی ۵۵۵ رو نفهمیدم.‏
<alimj> far: ویدیوهای آموزشی این افراد را ببین
<alimj> afrotechmods
<alimj> Jeremy Blum - Arduino Series
<far> فک نکنم بتونم ببینمشون.دسترسی ب نت افتضاح و کامپیوترم هم خرابه.چی هستن؟
<far> alimj, ^
<alimj> از سایتهای زیر آموزش ببین:
<alimj> adafruit
<alimj> Hackaday
<alimj> Sparkfun
<alimj> سرعت بالایی نمی‌خواهد
<far> چی هستن؟
<far> alimj, ^
<far> میشه لطفا پینگم کنی تا متوجه بشم؟
<alimj> چی شد!
<far> alimj
<alimj> far
<alimj> آن سایت‌های یک سری راهنمای خوب برای افراد مبتدی دارند. که علاقه به یادگیری الکترونیک دارند
<far> من طرز کار قطعه های پایه(مقاومت خازن ترانزیستور دیود) رو میدونم
<far> میشه یک بار دیگه اون سایتا رو بگی تا یادداشت کنم؟
<far> alimj, ^
<alimj> far: adafruit, sparkfun, hackaday
<far> wbr
<far> alimj, ‎سایت مفید دیگه ای هست؟بعدش اونا چی ها رو آموزش میدن؟کار با آی سی ها رو؟
<alimj> far: از مبانی الکترونیک تا میکروکنترلرها
<alimj> و ...
<far> alimj, ‎بعد به چه شکلی هستن؟؟
<far> alimj, ‎متنی یا تصویری؟
<alimj> بیشتر متنی. البته یک سری راهنمای ویدیویی هم دارند
<far> ok thx :)
<far> alimj, ^
<far> alimj, ‎ی سوال دیگه داشتم.اون‏ ‏AVR Programmer‏ توی ‏eca‏ با لینوکس سازگاره؟خودشون گفتن هست
<far> AVR programmer at eca
<far> alimj, ^
<far> rasoolent, u r silent!
<RasoolEnt> چون زیرا بدلیل اینکه!
<far> good!
<far> لول
<far> rasoolent, ‎انقد تنبل و بی حوصله هستی که حوصله نداری با ممو سرو ایمیلت رو ارسال کنی؟
<RasoolEnt> خخخ ها
<RasoolEnt> ایمیل منو میخوای چکار؟
<RasoolEnt> من الان درگیر یه اسکریپت هستم. موندم توی شل بنویسمش یا براش یه دیالوگ بذارم. یه شل رو به عنوان دیالوگ باز کنم، آبرو ریزی نیست؟ خخخ
<far> rasoolent, rasool@openmailboxalias.org?
<RasoolEnt> rasool@openaliasbox.org
<far> rasoolent, ‎الیاس نمیخوام کامل لطفا
<RasoolEnt> فرقی نداره. بعد که جواب ایمیلت رو دادم، آدرس اصلیش نشون داده میشه خخخ
<RasoolEnt> م حالی ندارم کامل بنویسشم خخخ طولانیه خخ
<RasoolEnt> توی فروم ولی هست
<far> rasoolent, dialog==‎دیالوگ‎?
<RasoolEnt> ها
<alimj> far: ابزار کار با ای وی آر در لینوکس به صورت متن باز در دسترس است
<RasoolEnt> یه چندتا دیالوگ دارم ولی الان میخوام یه پیچیده تر بنویسم. ولی کلا از دیالوگ گرافیکی خوشم نمیاد. به نظرت یه ترمینال کوچک وسط صفحه باز بشه و کارش رو انجام بده و بره پی کارش، شیک تر نیست؟
<far> rasoolent, ‎دیالوگ چه آبروریزیی داره؟فقط یکم گرافیکی میشه!‏
<alimj> RasoolEnt: شما این رسول هستی؟ https://github.com/rasoolsn
<RasoolEnt> خب من خوشم نمیاد گرافیکی بشه خخخ از ماوس که نمیخوام استفاده کنم. باید بین گزینه ها با کیبورد جا به جا بشم. حالی ندارم خخخ
<far> alimj, yup
<RasoolEnt> alimj: بله
<alimj> خیلی خوشوقت هستم.
<RasoolEnt> alimj: همچنین :)
<RasoolEnt> یه اسکریپت میخوام بنویسم که بعد از ۴ ساعت بهم بگه پاشو گورتو از پا سیستم گم کن. خیلی نشستی خخخ
<RasoolEnt> بعد میخوام در جواب سه گزینه باشه. ها باش. خاموشش کن. نه بل هنوز کار دارم. ها باش ساسپندش کن
<RasoolEnt> اینا میشن سه تا گزینه که توی دیالوگ گرافیکی، دکمه دارن
<RasoolEnt> ولی من حالی روی دکمه ها کلیک کنم ندارم. با کیبورد هم حال ندارم هی تب بزنم بره روی گزینه های دیگه. خخخ
<far> rasoolent, ‎واس اونکار بنظرم دیالوگ بهتره
<RasoolEnt> اونوخ تو به جای من کلیک میکنی روشون؟ خخخ
<RasoolEnt> البته یه چیز دیگه هم میشه درست کرد
<RasoolEnt> یه دیالوگ بنویسم که از کاربر متن بخواد. نه کلیک روی ماوس و تب تب تب خخخ اینجوری کلمه ی مورد نظر رو تایپ میکنم و انتر و تمام
<alimj> RasoolEnt: چند شب پیش دوستان تلگرام و فوروم دنبال شما بودند. می‌گفتند دلشان برایتان تنگ شده. من هم آدرس آن آخرین پست شما را در فوروم دادم
<RasoolEnt> :D
<far> rasoolent, ‎این راه هم خوبه
<RasoolEnt> آره از دی ۹۴ دیگه تلگرام رو ترک کردم. گروه هم که یک ماهی هست ترک کردم.
<RasoolEnt> کلا دو جا بیشتر نیستم. یکیش همین کاناله. یکی هم چت روی سرور خودم که یکی دو نفر هستن
<far> rasoolent, dari antisocial mishi!
<RasoolEnt> far: آره اینم خوبه. ولی باید ببینم چجوری باید خروجی کاربر رو از محیط گرافیکی بده به شل. با زنیتی خیلی کم کار کردم. نیازمو همیشه جی ایکس مسیج برطرف کرده
<alimj> به هر صورت موفق باشی.
<RasoolEnt> far: آره دقیقا خخخ. آخه همه‌شون سرویس های غیرآزاد هستن. همه‌شون یا حریم شخصیت رو زیرپا میذارن یا ازت جاسوسی میکنن یا روی حرفات عملیات روانی انجام میدن و ...
<far> rasoolent, ‎فک نکنم فری نود ازت جاسوسی کنه
<RasoolEnt> مگه من گفتم فری نود جاسوسی میکنه؟ :|
<RasoolEnt> منظورم تلگرام و گوگل پلاس و فیس بوک و توییتر و واتز اپ و ...
<far> alimj, ‎ی سوال دیگه.چرا فک میکنی پیر شدی و ازت گذشته و این حرفا؟
<alimj> کی چی؟ کو کجا؟
<far> rasoolent, ‎اونا دیگه علنی شده ک جاسوسی میکنن
<far> alimj, ‎چند وقت پیش میگفتی ازم گذشته!‏
<RasoolEnt> alimj: اوه من تازه الان فهمیدم. شما علی میر جمالی هستین؟ :D
<far> lol
<RasoolEnt> میگم چرا فاروق میگفت علی همیشه توی کانال هست ولی من ندیدم هیچ وخ :D نگو مخفف تشریف داشتین :)
<alimj> بله. من بدنام هستم؟ =-O
<RasoolEnt> alimj: نه اتفاقا خیلی هم ارادت داریم خدمتتون :)
<alimj> اختیار دارید ;-)
<far> alimj, ‎هنوزم نظرت در مورد بیت کوین همونه؟
<alimj> بله
<far> alimj, ‎چرا؟با محدودیتش مشکل دارید؟
<alimj> به زودی باید برای transaction ها مردم پول بدن
<alimj> مشکل در این است که هزینه همه transaction ها یکسان است
<alimj> این برای رقمهای کوچک مشکل ایجاد می‌کند
<far> alimj, ‎اون کارمزده.مقدارش خیلی کمه و در ضمن همین الآن هم کارمزد پرداخت میکنن
<alimj> بالا خواهد رفت
<far> alimj, ‎فک نکنم یکسان باشه
<alimj> خوب من برم. فردا باید برم جایی
<alimj> شب به خیر
<alimj> o/
<far> ok
<far> من هم دانش آموزم خیر سرم!
<far> alimj, rasoolent, o/
<RasoolEnt> ها باش برو. خوابیدی جیغی بزن
<RasoolEnt> alimj: شب بخیر :)
<far> جیغ بزنم؟!
<far> rasoolent, ^
<far> خداحافظ
#ubuntu-ir 2016-05-04
<Morteza> salam
<Morteza> سلام
<Morteza> آقا کسی هست راهنمایی کنه؟
<far> alimj, blockchain.info
<far> alimj, blockchain.info/wallest
<mx> salam
<mx> man debian ro kenar win nasb kardam, moshkeli nadash vali alan bad az modati vaghti boot mishe be halat "emergency mode" mire!
#ubuntu-ir 2016-05-05
<emad_> salam
<emad_> من میخوام آیات نصب کنم
<emad_> کسی نین
<far> alimj, ‎ی پول دیگه هم هست ب اسم لایت کوین
<far> alimj, litecoin
<far> wba
<far> wba = welcome back ali
<far> iraj, ‎داری چیکار میکنی؟
<iraj> far, twit
<iraj> twit mikonam
<far> iraj, ?
<far> iraj, tweet?
<iraj> far, yes
<far> iraj, twitter?
<iraj> far, bale
<far> iraj, midooni kotlin chie?
<iraj> far, language?
<far> iraj, bale. nazaret?
<far> iraj, shebahati be c dare
<iraj> far, تعریفش رو شنیدم
<iraj> far, برای چه کاری می خوای؟
<iraj> far, هدفت رو تعیین کن یه زبانی انتخاب کن
<far> iraj, barayeh kari nemikhamesh vali shayad yadesh gereftam
<far> iraj, hadaf:p rogramming just for fun!
<iraj> far, روبی بخون و ریلز.
<iraj> far, به همراه جاوا واندروید
<far> iraj, ruby ham bahale!
<iraj> far, تمرکز بزار روی اینا
<alimj> O.o
<iraj> far, یا پایتون بخون فلسک یا جنکو
<iraj> far, فریمورک یاد بگیر بیشتر برای زبان هایی که بدی
<iraj> بلدی*
<iraj> far, البته فعلا توصیه می کنم بیشتر زبانت رو قوی کنی .
<far> iraj, ‎بنظرم تمرکزم رو بزارم رو حل مسئله بهتره.این زبانا آسونن و همیشه میتونم یادشون بگیرم
<iraj> شنیداری و مکالمه far
<iraj> far, زبان رو جدی بگیر که بتونی با خارج از ایران کار بکنی
<far> iraj, ‎آره انگلیسی مهمه
<alimj> هااا. ایرج خان، آدرس توییترت چیه؟
<iraj> alimj,  https://twitter.com/IrajJelodari
<iraj> alimj, kam twit mikonam :D
<iraj> bishtar mikhunbam
<alimj> آره. دیدم
<alimj> بهتر. من دانیال بهزادی را ...
<alimj> mute
<alimj> ... کردم
<alimj> از بس که توییت می‌کرد ;-)
<iraj> alimj, :))
<RasoolEnt> اوه یه ایمکس کار اومد و رفت. حواسمون نبود تبرک بشیم :D
<far> من ویم کارم با من متبرک شو!
<far> :D
<RasoolEnt> خخخ
<RasoolEnt> من خودم ویم کارم. پس متبرک خدایی هستم خخخ
<far> اوه آره
<RasoolEnt> از خرداد ۹۴ فکر کنم اومدم روی ویم.
<far> من نوت پد کار هم هستم!زیادی متبرک شدی!بیا ی خورده متعادلش کنم!
<RasoolEnt> خخخخخخ
<RasoolEnt> خداییش هدف مایکروسافت از توسعه نوت پد چی بوده؟
<RasoolEnt> خخخخ
<RasoolEnt> الان ۳۰ ساله میگذره از ساختش. هنوز rtl ساپورت نمی کنه خخخ
<far> نوت پد هیچ وقت آپدیت نشده
<RasoolEnt> تازه توی ۱۰ باگ هم پیدا کرده
<far> ویندوز ۱۰ اومده هنوز فقط میتونه فایله ها با فرمت داس رو بخونه
<far> چه باگایی؟بهش دست ک نمیرنن
<RasoolEnt> باگ های مربوط به فریم ورک گرافیکیش
<RasoolEnt> مثل پنجره ها و ...
<far> ها
<RasoolEnt> توی نوت پد بیشتر خراب کاری کرده خخخ
<far> خوبه سیر نوزولی هم داشته!
<RasoolEnt> تا حالا با cygwin کار کردی؟ خخخ
<RasoolEnt> من دیشب برای اولین کار کار کردم. رفته بودم خونه خاله م. اونجا لینوکس نبود. حوصله م سر رفت روی لپ تاپش نصب کردم خخخ
<RasoolEnt> ولی اصلا حال نداد.
<far> cygwin is a compiler for cpp?
<far> nls!
<far> خداحافظ
<RasoolEnt> یه شبیه سازه واسه شل لینوکس توی ویندوز. از قدیم
<RasoolEnt> میشه از بش و ویم و نانو کلی خرت و پرت دیگه استفاده کرد
<RasoolEnt> ولی خب از هیچی بهتره. حتی اگه آدم برای کاری مجبور باشه روی سیستمش ویندوز نصب داشته باشه، بهتره اینو نصب کنه
<RasoolEnt> اونجا هم با همینا کار کنه
#ubuntu-ir 2016-05-06
<far> هر کی آنلاینه بگه سیب!
<far> نه ولش ‏WHOIS‏ هست
<alimj> far: هااااا
<far> alimj, hai!
<far> alimj, ‎تو چطو همیشه بیست و چهار ساعتی تو کانالی؟
<alimj> far: znc
<far> alimj, where did u get it?
<alimj> در مخازن هست
<alimj> خوب من فعلا برم
<far> salam rasool
<RasoolEnt> سلام
<far> still using kiwi lol
<RasoolEnt> خخخ
<RasoolEnt> ورجونت
<far> ورجونت رو ب فارسی تهرانی ترجمه کن
<RasoolEnt> معنی زیادی داره. اونی که الان گفتم بیشتر حالت متلک داشت خخخخ
<far> من میخوام بات بشم!
<RasoolEnt> ورجونت رو بیشتر برای زمانی بکار می برن که یه چیز رو برگردونن سمت طرف. مثلا طرف میگه ماشالله بعد شما میگی ورجونتون. یعنی واسه شما هم ماشاالله. یه جورایی میشه معادل.
<RasoolEnt> me too :D
<far> شما کجاها فعالید؟جز این کانال؟
<far> alimj, ‎شما چی؟
<RasoolEnt> من که هیچ جا نیستم خخخ
<far> عه؟
<far> علی کجارفت؟
<RasoolEnt> اون موقعی که من اومدم، نبود. داشتی با دیوار حرف میزدی خخخ
<far> شما هم داشتی به ضایع شدن ما میخندیدی؟
<RasoolEnt> نه من اصولا کسیو مسخره نمی کنم.
<far> من برم ببینم نمیتونم ی بات زر زن پیدا کنم؟زودی بر میگردم
<RasoolEnt> ها باش برو
<far> iraj, what r u doing?
<RasoolEnt> اونم نیست.
<far> چی
<far> بله
<far> lubotu3, ping!
<RasoolEnt> زبونم لال الان اومدم اندروید نصب کردم روی نکسوس خخخخ
<RasoolEnt> هفت ماه روش اوبونتو داشتم. برای تنوع اومدم اندروید ۶ ریختم خخخ
<RasoolEnt> اوبونتو رو کنارش دوال بوت نصب میکنم.
<RasoolEnt> هم اوبونتو هم اندروید یه سری ضعف ها دارن. مجبور میشه آدم که هر دو رو کنار هم نصب کنه
<far> رو گوشی؟میشه؟
<RasoolEnt> خسته نباشی :|
<RasoolEnt> اوبونتوتاچ ندیدی مگه؟
<far> دائل بوت
<RasoolEnt> آره روی گوشیای نکسوس میشه دوال بوت اندروید و اوبونتو رو داشت. حتی اندروید و فایرفاکس یا اندروید و سیل فیش. یا اندروید و تایزن و ...
<RasoolEnt> من رفتم بریشم. فعلا :D
<far> بریشم ینی چی؟
<RasoolEnt> بریشم یعنی ریشم رو بزنم خخخ
<RasoolEnt> این که دیگه کرمونی نبود خخخ
<far> آها
<RasoolEnt> راستی برای دیالوگه ترجیح دادم با همون شل کار کنم
<RasoolEnt> دیالوگ های ساده رو با زنیتی ولی اونایی که تعاملی هستن رو با شل درست میکنم
<RasoolEnt> نهایتا ترمینالی که باز میشه رو شبیه به زنیتی درمیارم قیافه شو خخخ
<far> اگه بتونم این بات رو بیارم تو کانال خیلی خوب میشه!
<far> https://github.com/fredbaa/carebot
<far> هم سیاهی لشکره هم بدرد بخور!
<RasoolEnt> سلام. میلاد. خوبی؟
<MPS3C> سلام
<MPS3C> رسول خوبی
<MPS3C> چطوری
<MPS3C> اینجایی که
<RasoolEnt> خوبم خداروشکر. آره یه موقعی بیکار میشم میام اینجا با فاروق گپ می زنم
<MPS3C> خوبه
<MPS3C> پس من هم بیام زود زود
<far> رسول ی نگاه اینجا هم بنداز
<far> https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=talking%20irc%20bot
<RasoolEnt> خداییش بیکاریا همش دنبال بات میگردی خخخ
<far> راستی خبر داری بات مایکروسافت چه گندی زده؟
<far> مایکروسافت ی بات ‏AI‏ واس توئیتر ساخت.
<RasoolEnt> آره
<far> وبلاگ جادی رو خوندی؟
<far> ما چطو ۸ نفر شدیم؟
<far> علی برگشت و ی دوست جدید هم داریم
<RasoolEnt> رادیوگیک منظورته؟
<RasoolEnt> آره علی الان برگشت. میلاد از رفقای قدیمی منه. یهویی ظاهر شد! خخخ
<far> M!lad?
<RasoolEnt> میگم دستور شات داون سیگنال ۱۵ میفرسته؟ یا ۹؟
<far> idk
<RasoolEnt> نه. اون یکی دیگه س.
<RasoolEnt> دستور شات داون برای بستن برنامه ها و پایین آوردن سیستم، برنامه ها رو با سیگنال ۱۵ کیل میکنه یا با سیگنال ۹؟
<RasoolEnt> یعنی برنامه ها به خوبی و خوشی بسته میشن؟ یا به زور میبنده؟
<far> idk
<far> اگه با منی:
<far> idk
<RasoolEnt> :|
<far> با من نیستی؟
<RasoolEnt> چرا
<far> گوشیم ی باگ اصاب خورد کن داره ک الآن داره اجرا میشه
<far> خب کجا بودیم؟با من بودی؟
<RasoolEnt> :|
<RasoolEnt> هیچی ولش کن
<RasoolEnt> گشتم خودم پیدا کردم
<RasoolEnt> به صورت پیشفرض ۵ ثانیه بین سیگنال ۱۵ و ۹ فاصله داره
<RasoolEnt> اول با سیگنال ۱۵ میده پایین اگه بعد از ۵ ثانیه گوش نداد، با ۹ میکشتش
<far> MPS3C, ‎در مورد خودت بگو.شما میلاد هستید؟
<MPS3C> سلام
<far> بیشتر بیاید ‏IRC‏ :)
<MPS3C> خوب هستید
<MPS3C> بله من میلادم
<MPS3C> هستم گه گاهی پیدام میشه
<far> شغلتون چیه؟
<MPS3C> ولی زیاد فری نود نمام
<MPS3C> شغل که ندارم ولی خوب فعلا پشت کنکوری هستم
<MPS3C> کاردانی به کارشناسی
<far> فری نود نما؟
<far> برنامه نویسی میکنید؟
<MPS3C> ای ار سی رو میگم
<MPS3C> freenode
<MPS3C> بله :) قطعا برنامه نویسی مگه میشه نکرد
<MPS3C> اینکه ذهنم رو درگیر میکنه به خودش
<far> دانشجو چ رشته ای هستید؟
<MPS3C> این بهترین کاریه که تو عمرم میتونم انجام بدم
<MPS3C> نرم افزار
<far> این مدرک نرم افزارتون بدردتون هم می خوره
<far> ؟
<far> واسه شغل
<MPS3C> قطعا نه فقط دارم میخونم
<MPS3C> تا کارشناسی رو معدل خوبی داشته باشم
<MPS3C> چون میخوام apply بگیرم
<far> apply?‎شغل‎?
<MPS3C> نه برای تحصیل در خارج از کشور رو میگم
<far> آها
<MPS3C> شغل رو بیشتر ترجیح میدم تو زمینه امنیت اطلاعات
<MPS3C> باشم تا شغل های دیگه
<MPS3C> یا شبکه
<far> وبلاگی چیزی دارید؟
<MPS3C> اره دارم ولی فعلا دست نگه داشتم برای بعد ۲۲ مرداد که کنکور دادم
<MPS3C> مطلب بنویسم
<MPS3C> 2ddream.ir
<MPS3C> البته این قدیم مال یکی از دوستام بود که جمعش کرد من هم خواستم دوباره همین رو شروع کنم
<MPS3C> که دامنه رو ثبت کردم
<far> رویای دو بعدی؟
<far> یادداشت شد
<MPS3C> بله
<MPS3C> ایشالله بتونم تو آینده مطالب خوبی بنویسم
<MPS3C> شما درباره خودتون بگید
<MPS3C> شما هم وبلاگی دارید
<far> من فاروقم.وبلاگ؟بله ی دونه مشترک دارم:
<far> pcworms.blog.ir
<MPS3C> خیلی هم عالی اقا فاروق
<far> چی؟
<MPS3C> وبلاگتون
<far> ها
<far> ممنون ولی هنوز عیب هایی داره
<MPS3C> هیچ چیز بی عیب نیست
<far> بله
<far> فعلا خداحافظ
<MPS3C> به سلامت
<moha> درود بر دوستان عزیز :) کسی می‌دونه چجوری میشه به آی آر سی از طریق اس اس اچ وصل شد و نه به صورت پلین تکست؟
<lingo-super> salam aghayoon
<lingo-super> kesi bedar hast be man komak kone?
<lingo-super> Aloo
<lingo-super> !
<lingo-super> :)
<emzi> سلام
<lingo-super> emzi: salam doste grami
<lingo-super> mekham keyboard layoutam ro avaz konam
<lingo-super> ba setxkbmap
<lingo-super> hamechish ro medonam ela inke chetori "variant persian keyboard with persian keybad" ro behesh dastor bedam
<lingo-super> yani numpad ham addad farsi bezaneh
<emzi> تا حالا پیگیر این موضوع نبودم. چه توزیعی داری?
#ubuntu-ir 2016-05-07
<mohamad_> سلام
<mohamad_> کسی هست؟
<RasoolEnt> ای بابا چرا جوابش ندادین؟ رفت!!
<RasoolEnt> :D
<MPS3C> RasoolEnt, سلام رسول
<MPS3C> چطوری
<RasoolEnt> سلام.
<MPS3C> چه خبر :)
<MPS3C> خوبی
<RasoolEnt> سلامتی :)
<MPS3C> راستی رسول خبر داری دارم میرم کلاس گیتار :))
<MPS3C> آخرش تونستم برم
<far> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
#ubuntu-ir 2016-05-08
<Majidjan> سلام.
<RasoolEnt> اه اه این زومیت امروز رفت رو اعصابم خخخخ
<RasoolEnt> هرچی میخوام نرم، نمیشه خخخ
<RasoolEnt> یارو اومده میگه زبون مسخره پایتون :|
<RasoolEnt> بعد میگه زبون سی رو مایکروسافت توسعه داده :|
<RasoolEnt> تازه میگه رشته‌ ش هم نرم افزاره :D
<far> سلام
<RasoolEnt> علیک
<far> دیروز تعداد زیادی اومدن اینجا و رفتن
<RasoolEnt> خخخ آمارگیری؟
<far> میدونی چرا یکهویی اومدن؟تاپیک"همین حالا به ‏IRC‏ بیاید" رو بالا اوردم.
<RasoolEnt> خخخخ
<RasoolEnt> یه اسکریپت بنویس هر روز اون تاپیک رو آپدیت کنه خخخ
<RasoolEnt> هر روز بیارتش بالا
<far> چه فایده وقتی کسی اینجا نیست
<RasoolEnt> حالا تو بنویس. میان کم کم خخخ
<far> بشم اسپمر انجمن؟
<far> باید ی بات درست کنم جواب سلاماشون رو بده
<far> میان اینجا میگن سلام دو دقه بعد میرن
<far> still kiwi?lol
<RasoolEnt> خخخخ
<far> رسول چرا از ‏IRC bouncer‏ استفاده نمیکنی؟
<RasoolEnt> چیزیه؟
<far> RasoolEnt, https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/IRC_bouncer
<RasoolEnt> حالی نیست
<RasoolEnt> همین
<RasoolEnt> xmpp خوبه
<far> xmpp chie?
<RasoolEnt> xmpp.org
<RasoolEnt> خیلی بهتر از آی آرسیه
<RasoolEnt> و خب هدفش هم کلا فرق داره
<RasoolEnt> اون واسه چت کردنه. این واسه گفتگو خخخ
<far> هدف ‏IRC‏ چیه؟
<RasoolEnt> آی ار سی محلیه که واسه گپ و گفتگو واسه مباحث جدی مثل علوم مختلف و ... اینجا از چرت و پرت گفتن خبری نیست.
<RasoolEnt> ولی اونجا مثل تلگرام و .. هست. هرکسی هرجور خواست کار میکنه. هدفش بیشتر همون چت کردن و چرت و پرت گفتنه خخخ
<far> تقریبا درسته
<far> اما ‏IRC‏ هم کانال واس چرت و پرت داره.
<RasoolEnt> داره ولی هدفش متفاوته
<RasoolEnt> مثل تلگرام که هدفش چرت و پرت گفتنه ولی ما رفتیم گروه لینوکسی زدیم توش خخخ
<RasoolEnt> اون گروه جاش اینجاس و اون چرت و پرتا جاش اونجا. الان برعکس شده همه چی
<RasoolEnt> منظورم از چرت و پرت یعنی حرفای همه جوره. ربط و بی ربط. نه حرفای بد خخخ
<far> البته تو الآن میتونی چرت و پرت بگی
<far> چون کانال خالیه
<far> من دیدم تو کانال آشپزی در مورد آمار حرف میزدن
<RasoolEnt> خخخ
<RasoolEnt> خب اونجا اگه مدیر داشت طرف رو مینداختن بیرون خخخ
<far> و تو کانال اسلام در مورد نرم افزار های آزاد و متن باز
<far> نه مدیر داشت و دارن
<far> از ‏BNC‏ استفاده کن
<RasoolEnt> ولش کن
<RasoolEnt> من هنوز درگیر اون دیالوگم خخخ
<moha> این‌جا برای گفت و گو در رابطه با اوبونتو هست. همه می‌تونن بهش وصل شدن، مثل تلگرام نیست گه برای استفاده ازش باید شماره تلفنت و تمام کانتکت‌ها رو در اختیارشون بذاری
<far> منظورت چیه؟
<far> moha, ^
<far> هیچی فراموشش کن
<far> salan nixoeen!
<far> salam
<nixoeen> far: Dorood
<far> چه خبر از این ورا؟
<alimj> هااااا. مثل اینکه حوصله معین از تلگرام سر رفته :-D
<far> چرا مردم تلگرام زیاد میرن اینجا نمیان؟
<far> رفت!
<far> wbn
<far> and bye
<bpsecret> hi
<bpsecret> ;)
<bpsecret> ...
<far> lol
<far> من هنوز نرفتم
<bpsecret> chetori far
<far> im fine thank u!
<far> :D
<bpsecret> far, cloak ro ham rah bendaz . ke ipit malloom nabashe . far ro ham register kon
<emzi> alimj: سلام
<far> bpsecret, wtf?
<alimj> emzi: سلام
<bpsecret> far, fahmidi chi goftam?
<emzi> bpsecret: عبا انداختن دم دستیه! خود فرینود توصیه می کنه تور کانفیگ بشه
<emzi> alimj: این مدل استیکر جایی می شناسی که چاپ کند:
<emzi> http://s23.uploadcdn.net/i/00032/9l7hopo1065t.jpg
<bpsecret> emzi, karbaraye tor nemitoonan be freenode vasl beshan
<far> bp, nick name registered and u cant c my ip because of znc
<alimj> emzi: این مدل استیکر، چاپ و کات میشه
<alimj> برای خودت می‌خواهی؟
<bpsecret> far, * [far] (farooghkz@2001:470:1f11:209::13): Faroogh Karimi Zadeh
<bpsecret> * [far] #ubuntu-ir
<bpsecret> * [far] sendak.freenode.net :Vilnius, Lithuania, EU
<bpsecret> * [far] is logged in as farooghkz
<bpsecret> * [far] End of WHOIS list.
<far> اما از ‏SSL‏ استفاده نمیکنم
<emzi> alimj: در نشست لاگ توزیع کنیم
<bpsecret> far, znc ro dorost config nakardi
<alimj> کی هست؟
<far> bp, cheto?
<bpsecret> far, serveret ba ipv6 motasele
<alimj> در ضمن، هر کدام از آن سه تا با یک شیوه چاپ شده
<alimj> کی هست و کجا هست؟
<far> bp, np
<emzi> alimj: کرمان - http://klug.ir
<emzi> احتمالا ۳۰م اردیبهشت
<alimj> با چه متنی می‌خواهی؟
<alimj> fedora?
<alimj> در تلگرام هم هستی؟
<emzi> نه؛ برای نمونه بود
<bpsecret> far, vps e ya ekhtesasie
<bpsecret> ?
<bpsecret> far, ?
<far> bp, bitcoinshell.mooo.com
<bpsecret> far, khoobe :)
<far> bp, 10 bar bazi kardam ta bedastesh ovordam
<bpsecret> far, check nakardam
<far> bp, kheili ham gashtam
<emzi> alimj: آره؛ تلگرام نمی گذاره پیام به اعضای گروه ارسال بشه
<far> bp, vas znc nemikhastamesh vali dige dige
<bpsecret> far, vps bekhar . proxy ekhtesasi ham mitooni run koni
<bpsecret> far, inhame net kar mikoni hamishe ye vps e arzoon dame dastet bashe bad nemishe
<far> bp, ziad ba net kar nadaram
<bpsecret> far, ok
<emzi> bpsecret: https://freenode.net/news/connecting-to-freenode-using-tor-sasl
<bpsecret> emzi, alan ba tor vasli ?
<emzi> نه؛ دارم اون لینک رو تازه میخونم!
<bpsecret> emzi, 2 rooz pish check kardam nemishod
<bpsecret> emzi, pass hichi nakhoonesh :D
<emzi> lol
<bpsecret> emzi, freenode maroofe ke ba tor khoob nist
<bpsecret> emzi, gharar boode .onion ro rah bendaze ke oonam felan montafie
<bpsecret> emzi, oftc ba tor khoobe
<bpsecret> emzi, linket baraye  Martinp23 on 2010-01-29 e
<emzi> قبلا در سایت فرینود دیده بود که توصیه می کرد عبااندازی دم دستی است و باید از تور استفاده کنید. الآن نمی تونم پیداش کنم! سایتش بنظرم تغییر کرده!
<emzi> bpsecret: ^
<emzi> بودم*
<bpsecret> emzi, aba andazi :)) dame dastiye dorost . vali hadaghal faroogh nemitoone ip mano bebine :))
<bpsecret> emzi, ip baraye adminhaye freenode moshakhase vali na baraye faroogh :))
<bpsecret> far, shoma mesal boodi faghat . be del nagir
<bpsecret> far, :)
<bpsecret> far, :*
<bpsecret> emzi, freenode ro nemitooni ba tor vasl shi
<bpsecret> emzi, exit node haye tor jozve blacklist hastan
<bpsecret> emzi, onion e freenode ham felan kar nemikone
<emzi> bpsecret: FAQ page: Lastly, note that a cloak does not guarantee that your IP address remains hidden. If this is very important to you, we'd suggest that you look at the Tor hidden service.  *** PLEASE NOTE THAT THE tor HIDDEN SERVICE IS CURRENTLY UNAVAILABLE AND THERE IS NO SET DATE FOR ITS RETURN ***
<emzi> http://web.archive.org/web/20160101092423/http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<bpsecret> emzi, :)
<bpsecret> emzi, https://twitter.com/OnionIRC
<bpsecret> emzi, check kon
<bpsecret> emzi, jolangahe hacker ha :P
<bpsecret> ;)
<bpsecret> emzi, kojaye baba jan ?
<emzi> روی تلگرام مشغول شده P:
<bpsecret> emzi, :))
<emzi> > https://twitter.com/OnionIRC
<bpsecret> emzi, doost dari matalebe daste(pic,video) aval az daesh peida koni ?
<emzi> اکانت خبررسانی است فقط یا به گروهی/کانالی/چیزیمرتبطه؟
<bpsecret> onionirc ro migi ?
<bpsecret> chate irc rooye onion e . aslan clearnet nadare
<emzi> Y
<bpsecret> emzi, sabr kon alan etelate bishtar midam
<bpsecret> emzi, begoo khob vaghti motevajeh nashodi
<bpsecret> :)
<emzi> (:
<emzi> > doost dari matalebe daste(pic,video) aval az daesh peida koni ?
<emzi> - اخبار رو کم دنبال می کنم -
<bpsecret> emzi, http://lpaste.net/4907876815814524928
<emzi> thx
<bpsecret> emzi, inam baraye daesh
<bpsecret> emzi, http://lpaste.net/2034014404495802368
<bpsecret> emzi, khahesh mikonam :)
<emzi> bpsecret: > dame dastiye dorost. vali hadaghal USER nemitoone ip mano bebine
<emzi> bpsecret: r u there?
<ali_> salam
<ali_> مشکلی دارم
#ubuntu-ir 2017-05-01
<harchi[m]> سلام
<harchi[m]> کسی اینجا آرچ لینوکس استفاده میکنه ؟
<harchi[m]> میخوام برام بررسی کنه  بسته obs4proxy
<harchi[m]> کسی اگر آرچ لینوکس داره یه پیامی بده . ممنون
<prp-e> درود
#ubuntu-ir 2017-05-02
<momken> سلام
<momken> کسی کوبونتو اینجا کار میکنه؟
<momken> shift + space گویا دیگه کار نمیکنه
<momken> توی qt5 اینجوری شده
<momken> https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-42074
<momken> تا زمانی که qt 5.6.3 یا qt 5.8.1 بیاد تو ابونتو کسی راه حل موقتی داره؟
#ubuntu-ir 2017-05-04
<rokon117> best iran search engin
<koosha> درود
<koosha> من به این مشکل برخوردم : Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open
<koosha> هارد بوت نمیشه و بهش دسترسی ندارم
#ubuntu-ir 2017-05-05
<javadkhof> سلام
<javadkhof> nixoeen: ربات تلگرام گروه اوبونتو منو بلاک کرده قرار نیست این بلاک شده  ها  ازاد بشن ؟
<nixoeen> javadkhof, Dar haale hazer, kheyr. Agar fa'aliat e mofidi tooye anjoman va wiki dashte bashid, mitunim barresi konim
<javadkhof> :D خب میشه لطفا  بررسی بفرمایید؟
<nixoeen> javadkhof, behtarin 10 safheye Wiki ke taghyir dadid va behtarin 10 posti ke tooye anjoman ro ferestadid ro baraye man tooye Telegram beferstid. Faghat agar khoob nabashan, daf'eye bad 3 maah bad mitunid dobare taghaza bedid.
<javadkhof> wiki اصلا فعال نیستم :D
<nixoeen> javadkhof, Khob pas vaghti unja fa'aliat kardid darkhast bedid :)
<javadkhof> چشم :D
<javadkhof> nixoeen, چرا قالب انجمن و ویکی ریسپانسیو نیست ؟
<javadkhof> سایت رسمی اوبونتو و انجمنش قالب هاشون رو ریسپانسیو کردن !  توی  انجمن هم ادم متخصص کم  ندارید یه همکاری کنید یه تغییری توی انجمن بدیم
<javadkhof> واقعا با موبایل اومدن توی سایت یا حتی منی که دارم با till wm ها میاییم توی انجمن این ریسپانسیو نبودم خیلی اذیت می کنه !
<Arash> Salam
<javadkhof> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2017-05-06
<kaivan_> salam
<kaivan_> dostan soal daram ki mitone komak kone
<kaivan_> enja kojas alooo
<Guest73800> rm: cannot remove `eliyaemdad/public_html/startblogs/log/d34ab16.php': Permission denied rm: cannot remove `eliyaemdad/public_html/startblogs/log/model.php.suspected': Permission denied rm: cannot remove `eliyaemdad/public_html/startblogs/proxy34.php': Permission denied rm: cannot remove `eliyaemdad/public_html/startblogs/file68.php': Permission denied rm: cannot remove `eliyaemdad/public_html/startblogs/ping/sql25.php': Permis
<Guest73800> agha chikar konam yeki rahnamaii kone
#ubuntu-ir 2017-05-07
<mahdi> hi
<mahdi> hello there!!
<sosole> سلام دوستان
<senaps> دوستان کسی اگر میتونه توی چت پایتون کمکم کنه بیاد لطفا... http://paste.ubuntu.com/24528450/ why am i getting this 400 error?
<senaps> توی گروه python-ir منتظر دوستان هستم اگر کسی تونست جواب سوالم رو بده
<ax> salam
<ax> raspberry pi kasi tajrobe dare?
<habeangur> nixoeen: shoma var RPI kar kardid, dorosteh?
<habeangur> !ask | ax
<lubotu3> ax: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nixoeen> habeangur, RPI?
<habeangur> nixoeen: raspeberry pi :)
<nixoeen> habeangur, Soaletun vaazeh nist. Var Raspberry Pi kar kardam?!
<habeangur> nixoeen: hichi faqat goftam agar kar kardid bahash, shayad bekhayd soal ax ro javab bedid
<habeangur> nixoeen: albateh henooz soali naporsideh!
<shahab> salam
<shahab> khubin hame ?
<ax> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2018-04-30
<MeisamHakimi> hi people
#ubuntu-ir 2018-05-01
<ben______> hello
<ben______> kasi inja hast?
<mps3c> salam
<Beny> salam
<Beny> kasi hast?
<Beny> kasi mitone moshkele andriod studio ro hal kone?
<mostafa> سلام. خسته نباشید
<mostafa> من تازه لینوکس نصب کردم و توی تاچ پد به مشکل برخوردم. توی تاچ پد باید یه حالتی باشه که مثلا با تپ زدن روی تاچ پد کلیک بشه و تپ زدن با دو انگشت کلیک راست کنه.به عبارتی همون قابلیت های مولتی تاچش. ولی الان غیر فعاله و نمتونم باهاش کارکنم
<mostafa> البته توی ورژن های قبلی که رابط کاربری یونیتی بود مشکلی نبود اما اینبار که اوبونتو گنوم نضب کردم این مشکل برام پیش اومده.
#ubuntu-ir 2018-05-02
<Hoomy> سلام
<Hoomy> یه سوال داشتم
<Badberak> slam
#ubuntu-ir 2018-05-03
<Armin_> HI
#ubuntu-ir 2019-04-29
<baravi> چگونه می توانم تصویر صفحه گراب منو را تغییر بدهم؟
#ubuntu-ir 2019-04-30
<hd> hi
<hd> help
#ubuntu-ir 2019-05-03
<halfeti> salam
<Guest64422> سلام یه مبتدی برای شروع باید چیکار کنه؟
<sepehr> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=شروع+کار+با+اوبونتو
#ubuntu-ir 2019-05-04
<MojtabaFatahpor> hi
<locodir-user> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2020-05-02
<steve89> سلام دوستاان
<steve89> نرم افزاری هست که روی یک برنامه توی لینوکس رمز بزاره ؟‌
